#ubuntu+1 2007-11-19
<nikolam> Hi
<nikolam> I need advice regarding testing Hardy
<nikolam> What Virtual Machine/virtualization software should I use
<nikolam> I have Amd X2 Cpu with Virtualization extensions
<nikolam> What should be fastest and best for testing virtualization progremme?
<stdin> nikolam: any of them should do, I recommend virtualbox or vmware
<RAOF> I like kvm.  That's got the advantage of being all-free.
<RAOF> And it's pretty fast with the VM extensions.  I should probably see about backporting Hardy's kvm to gutsy, actually.
<nikolam> RAOF, I never managed to know if kvm is using my cpu`s VM extensions or not..
<nikolam> How should I recognise it is using it
<nikolam> What Gui do you use for it?
<nikolam> stdin, : Is virtualbox as fast as vmware?
<stdin> nikolam: yeah it's as fast, it's also open source ;)
<RAOF> At least the open-source version is :)
<RAOF> nikolam: If the window says "qemu/kvm", then it's using the vm extensions.  If it just says "qemu", then it's not.
<RAOF> nikolam: You can also tell by the speed, of course :)
<nikolam> I installed Virtualbox GUI 1.5.0_OSE taht`s it?
<macogw> nikolam: faster :)
<macogw> how are the default apps in ubuntu decided?
<macogw> i dont think they're all gnome-default
<RAOF> Consensus, generally.  Although it starts with gnome-default, and moves on from there.
<macogw> i know ff instead of epiphany is a break from gnome
<nikolam> I am runing on Qemulator and it displays just qemu :( I have kvm_amd loaded
<macogw> so if i wanted to suggest a different default music player, i'd put it in a blueprint, then?
<macogw> because exaile is really nice
<RAOF> macogw: You'd probably want to hit the mailing list, I think.
<macogw> which'n?
<RAOF> macogw: "Really nice" is, in my experience, *extremely* variable person-to-person :)
<RAOF> macogw: Probably ubuntu-devel-discuss.
<macogw> heh
<macogw> it's like amarok but gtk+
<RAOF> Which to me translates as "unnecessarily complex", but gtk+ :P
<macogw> haha
<hydrogen> and translates to me as "silly"
<macogw> well banshee doesnt notice if you add music to a watched directory if its not ripped using banshee
<RAOF> With the exception of (workning) gapless playback and cd-ripping, rhythmbox is my dream music player.
<macogw> and songbird doesnt monitor directories recursively or do artwork
<RAOF> macogw: So what's wrong with rhythmbox?
<RAOF> Which does both of those things :)
 * macogw goes to look at rhythmbox for the first time since dapper
<RAOF> macogw: Since rhythmbox is Gnome default, that's what you'll need to be positioning exaile against, at least initially.
<macogw> ok rhythmbox has improved
<RAOF> _Yes_
<macogw> id have to see if exaile works on fresh iPods then
<macogw> rhythmbox doesnt
<macogw> if the db has been set up already, rhythmbox supposedly can sync iPods
<macogw> when i plugged in my brother's brand new one that didnt have the db set up yet though, amarok was needed for the initial db creation
<RAOF> Yeah, I've always used banshee for my ipod syncing.
<mphill> if i upgrade will i break my X?  It wants to remove xclock, etc...
<RAOF> mphill: Probably not.  xclock etc are now in x11-utils, or whatever it's called.
<macogw> it *transferred* music to the iPod, and you could see the music if you looked with Rhythmbox later, but the iPod didn't show any music anywhere
<RAOF> Ah, yeah.  No DB for you!
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> thats probably because
<hydrogen> it was one of the new ipods
<hydrogen> which apple decided to break
<macogw> hydrogen: not new, new
<macogw> it was in june
<macogw> amarok worked fine, rhythmbox failed
<macogw> RAOF: you're right, rhythmbox is now much nicer than it was in 2006, and its way of handing DAAP beats exaile.  not sure about iPods though.  i dont have one to test out exaile with
<macogw> RAOF: correction, equal on DAAP.  so its just ipods
<RAOF> macogw: Which makes the argument for exaile a little weak :)
<macogw> yeah, unless it handles ipods properly
<macogw> i usually remove rhythmbox as soon as i install because last time i tried it was when dapper came out, and it sucked
<RAOF> It now rocks.  And like the rest of (the proper) gtk+ apps, it supports find-as-you-type.
<Hobbsee> woot
 * Hobbsee likes that about the gnome stuff
<RAOF> It's one of the big things I miss on windows.
<RAOF> That and the file dialogs :)
<macogw> RAOF: huh?
<RAOF> macogw: When the library list has focus, start typing a song name.  When the artist browser has focus, start typing an artist name, etc.
<macogw> i meant the file dialogs in windows
<macogw> what about them?
<RAOF> I miss the GTK file dialogs on windows.
<RAOF> And the find-as
<macogw> how did they differ?
<RAOF> -you-type.
<RAOF> macogw: Well, the windows file dialogs aren't gtk file dialogs :)
<macogw> ok...what was nice about windows' file dialogs?
<RAOF> Um.  No.  I like the gtk ones better.  I don't like the windows ones, when I'm forced to use windows :)
<macogw> oooo ok
<macogw> i read "I miss the GTK file dialogs on windows." as you missing windows' version of the gtk+ dialogs...like gtk apps use different dialogs on windows than on linux
<RAOF> Ah.  I miss the GTK file dialogs _when I use_ windows :)
<macogw> gotcha
<macogw> i miss "set above" and virtual desktops when i use windows
<RAOF> That too.
<macogw> "set above" is actually more useful than virtual desktops, i think
<Hobbsee> waht's set above?
<macogw> Hobbsee: you can make a window stay on top even when the one behind it has focus
<RAOF> It depends on what I'm doing.  I'll generally have a desktop for each hacking project I'm working on currently, and one for email/im/irc/etc.
<Hobbsee> macogw: ah, right, yes.
<macogw> i would find it useful if i could read the directions from outlook while working in a maximized firefox
<Hobbsee> indeed
<RAOF> Or have an on-top IM window while googling for instructions, or...
<homerhomer> I wish Hardy would have some nice video chat with Pidgin, especially since most new laptops have a camera built in now
<Hobbsee> feel free to contribute patches to pidgin
<Hobbsee> or tell the pidgin devs that.
<homerhomer> I have to figure out a way to help out
<homerhomer> I hate to say it but, I bet the pidgin devs could get a quit a bit of donations if they setup a plan
<Hobbsee> go talk to them about it, i suspect they're not in this room :)
<Hobbsee> bottom of http://www.pidgin.im/about/ looks interesting
<homerhomer> there is a pidgin room and the the title reads "Pidgin does NOT support voice or video"
<homerhomer> :(
<homerhomer> isn't there a donation website for things like this?
<Hobbsee> well, find out why they dont support them
<Hobbsee> you can donate to ubuntu itself, if you wish
<Hobbsee> but that's not pidgin directly
<RAOF> You could also see if Telepathy (and the Empathy frontend) does what you want, too.
<RAOF> That currently has some sort of voice+video support.
<RAOF> It's under consideration for inclusion in Gnome 2.22, and so we may end up shipping it by default instead of pidgin.  Possibly.
<tim> hi
<tim> who is on duty today?
<cowbud> duty?
<cowbud> hrmm
<tim> are u on duty ?
<Hobbsee> duty for what/
<tim> duty to talk and promote OPEN source ?
<tim> can u talk open source ?
<Toma-> ...
<Toma-> i think youre looking for #ubuntu-offtopic
<derekS> Toma-: you are here too :)
<Toma-> Indeedy
<derekS> :)
<tim> Toms = female
<tim> !females exist on the interent !
<tim> females exist on linux
<rockets> Are there actually hardy nightlies yet?
<Hobbsee> no
<cowbud> RARR
<rockets> so why does the topic say DONT RUN HARDY
<rockets> how can i run hardy without an iso
<Tomcat_> If you know how to access the repos, I guess you can somehow run it. :)
<rockets> aha so you can dist-upgrade to it
<rockets> that sounds like a super-bad idea
<rockets> haha
<Hobbsee> rockets: that would fall into the last block of questions in the topic.
<rockets> i just wanted to load it up in vmware
 * scizzo- thinks about the use of term "development" in this discussion
<rockets> god amn it
<rockets> im not saying i want to do it in production
<Grumpy> Hello ;) im unsing the pre alpha of ubuntu hardy. my xorg is still broken if i want to dist-upgrade. so wath can i so?
<Grumpy> so = do
<Toma-> you can read the topic :)
<compwiz18> or you can sudo apt-get install xorg
<compwiz18> ^^^ worked for me (c)
<Grumpy> it dont help ^^
 * compwiz18 points at topic...
<Grumpy> Toma-: listen till the pre alpha of feisty im using ALWAYS Unstable things og ubuntu. and now i just need help how to fix that problem.
<Hobbsee> Grumpy: if you need to ask for help, you probably don't want to be running it.
<Grumpy> i dont know way you wont understand it. i know that this is unstable. i just need help. If you cant help me just shut up!
<roe> Grumpy, you need to be much more descriptive about your problem, "xorg is broken" is so far from helpful it brings into question your ability to manipulate gnu/linux in any competent way
<roe> thus prompting snide remarks from this channel
<Hobbsee> haha
<scizzo-> Hobbsee: did you use your jedi force again?
<Hobbsee> nope!
<scizzo-> Hobbsee: bad Hobbsee!
<scizzo-> ;)
<scizzo-> Hobbsee: just kidding mate
<Hobbsee> :)
<scizzo-> hmmm....question about the hardy development...just out of curiosity.....is there more work being done from xorg and ubuntu point of view with using dual monitors and so on? (or will be?)
<scizzo-> I mean...if there are any plans for it...
<derekS> hi all. i was wondering if the evo in hardy comes compiled with support for google calendars? i can't seem to get the functionality to work
<rhalff_> hi I'm wondering whether logrotate should use 'reload' instead 'restart' for apache: http://rafb.net/p/1u0DEj34.html
<rhalff_> If so I would like to write a ticket for this.
<rhalff_> Because I have a passphrase protected ssl key, my apache will hang during this restart, waiting for me to input the passphrase.
<rhalff_> with reload there would be no problem, it just reloads without any questions.
<bardyr> a kernel update is coming before the first alpha?
<Laser87> Hi!
<Pici> hi?
<desrt> anyone having their hardy X server crash on intel?
<jussio1> desrt: /topic ...
<desrt> home of X breakage, eh? :)
<desrt> argggggh
<desrt> apt-get dist-upgrade + updatedb + trackerd = my laptop is dead
<jussio1> desrt: sigh... why are you using hardy so early?
<desrt> sometimes i wonder :)
<jussio1> desrt: I wouldnt use hardy at least until the first milestone comes out, and even then its going to break...
<desrt> this much i understand
<desrt> but at the same time gutsy is a mess and i want to fix some of that
<jussio1> desrt: you are not going to fix anything by running hardy so early - run it virtualised maybe...
 * desrt has different ideas :)
<desrt> are ati/nvidia affected by this X brokenness as well?
 * desrt just switched from intel to i810 driver and everything seems to be peachy
<mirak> hi
<javaJake> Is there a list somewhere that tells me what kernel options Ubuntu uses by default?
<RAOF>  /boot/2.6.22-14-generic.config?
<RAOF> You can also grab them from the running kernel - it's somewhere under /proc.
<RAOF> Or possibly /sys
<javaJake> Thanks
<javaJake> Augh
<javaJake> That's the answer I was looking for. :P
<RAOF> crimsun: Oh, yeah!  pulseaudio 0.9.7 fixes my annoying volume-locked-at-100% problem!
<Tomcat_> RAOF: PulseAudio default in Ubuntu already?
<RAOF> No.
<Tomcat_> :-|
<RAOF> But it's been installable for ages, and I've been using it on and off since Feisty
<javaJake> RAOF, what does "=m" mean? Manual? Off?
<javaJake> Can that be turned on at boot?
<RAOF> module
<RAOF> Almost everything will be built as a module.
<javaJake> I need certain modules to be loaded at boot in order to read my firewire drive, where everything is installed. :/
<javaJake> RAOF, oh, forgot, this isn't Hardy Heron, but I figured someone knowledgeable would be here.
<javaJake> However, since it is OT, can I PM you with questions?
<RAOF> You want to add those modules to your initrd, then.  I'm not sure how to do that, though.
<RAOF> I'll not be much use in PM :)
<RAOF> You might want to look at the update-initramfs scripts.
<javaJake> OK
<javaJake> This is in a LiveCD, btw
<javaJake> So... not sure if I can reconfigure another installation's initrd. :P
<RAOF> By running update-initramfs -u
<javaJake> OK, sicne i'll be modifying some kernel options, I bet I'll need to recompile too, right? :/
<RAOF> No.
<javaJake> Oh
<RAOF> You're not modifying kernel options, you're adding some modules to the ramdisk that's loaded first in the boot process
<RAOF> By adding the firewire (ieee1349 or something) modules there, your kernel will be able to mount the firewire drive as / and move on from there.
<javaJake> OK
<javaJake> So, I merely change those to Y, tell update-initramfs "here's the configuration, here's where to store" or whatever, and we're all happy? :P
<RAOF> No.  You're not touching the kernel config file.  You want to work out where update-initramfs determines what modules to add to the initrd, and then add the modules you need to that list.
<javaJake> OK
<javaJake> Well, I'll go and discover that said file
<RAOF> Oh.
<RAOF>  /etc/initramfs-tools/modules :)
<javaJake> Thanks!
<javaJake> Woo!
#ubuntu+1 2007-11-20
<javaJake> I just need to figure out which kernel options mean which modules
<RAOF> You'll be wanting the ieee1394 modules, or somesuch.
<javaJake> Yes
<javaJake> CONFIG_SCSI=y CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y CONFIG_IEEE1394=y IEEE1394_SBP2=why
<RAOF> If your firewire drive is mounted now, run lsmod | grep ieee to get some sort of list. :)
<javaJake> All are set to =m
<javaJake> Mmm, yes yes
<javaJake> I got three modules...
<RAOF> I'd guess sbp2, ohci1394, ieee1394 at least.
<javaJake> Yes
<javaJake> OK, so...
<javaJake> I'm finding that ohc and sbp2 have their own modules
<javaJake> Do I just "hey whatever, include them"?
<javaJake> They all come down to five to seven modules: sbp2, scsi_mod, sg, sd_mod, ieee1394, ohci1394
<javaJake> I think I'll just drop them all into the modules file
<RAOF> Won't hurt.
<javaJake> OK, cool!
<javaJake> I have only one concern at this point. When I run update-initthingy I don't want it to use the LiveCD version, since it is probably tailored to the needs of a LiveCD session
<javaJake> I want it to understand that it needs to generate initrd for a mounted disk, not the LiveCD
<javaJake> update-initramfs -k asks for version number, but that isn't a path necessarily.... is it? Well, guess it won't hurt to try, since it should say if it doesn't like the "version".
<RAOF> Indeed.
<javaJake> Sugar
<javaJake> Forgot the -k bit. XD
<RAOF> Eh, won't be hurting anything.
<javaJake> Now it's generating a /boot version
<javaJake> Yea, I know
<javaJake> Just hope the swap for LiveCD holds up...
<javaJake> 1044M free. *Whew*
<RAOF> :)
<javaJake> By George, this takes far too long.
 * javaJake is tempted to hit Ctrl+C
<javaJake> "cannot touch `/boot/initrd.img-/media/disk/boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-15-powerpc'"
<javaJake> Didn't work. :)
<javaJake> So, at this point, I have an installation that only needs a new initrd.img file and it goes. And yet, the utility won't let me generate one
<javaJake> RAOF, what if I copied the configuration from the installed version into the LiveCD, generated a version, and copied it back?
<javaJake> Is there anyhting outside of /etc/initsomething that it'll need?
<RAOF> Hm.
<RAOF> You could mount the target /boot on the livecd?
<javaJake> Possibly
<javaJake> However, that would mean overriding the /boot currently in use
<RAOF> Yup.
<javaJake> Is that possible?
<RAOF> Any problem there?
<javaJake> Isn't it going to be "busy"?
<RAOF> No.
<javaJake> Oh
<RAOF> Well, probably not.  /boot isn't going to be a separate partition.  Just mount your real /boot on /boot :)
<javaJake> However
<javaJake>  /boot contains things
<javaJake> And /boot is mounted under /
<javaJake> :P
<javaJake> Do I just go mad with rm? :D
<RAOF> sudo rm -r /boot && sudo mkdir /boot
<javaJake> *brrr* If you say so...
<javaJake> What could go wrong, r-right? *gulp* ;)
<RAOF> Although you could just mount on /boot anyway.  It'll only hide the underlying files.
<RAOF> There's no reason you can't mount something on a non-empty directory.
<javaJake> OK
<javaJake> I just dumped the whole mount thing and symlinked to /media/disk/boot :P
<javaJake> OK, so /boot is there, now I need /etc/initrd stuff... *copies furiously*
<javaJake> So, /etc/initrd and /boot both match my install. is there anything else initrd might take a fancy too?
<javaJake> Guess not...
<javaJake> Besides the kernel I can't think of anything else
<RAOF> Nah
<javaJake> OK
<javaJake> Updating
<javaJake> Adding all sorts of modules
 * javaJake loves good ol' reliable Mr. -v
<RAOF> :)
<javaJake> Done
<javaJake> So
<javaJake>  /boot goes back to its spot I assume
<javaJake> OK, done
<javaJake> (I backed up the original boot for good measure)
<javaJake> Ladies and gentlemen, if this works, I'll be writing a HOWTO-Boot-Mac-Off-Firewire-Easily HOWTO. :P
<RAOF> :)
<javaJake> MAC-PARTS: LOAD (noninterposed) not supportedload-size=0 adler32=1 \n LOAD-SIZE is too small
<javaJake> :P
<javaJake> Something didn't boot right
<javaJake> *sigh*
<javaJake> This will have to wait until another day
<javaJake> Thanks for the help, bye everyone
<crimsun> RAOF: :)
<RAOF> Although the master volume doesn't persist across sessions.
<crimsun> hmm.  I'll have to look at that over Thanksgiving.  No time now, though.
<pwnguin> so i just upgraded, and got a wierd nvidia error
<pwnguin> nvidia appeared to crash, then the failsafe crashed
<scizzo-> pwnguin: usually helps more to get the exact error you are getting....
<pwnguin> failsafe said it couldnt find get-edid
<scizzo-> nice...have no idea why that happens...
<pwnguin> i cant seem to find that error though
<scizzo-> pwnguin: maybe check in the logfile
<pwnguin> i checked in a few
<scizzo-> but as you may know.....the hardy state is _unstable_
<pwnguin> yes yes
<pwnguin> i just thought it was strange that it would error on a package not being installed
<scizzo-> well not sure what is going on there
<pwnguin> where does the failsafe mode log to?
<scizzo-> pwnguin: best is to check the /var/log/ files
<pwnguin> i am
<pwnguin> i only see two from today
<pwnguin> -rw-r--r-- 1 root   root  39627 2007-11-20 02:48 Xorg.0.log
<pwnguin> -rw-r--r-- 1 root   root  15643 2007-11-20 02:47 Xorg.0.log.old
<pwnguin> .old has a nvidia crash
<pwnguin> the other one is from the current (working) session
<pwnguin> well, the root cause is nvidia-glx not being installed
<pwnguin> but its also clear read-edid needs to be a depenency somewhere
<emanuelez> when i use netstat -n the ip addresses i get are truncated... something like ::ffff:83.95.179.:63743
<scizzo-> emanuelez: looks like the IPv6 adress
<emanuelez> yeah
<emanuelez> but still a truncated one
<scizzo-> what happens if you use netstat -ntpa?
<emanuelez> still truncated, like this one: ::ffff:208.70.29.:47904
<pwnguin>  fe80::218:deff:fe06:8419/64
<scizzo-> thats really cool
<pwnguin> ?
<pwnguin> nvidia-glx: Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 1:0.99.0-1) but it is not going to be installed
<pwnguin> xserver-xorg-core: Installed: 2:1.4.1~git20071105-1ubuntu3
<pwnguin> wth?
<scizzo-> pwnguin: tried nvidia-glx-new or something simular?
<pwnguin> yea
<pwnguin> ok
<pwnguin> have you seen people with this "authentication failed" bug?
<pwnguin> gdm is going nuts
<pwnguin> i get the same error for nvigia-glx-new
<xst_> Has the ubuntu developers stopped looking at the bugtracker in launchpad? I am wondering why even serious bugs are kept unreplied. E.g. bug #162378 and #162889. Also quite a lot of laptops seems to have problems with brightness adjustments in gutsy, but this isn't fixed either. Is it completely waste of time to report the bugs or are they indeed considered?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162378 in ubuntu "Gutsy/Kubuntu: Display Settings > Apply button disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162378
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162889 in ubuntu "X crashes upon screen saver configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162889
<pwnguin> of course they havent stopped looking
<pwnguin> they're just focused on hardy now :P
<pwnguin> plus, i think the kubuntu people pay more attention to kde 4
<xst_> pwnguin: Yes, that's my point. In general it seems that the developers are mostly focused on (k)ubuntu+1, leaving many bugs in the current ubuntu version unfixed. The result is a very buggy distribution.
<pwnguin> i dont think theyve ever committed to fixing every bug in a current release
<pwnguin> if you expect to get developer attention and fixed bugs, I can only suggest you report bugs against the development version, or pay canonical a fee
<pwnguin> the bigger problem is that there's far more bugs being reported than people triaging them
<pwnguin> it should be simple to get someone to confirm 162889
<xst_> Does it make any difference if a bug has been confirmed though?
<pwnguin> a little bit
<pwnguin> over half of bugs reported are still "undecided"
<pwnguin> if you think its buggy now
<pwnguin> you should have seen it at the start of the version freeze
<xst_> pwnguin: I mean: Of course every bug can't be fixed. Not even closed. But a broken GUI for X-config, broken brightness display adjustment in many laptops, broken Strigi K-menu link, broken screen saver configurator, broken foo and broken bar is - for me - not just sporadic bugs, it is a malfunctioning distribution.
<xst_> Read "not even close" instead of "not even closed"... :-)
<pwnguin> im willing to blame canonical's focus on lpia ;)
<scizzo-> actually I belive that the discussions for hardy release is being done that is why its a bit quite on the front of gutsy now
<pwnguin> meh
<pwnguin> theres just too many bugs versus people hacking the code
<pwnguin> in the grand scheme of things, a gl screensaver crashing isn't so bad
<pwnguin> its not "critical"
<pwnguin> its "unfortunate"
<pwnguin> #164039 might not even be critical
<pwnguin> bug #164039,
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164039 in gdm "GDM "Authentication Failure" infinite loop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164039
<displague> has anyone been using the latest xorg in hardy on an intel card?  My scroll speed in firefox/thunderbird/any large window has greatly suffered. 3d effects of compiz however seem normal.
<corevette> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-beta.html
<Hobbsee> corevette: ?
<Xemanth> heh i tried the latest fx3 and it broke all compatibilty backwards to my extensions
<Xemanth> not phun
<Xemanth> not this the newest
<Xemanth> week ago
<Pici> Yes, that tends to happen.
<corevette> yes hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> corevette: the question was "your point?"
<corevette> hobbsee: i'm saying you should try it out?
<Hobbsee> i'ts wokring nicely.  at least the rc3 is.
<Xemanth> Hobbsee: what extensions do you use?
<Hobbsee> lets see...
<Hobbsee> adblock plus, greasemonkey, image zoom (which i can probably remove now), i was using nightly tester tools for a bit, pdf download, search keys, stop autoplay, swift tabs, user agent switcher
<Hobbsee> Xemanth: just a few :)
 * Hobbsee forged the extension string, to force the new extensions to work
<Xemanth> Hobbsee: tab mix plus?
<Hobbsee> Xemanth: i was.  i stopped
<WorkingOnWise> are the alpha releases comparable to the herd releases of fiesty?
<Pici> Yes.
<pwnguin> what's a good way to reset the gdm configuration to default?
<pwnguin> dpkg-reconfigure is slightly not good at the moment =(
<alon> Hello all,
<alon> I've just taken the plunge into hardy, and I'm in deep :) I've lost my fonts.. I can elaborate - is there anyone with a similar problem / solution?
<alon> any takers?
<pwnguin> maybe after i figure out what happened to gdm
<alon> Are your fonts missing (actually too small)?
<pwnguin> missing or too small?
<alon> pwnguin: yes, that's the problem I have, and it happens for gdm, anything using glib (afaik) and qt, but not xterm for example.
<alon> pwnguin: I tried opening another X under X (Xephyr specifically), and in it everything works ok (tried gnome-terminal, konqueror).
<pwnguin> its probably a DPI setting
<alon> pwnguin: So I figured it is something not related to missing fonts.
<alon> pwnguin: I thought so too, so I tried setting it via ~/.Xresource, but it didn't help.
<pwnguin> gnome?
<pwnguin> hit up system0
<pwnguin> hit up system->appearances->fonts->advanced
<alon> pwnguin: yes, running gnome. But xdm also has this problem.
<alon> pwnguin: I think xdm uses glib.
<pwnguin> err
<pwnguin> hit up system->preferenes-.appearance->fonts->details
<alon> pwnguin: I can't actually see any fonts - so I can't really navigate 4 menues :(
<alon> pwnguin: I just see lines. Maybe I can send you a screenshot?
<pwnguin> donno what to say there. just wait i guess
<pwnguin> check xorg.conf logs
<alon> pwnguin: I understand your problem is something else?
<pwnguin> i broke gdm pretty good i guess
<pwnguin> worked fine, then i rebooted
<alon> pwnguin: your playing with /etc ?
<pwnguin> yea
<pwnguin> that was a mistake i think
<alon> pwnguin: if you don't try, how can you learn :)
<pwnguin> hardy is not a learning environment :P
<pwnguin> its a bit frustrating because without login rights i cant access the net
<pwnguin> have to unset up network manager
<alon> pwnguin: you know you can just login via console and do a startx, or even X & and then run whatever window manager you use.
<alon> pwnguin: if you run X & don't forget DISPLAY=:0.0
<pwnguin> interesting
<pwnguin> well, that part worked
<pwnguin> nice
<pwnguin> now to reinstall gdm
<pwnguin> exit
<pwnguin> well, it seems removing and reinstalling gdm fixed whatever terrible things i had done
<alon> pwnguin: if only it was that simple. pwnguin+1
<pwnguin> alon: ok
<pwnguin> alon: can you log into a VT?
<alon> pwnguin: yes, not a problem. I just can't see the fonts..
<alon> pwnguin: in X I mean - the console is fine. The fonts in it are fine.
<pwnguin> check out the xorg logs
<pwnguin> theres a font dir setting in xorg.conf that could be the problem
<pwnguin> alon: also, try creating a new user and see if that one has trouble with fonts
<alon> pwnguin: yeah, I think a new user could help. Also, I see enlightenment is not affected (figures - the guy wrote everything from scratch, no gtk or qt I think)
<pwnguin> they probably dont use pango / font servers
<bardyr> hey
<bardyr> !info get-ecid
<ubotu> Package get-ecid does not exist in gutsy
<bardyr> can you search for what cmd a package provides?
<Pici> !find get-ecid
<ubotu> Package/file get-ecid does not exist in gutsy
<alon> !find me
<ubotu> Found: abiword-gnome, abiword-plugins-gnome, alacarte, app-install-data-commercial, bluez-gnome (and 1535 others)
<alon> cool :)
<Amaranth> uh
<Tm_T> erm
<Tm_T> !ubotu > alon
<alon> anybody on the channel with missing fonts under X for all gtk and qt apps?
<alon> Tm_T: thanks
<Tm_T> missing fonts is <3
<alon> not exactly missing - they are there, I just can't see them.. To be more percise: If I run {konqueror, gnome-terminal, gdm} under X running on real hardware, I get no fonts, but if I run the same (actually minus gdm - didn't check) under Xephyr, all is well.
<Tm_T> okie
<alon> Tm_T: from the topic "X breakage" I assumed I came to the right place...
<Tm_T> alon: well sort of, more like it's expected
<Tm_T> not that you would get much help of it
<alon> Tm_T: do you know the logic behind font loading in qt and gtk (which seem to be the two affected libs)?
<Tm_T> sort of yes
<alon> Tm_T: lay it on me man
<Tm_T> alon: nah :(
<Tm_T> don't have time nor patience
<alon> Tm_T: didn't mean to bug.
<bardyr> !find me
<ubotu> Found: abiword-gnome, abiword-plugins-gnome, alacarte, app-install-data-commercial, bluez-gnome (and 1535 others)
<bardyr> :/
<Amaranth> Stop that
<Tm_T> alon: I know
<Amaranth> alon: sounds like you uninstalled the fonts
<alon> !search font
<ubotu> Found: font, mplayer-fonts, fonts, msfonts, vncfix
<alon> Amaranth: but under Xephyr everything is okie-dokie.
<Amaranth> weird
<Amaranth> alon: I guess you should maybe not use hardy
<alon> Amaranth: besides, xterm and enlightenment are ok. No - I like breakage! I remember when I had to learn some pam.d stuff to get debian unstable to boot. That was fun!
<alon> Amaranth: boot->login. typo.
<Amaranth> Ok then, your fontconfig is broken
<alon> Amaranth: The only suckiness is that the app I'm currently developing is using gtk, so I'm fucked too.
<Amaranth> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<alon> Amaranth: oops!
<alon> Amaranth: I'll try to unbreak it then. Thanks for the tip.
<Amaranth> (that's a thing, not a configuration)
<alon> Amaranth: so I should install a previous version?
<Amaranth> try it
<alon> Amaranth: trying dpkg-reconfigure.
<alon> didn't help much. didn't restart X, maybe that will do it.
<mirak> hi
<alon> hi mirak
<mirak> why are applications not separated from the Ubuntu Operating System Core in the release cycle ?
<alon> oops - maybe I was too polite. I don't answer questions here, I ask them.
<mirak> I mean there should be a release each year of all the core programs, the kernel and such, with security upgrades.
<Amaranth> uh
<Amaranth> what?
<mirak> but I think apllications should be release each time an upstream versions major number comes out
<mirak> Amaranth: it's incredible to see how talking about that just hurt the average linux user
<Amaranth> mirak: I don't think you know what stable means
<Amaranth> It doesn't mean bug free, it means not changing
<pwnguin> mirak: the truth is that upstreams are terrible at release engineering
<Amaranth> Ubuntu releases are stable
<mirak> Amaranth: I don't see why we should wait 6 months to have an upgrade of an application that is not vital to the system
<Amaranth> mirak: In that case try to get a backport
<mirak> Amaranth: no they are not, they are less and less stable
<Amaranth> mirak: I don't think you know what stable means
<Amaranth> It doesn't mean bug free, it means not changing
<mirak> Amaranth: I think backport should be the standart repository for applications
<Amaranth> No, someone has to request the backport
<pwnguin> mirak: its a matter of man hours
<mirak> exept the kernel, X gdm, network manager and such things that are really needed to bot the OS
<Amaranth> Because it's a lot of work to do a backport so it makes no sense backporting things that no one wants
<mirak> Amaranth: you argument are not making sens
<Amaranth> mirak: Doing a backport is not free, it takes time.
<mirak> Amaranth: I just don't think there should be a backporting
<Amaranth> So you want debian unstable
<Amaranth> Bye then
<mirak> Amaranth: no
<Amaranth> Yes, that's what you're asking for
<PriceChild> Ubuntu has a "Stable Release" structure...
<mirak> Amaranth: no it's not
<Amaranth> We do not have the manpower to do packaging for more than one release at a time so we either have our current system or Debian unstable
<pwnguin> mirak: then you've explained it very carefully
<PriceChild> it produces "Stable Release"s every 6 months
<pwnguin> err
<pwnguin> very poorly
<Amaranth> I know what he really wants but I'm telling him what he can get
<mirak> no I think you just don't want to hear something else that what you know
<Amaranth> He wants 6 month or one year releases but have us work on multiple versions to put new stuff in
<pwnguin> thats not it at all
<mirak> Amaranth: no you didn't described corectly what I wanted
<pwnguin> i used to run debian unstable
<pwnguin> its exactly what you're looking for
<mirak> Amaranth: no !!!!
<mirak> pwnguin: no !
<Amaranth> mirak: Then stop and explain _in detail_ what you mean
<mirak> ok
 * pwnguin places his bet on gimp final
<mirak> well I think that first, the ubuntu releases are getting tried by more and more users. I think that six months release is not enough since more users means more bugs. You can disagree with that, but don't say it now, just let me finish. So I think the base release cycle seems to short.
<mirak> That's the first point.
<mirak> The other point is that I don't see a reason to have to wait 5 months if firefox 3 gets out just 1 months after a ubuntu release. And I think this for pidgin, thunderbird, apache, well most of applications
<Amaranth> Except we don't do a lot of bug fixing, that's what upstream is for
<Amaranth> So frequent releases means you get the latest stuff from upstream that is hopefully better
<pwnguin> More users != more bugs. more users == more bugs _found_, and possibly more bugs _fixed_
<pwnguin> and for things like firefox, it's a developers call. someone has to want to do the backport, even if it's filed
<mirak> pwnguin: == less time to fix bugs
<pwnguin> mirak: but more users means more community developers,
<Amaranth> Things like firefox are core to the system
<pwnguin> ubuntu has pushed out release candidates in anticipation of a six month lag
<mirak> Amaranth: no they are not, or you don't know what is an operating system
<pwnguin> hah
<Amaranth> mirak: Hi, I'm an Ubuntu developer
<pwnguin> they are core to the Ubuntu system
<Amaranth> mirak: Lots of things use firefox
<Amaranth> devhelp, epiphany, yelp, etc
<pwnguin> yelp uses ff?
<Amaranth> Yes, for gecko
<mirak> Amaranth: well you can, but the fact firefox is important to ubuntu doesn't really mean it's as vital as a kernel or upstart or Xorg
<Amaranth> mirak: It is
<mirak> I do the distinction on the technical level here
<Amaranth> It's infrastructure
<mirak> Amaranth: not on a technical level
<Amaranth> It's infrastructure
<Amaranth> It's not just an end-user application
<mirak> Amaranth: linux is not windows.
<Amaranth> That was getting annoying
<pwnguin> and the dude totally wants testing/unstable
<Amaranth> No, he wants regular releases but with us doing extra work to package for multiple versions
<Amaranth> wtf
<Amaranth> He must have been banned before :P
<theunixgeek> How do I change the Ubuntu logo to the GNOME foot in the Applications menu?
<theunixgeek> Anyone know where I can get the official GNOME wallpaper? Demonstrated here: http://www.gnome.org/start/2.20/notes/en/
<bardyr> theunixgeek, the gnome source tar balls?
<theunixgeek> bardyr: good idea :) where in the tarballs would it be though
<bardyr> under pictures ;)
 * nickrud wants a 2 month cycle
#ubuntu+1 2007-11-21
<shirish> does anybody else have problems installing git-core new version?
<pwnguin> yes
<pwnguin> i already filed a bug
<Hobbsee> bug #?
<pwnguin> 164167
<Hobbsee> bug  164167
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164167 in git-core "git-core fails to install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164167
<Hobbsee> nice
<pwnguin> i guess nobody wants ownership of git
<pwnguin> or perhaps the recommended way to use git is to get git to get itself
<shirish> pwnguin: confirmed it
<Hobbsee> ah yes, debian knows about it
<Hobbsee> those packages are all directly synced from debian
<Hobbsee> looks like it only broke yesterday.  they should fix it
<pwnguin> probably
<pwnguin> but how do the kernel people get along?
<pwnguin> what's the deal with jmicron IDE?
<pwnguin> my roommate has utterly failed at ubuntu
<RAOF> At one point the deal was that the chipset didn't actually have integrated IDE, and there was no support for the tacked-on IDE controller.  Is this still a problem with {Gutsy, Hardy} though?
<pwnguin> we install it, and then reboot and grub errors
<pwnguin> theres probably like eight errors hiding in here
<pwnguin> he wants ubuntu on an ide drive and vista on sata
<pwnguin> its def a problem for gutsy
<pwnguin> the chipset has to have IDE, as thats the only reason its on the mobo
<RAOF> Ooooh. Sounds tricky.
<pwnguin> he made it work before
<pwnguin> but now grub just gives error 25 on boot
 * RAOF is clueless
<pwnguin> the forums all have workarounds for cd drives on ide
<pwnguin> which is good i guess, if you have an ide cdrom
<pwnguin> its possible that grub doesn't suppor jmicron
<pwnguin> as it only recieved linux support in like 2.6.17
<RAOF> Surely grub doesn't *have* to support jmicron.  It's the bios that does?
<pwnguin> got me
<pwnguin> theres lots of "set the mode to ahci" or something
<pwnguin> no such setting
 * shirish remembers lot of hue & cry about Jmicron during Gutsy's time. 
<pwnguin> RAOF: note that jmicron IS the tacked on IDE
<RAOF> Yeah.
<pwnguin> i havent put the drive into my computer, but i think it actually installed ok
<pwnguin> theres clearly partitions set up
<RAOF> :)
<pwnguin> i had a talk with ompaul about it
<pwnguin> i should probably just reread it / hit him up
<shirish> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/81596 which talks about the JMicron chip
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 81596 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Feisty Herd 4 does not boot on ASUS P5W DH Deluxe" [Medium,Incomplete]
<cps1966> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<alon_> Amaranth: Remember my font problem? It isn't a font problem, it's a driver problem - when I switch to vesa in xorg.conf it goes away. So fontconfig is fine, it's something with the driver.
<Amaranth> fun
<alon_> :)
<pwnguin> which driver are you normally using?
<alon_> pwnguin: I usually use "intel". After hardy upgrade it gave me the described problems. Switching to vesa is ok (but then I don't have accel or dual screen). And now "intel" just hangs. Currently apt-geting the dbg driver to get a better call stack.
<Hobbsee> alon_: current -intel wont be fixed for a while
<Hobbsee> they're going to get the kernel for the new stuff in, and then the new intel driver, then look for regressoins
<alon_> Hobbsee: stack showes it isn't stuck in intel, but in xserver - specifically probing for modes. It seems to not like my preferred mode some how (I have it set to 1440x900). This is the bottom most (unless you count libc):../../../../hw/xfree86/modes/xf86Crtc.c:1406. I have the sources - it is a loop going through the modes. It seems to be endless for some reason (bad next pointers?)
<Hobbsee> no idea
<alon_> Hobbsee: of course it doesn't get stuck when using vesa driver, so naturally it has something to do with the intel driver. I have no idea either - I'm going to use vesa for now.
<Hobbsee> true
 * Hobbsee just hasnt upgraded -intel
<alon_> Hobbsee: you think I can downgrade it without having a problem with the newer X packages all around?
<Hobbsee> this is the feisty version of -intel :)
<Hobbsee> well, built for gutsy
<alon_> Hobbsee: I have to confess I haven't actually downgraded a package, so I'll have to go read some docs. I'll do it later..
<alon_> Hobbsee: removing PreferredMode solved the infinite loop problem.
<alon_> Hobbsee: well, problem solved, sorta - NoAccel makes it ok again. So I guess fontconfig does something that is accelerated, while enlightenment e17 and xterm (and yudit) don't. Now I can patiently wait for someone to fix this.
<alon_> maybe I should be reporting this to the intel guys?
<silent> does anyone know how to mount ntfs-3g in fstab giving users permission to mount? 'users' isn't working
<stdin> silent: users,noauto ?
<silent> stdin, current entry
<silent> UUID=791F09DC27F6580D /win ntfs-3g nls=utf8,users,noauto,exec,umask=000,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<silent> Error opening partition device: Permission denied
<silent> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Permission denied
<pwnguin> is it users or user?
<pwnguin> oh
<pwnguin> silent: what groups is your user in?
<pwnguin> ntfs3g is a fuse FS, so you need access to the fuse device
<silent> pwnguin, 1000
<pwnguin> what?
<pwnguin> group*s*
<silent> user is silent in group silent
<pwnguin> need moar groups
<silent> k this will take a while
<pwnguin> just bring up a terminal and run "groups"
<silent> uid=1000(silent) gid=1000(silent) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(scanner),108(lpadmin),110(admin),115(netdev),117(powerdev),1000(silent)
<pwnguin> add user silent to the group fuse
<silent> how? I've never added users to groups before
<pwnguin> just use the gui
<pwnguin> hit users&groups then go to the properties of your user
<silent> I'm in the gui, I can manage groups but I dont see any option to add groups
<pwnguin> hmm
<silent> k I'm on the account tab
<pwnguin> user privledges
<pwnguin> "allow use of fuse devices like LTSP thin..."
<pwnguin> if it's not there we need to add it
<silent> its there
<silent> I'll try mounting now
<silent> permission denied
<pwnguin> truth be told ive not set up ntfs-3g
<silent> this skin is messing with me, I cant tell which options are enabled and which arent
<pwnguin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<pwnguin> which skin?
<silent> custom theme
<pwnguin> hmm
<silent> changed it
<silent> now i have check marks in bullets
<pwnguin> does /var/log/messages or /var/log/dmesg contain any information on what went wrong?
<silent> doesnt look like it
<bardyr> !info linux-image-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<bardyr> hey btw :)
<theunixgeek>  Hello. I'm following the osdev Bare Bones tutorial for writing a simple kernel. http://www.osdev.org/wiki/Bare_bones I'm a complete noob at this, so please don't assume I know all the terminology you guys do. I'd like to be able to boot the kernel shown in the tutorial in either Bochs or QEMU. How would I go about this?
<knix> thomax: What does this have to do with ubuntu?
<knix> ignore that :)
#ubuntu+1 2007-11-22
<ouellettesr> hello, if im not broadcasting my ssid on my  wireless router, can people still find it and use my connection?
<ouellettesr> oops wrong channel
<ezman> Greeting ALL ...
<clusty> is it the wrong time to report that nvidia-glxnew package dependencies are broken?
<jussi01> clusty: see topic
<BUGabund1> hya
<BUGabund1> getting lots of errors
<BUGabund1> E: gconf2-common: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 9
<BUGabund1> E: gconf2: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<BUGabund1> E: gcalctool: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<BUGabund1> E: gconf-editor: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<BUGabund1> E: gedit: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<BUGabund1> E: gedit-plugins: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<BUGabund1> E: gnome-btdownload: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<BUGabund1> E: gnome-mplayer: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<BUGabund1> E: gnome-phone-manager: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<BUGabund1> with gconf
<BUGabund1> how to mass revert from hardy to gutsy ?!?
<Tm_T> simply answer: can't
<BUGabund1> lol
<BUGabund1> thanks Tm_T
<Tm_T> long answer could be: by hard work
<Tm_T> why you use hardy?
<BUGabund1> I aint
<BUGabund1> just did a few package upgrades
<BUGabund1> to check them out
<Tm_T> .
<BUGabund1> and got a few probs
<Tm_T> ofcourse
<avatar_> !install hardy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install hardy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<avatar_> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> I know that many hasn't still been patch for Ubuntu after the debian sync and upstream
<BUGabundo> but none the less a few apps should be stable Tm_T
<Tm_T> why should be?
<BUGabundo> do all the apps need to be patch to Ubuntu?
<BUGabundo> stuff like gedit from upstream?
<BUGabundo> I thought it shouldn't
<BUGabundo> but it seems so
<Tm_T> erm
<BUGabundo> what Tm_T
<BUGabundo> ?
<Tm_T> BUGabundo: check what patches there is
<BUGabundo> let me look at the changelog
<BUGabundo> oh wait, I still have synaptic running
<BUGabundo> pm Tm_T
<Tm_T> BUGabundo: nothing real info there, also normal
<BUGabundo> downgrading gconf2
<BUGabundo> and I get an extra erro
<BUGabundo> something about apt.stat
<jagcorvair> To all in this channel, is HH going to fix the DMA issue?
<Tm_T> what issue exactly?
<jagcorvair>  HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Tm_T> bug number?
<jagcorvair> Tm_T: Give me a min. I'll find it again
<jagcorvair> :( I can't find it anymore....
<jagcorvair> Tm_T: Bug #148038
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148038 in ubuntu "Gutsy DMA problem, when NVIDIA Driver Activate the System Freeze!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148038
<databuddy> happy turkey day from ter NEKOZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Tm_T> erm
<tomilburn> please can someone help... when I plug in external usb hd, this happens... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1927/
#ubuntu+1 2007-11-23
<pwnguin> is policykit working?
<Tm_T> meh
<pwnguin> well, it looks like its not in the latest batch, guess it got pulled
<Hobbsee> policykit appears to be there
<Hobbsee> sigh.  it broke.
<darkentity> hello
<darkentity> so whats up and cmoing in the new release?
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A Session in #ubuntu-classoom in 20 minutes
<Tm_T> thanks
<lemonade> *classroom perhaps?
<dholbach> oops, yes :)
<lemonade> :)
<jimmygoon> Kubuntu-Hardy is based on KDE4?
<chand> jimmygoon: no, Hardy will be ship with KDE 3
<jimmygoon> chand so we have to wait a year for plasma, etc
<Tm_T> jimmygoon: erm, KDE3 is default but there will be KDE4 packages
<Tm_T> one way or another
<jimmygoon> Tm_T, sweet
<Tm_T> just like to gutsy
<jimmygoon> so there are going to be backports? awesome
<pvandewyngaerde> because hardy is LTS
<dddddd> who can i ask about xubuntu hardy artwork (i already asked on #xubuntu-devel)
<h3sp4wn> Did anyone see a reason why there is no version of spice in ubuntu (only the rest of gEda)
<poorrrrrrrr> Hi!, I have nvidia driver but glxinfo|grep NVIDIA say "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."
<poorrrrrrrr> anybody can help me?
<napsy_> Hello. I just upgraded a fresh installation of gutsy to hardy. No problems there but when I try to login to a GNOME session the desktop won't start it just restarts GDM. Why?
<napsy_> Is this a known problem?
<bardyr> napsy_, you tried failesafe?
<napsy_> bardyr: failsafe works
<napsy_> umm
<bardyr> napsy_, then try to login normal
<napsy_> bardyr: logged in in failsafe gnome and logged out and tryed normal gnome again ad it still restarts
<Ximal> hey guys... what's the link to check on hardy ? and it's status ?
<Ximal> hi ?
#ubuntu+1 2007-11-24
<graft> yo is there any indication of when xorg 7.3 is going to be packaged for hardy?
<mrsno> hey graft
<mrsno> there is a blueprint https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/xorg7.3
<graft> neat
<graft> what are the milestone dates?
<graft> oh wait
<graft> there it is at the top of the page, 11/29
<graft> delivery: implemented... cool
<graft> is this going into backports?
<Hobbsee> no
<mrsno> hi Hobbsee
<graft> i guess this is too big a change to go in backports
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Hobbsee> far too big, yes.
<mrsno> seems so graft
<mrsno> not sure what the other distros are doing, with regards to 7.3
<amikrop> Greetings. There is no doubt I love Ubuntu, nor I mean to be cruel, but I really believe this. There is no point in releasing a new Ubuntu version, if first, all bugs of the current version are not fixed, or you are 100% sure that they will not occur in the next version. I am not talking about Gutsy and Hardy, but generally.
<Tm_T> amikrop: release new version when?
<amikrop> The way things work now, bugs of the previous version gather, and more bugs (of the current version) are added, so there is no progress. I believe that you should consider this :-)
<amikrop> Tm_T: What do you mean?
<Tm_T> I mean foo
<Tm_T> amikrop: anyhow, your point isn't quite valid, though appreciated
<amikrop> Tm_T: I know, this way, new releases will be much more late than 3 months, but I think things will be more stable.
<amikrop> Tm_T: Anyway, thanks for listening to my opinion :)
<Tm_T> heh, although this is wrong place for this but thanks
<amikrop> Oh, I am sorry. Which is the right place?
<Toma-> amikrop➔ applications will always have bugs. its the responsibility of the upstream developers to fix them to be honest. the ubuntu folks just try to smooth over the edges and wherever possible provide patches and fixes.
<Tm_T> Toma-: yup
<Tm_T> amikrop: no need to be sorry
<amikrop> Toma-, Tm_T: ok, and, thank you again
<Toma-> np :)
<Tm_T> amikrop: I always like to hear people who want stability over bling :))
<amikrop> Tm_T: :-)
<mauri> i've a problem wwith adept manager. It say: Anoter process is usign.......
<Tm_T> in Hardy?
<mauri> Tm_T: are you speaking with me
<Tm_T> yes
<mauri> Tm_T: in kubuntu 7.10
<Tm_T> mauri: see topic
<mauri> Tm_T: today, when i updated the system, while adept is installign the packets, it say: some packets was break .....  and all does not finished
<nanonyme> erm, if you weren't trying to upgrade from gutsy to hardy, this is still the wrong channel ;)
<mauri> i've a problem wwith adept manager. It say: Anoter process is usign.......
<Tm_T> mauri: #ubuntu
<nanonyme> actually #kubuntu
<nanonyme> probably
<Tm_T> nanonyme: both
<Tm_T> but not this one
<mauri> Tm_T: im using kubuntu 7.10
<nanonyme> mauri, this is not 7.10 channel
<mauri> nanonyme: sorry
<nanonyme> Tm_T, btw, does my maths fail me or would it be 8.04 that is currently under work here?
<Tm_T> that is Hardy Heron yes
 * nanonyme chuckles at the idea that we'll eventually hit ubuntu 10.10
<nanonyme> anyway, carry on, going back to what i was doing
<Laser87> Hi everybody!
<Teisei> Hello :)
<Teisei> I love this new 8.04 ... works as smoothly as 7.10, but there's some kind of problem with Update Manager
<bsm> hi, anyone knows where I can get a kernel packge with kernel 2.6.23 or 24 for ubuntu? its not in hardy till now, is it?
#ubuntu+1 2007-11-25
<h3sp4wn> Anything particularly broken ? (Not bothered if the kernel or Xorg is broken particularly) I want to fix a few things that have been really bugging me with gutsy (but I think are just packaging errors)
<h3sp4wn> I wonder when Ubuntu will actually be taken seriously (if ever) by the people making engineering software
<Tm_T> what you mean?
<h3sp4wn> Tm_T: supported (i.e not just providing deb's for RHEL)
<h3sp4wn> not debs sorry :) rpm's
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> issue in Ubuntu side is...
<h3sp4wn> If someone is using a design suite that costs $100,000 or so they will use it with a supported OS
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> I know
<Tm_T> I'm wondering why they don't support deb*
<h3sp4wn> No idea - I wonder if Mark Shuttleworth is offering to pay people to certify their apps (or send programmers) for Ubuntu (like Sun does for Solaris stuff that their customers want)
<Tm_T> I see
<h3sp4wn> I wonder if RedHat has any involvement in these apps at all or not either (or helps them in anyway) - I am not that bothered to use CentOS just for a bit (better than Windows) but I guess more students would run Ubuntu if that was what was in the labs here
<bardyr> hey
<bardyr> !info linux-image-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<bardyr> !info linux-image-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<DanaG> yay!  http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=411266
<ubotu> Debian bug 411266 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "xserver-xorg-input-synaptics: better two finger scrolling support" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<DanaG> yay!
<RAOF> Cool
<DanaG> yahoo!  That had been bugging me for a while.
<Jaymac1> is there any way to automount an nfs share that is on a server using dhcp?
<Jaymac1> oops, wrong room
<kinroad> What new features are in Hardy?
 * Hobbsee would suggest reading the release notes for the alphas
<kinroad> where can i find them?
<Hobbsee> ubuntu-devel-announce or ubuntu-announce ML lists, when the alphas release.
<_nix_> anyone here... awake?
<rsk> not really
<pvandewyngaerde> no
<pvandewyngaerde> its only 2pm here, not am
<_nix_> lol
<Hobbsee> no
<_nix_> I was about to propose something that would update the fstab uuid things after say a disk format..
<ddddd> i always remove them
<_nix_> but that would be a hack isn't it? I mean uuids do protect (at least) me from b0rking my setup when I change the /dev/hda /dev/hdc in the hardware
<ddddd> i never understood the uuid it is only giving me trouble with grub and several installed OSes
<ddddd> so i always remove them on all install from fstab and menu.list
<_nix_> oh.. k
<_nix_> well yeah it does give some nasty hiccups to the fsck-on-startup too.
<ddddd> but it is useful if you have more than 1 hdd ?
<ddddd> because i have 1 hdd with 10 partitions and that is it
<DanaG> 10 partitions?
<ddddd> yes
<DanaG> Why?
<_nix_> right there.. especially when you're prone to switching master/secondary/master/slave pendemonium
<DanaG> (not that I'm saying there's no reason, but I don't see one for myself.)
<DanaG> Doesn't the SCSI subsystem have some limit to the number of total partitions?
<DanaG> On one drive, I mean.
<DanaG> Oh, 15.
<_nix_> only 15 partitions with scsi?? that is kinda' limiting I guess
<ddddd> 2 primary partitions and 1 logical with the other 8
<ddddd> ...extended
<DanaG>  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >
<DanaG> where 4 is the extended itself.
<ddddd> sda1 sda2 [sda4(sda 5, 6, 7, ....)]
<DanaG> gaack, though that new scrolling patch is cool, it also renders it impossible to middle-drag using twofingertap.
<DanaG> ,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.
<bardyr> will there be a kernel update before the first alpha?
<DanaG> Hmm, update-manager is broken.
<DanaG> I just use aptitude instead, so no big deal.
<Tm_T> just commenting?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<Tm_T> okie
<DanaG> Syntax error in /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeCache.py.
<Rudd-O> hi guise
<Rudd-O> how to figure out if someone has built pulseaudio 0.9.8 for gutsy?
<Tomcat_> Rudd-O: Ask in #ubuntu, this is for hardy.
<Rudd-O> they sent me over here
<Rudd-O> and they got no answers for me either
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-22
<BUGabundo> and here goes the largest test Amazon has EVER faced!
<coz_> hey guys..as i recall..if I download the daily build alternate...i can use that to update maverick ...yes?
<IdleOne> coz_: you should be able to yes
<coz_> IdleOne,  so actually if I use something like gmountiso  I can still do that yes?
<IdleOne> I have never done that
<IdleOne> don't know to tell the truth
<coz_> IdleOne,  me neither,, that's why I asked,,,well i will find out :)
<IdleOne> :)
<coz_> well if it works it would  a nice hint for others :)
<rww> mount -o loop works for upgrading.
<coz_> rww,   with just iso image?
<rww> Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD , adapt for Natty.
<coz_> yeah that wants it to be burned
<rww> no it doesn't
<rww> see the bullet point under (2)
<coz_> ah? ok I will read more carefully
<coz_> ah I see
<coz_> ah ok  gmountiso should work then
<rww> I've had issues with gmountiso in the past with other ISOs. Your mileage may vary, but I'd recommend mount -o loop.
<coz_> ok thanks :)
<coz_> is update-manager -d  still viable or upgradeing??
<rww> upgrading from what to what?
<coz_> maverick to natty
<rww> I believe so
<coz_> the alternate iso didnt work for me
<rww> may be that the various metapackages aren't installable due to package conflicts right now. I couldn't say.
<coz_> ok
<coz_> rww,  so if all else fails  clean install from daily build?
<rww> I think I grabbed Maverick, changed my sources.list, and did aptitude safe-upgrade, then let conflicts deal with themselves over time. This probably isn't recommended, though ;\
<coz_> yeah that also failed  at setting new software channels
<rww> that's do-release-upgrade, not aptitude
<coz_> well it failed again with update-manager -d
<coz_> same place
<coz_> ok let me try do-release-upgrade
<coz_> ok nothing working
<coz_> I will burn the darn iso
<st__> is alpha out?
<rww> st__: It's due on December 2nd
<st__> nice
<Drakeson> does the unity launcher use gconf for its settings?
<lapion> 3/j #ubuntu
<IdleOne> When do we normally see new artwork in +1?
<IdleOne> splash screen and stuff
<Pici> IdleOne: Not until much later in the cycle.
<rww> the day after UI freeze
<IdleOne> I been seeing the 10.10 splash for long time now :/
<IdleOne> bored with it
<IdleOne> I need new splashyness
<frewsxcv> how do you remove something from $PATH  ?
<xnox> What's the best way to upgrade all ppa to a new release?
<xnox> /etc/apt/sources.d/*
<BUGabundo> o/
 * charlie-tca waves at BUGabundo 
<BUGabundo> hey charlie-tca
<BUGabundo> what are we breaking today?
<charlie-tca> I can't get anything to breal
<charlie-tca> break
<charlie-tca> OTOH, I can't any updates either
<charlie-tca> Haven't had any in a week or more
<charlie-tca> hm, maybe I broke it real bad and don't know it?
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> I just had a bunch
<yofel> wait, no updates sounds familiar...
<charlie-tca> so what did I do to it?
<yofel> charlie-tca: you're not hit by bug 678196 are you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 678196 in apt (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu extras repository prevents other updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/678196
<charlie-tca> heh, let's find out
<charlie-tca> OMG! 225 upgrades
<charlie-tca> yofel: yup, that is it
<yofel> crap, mvo isn't here :/
<charlie-tca> blocks upgrade-manger and dist-upgrade
<yofel> really? dist-upgrade worked when I tried it. (I think - let me check)
<BUGabundo> aptitude full upgrade ftew
<charlie-tca> Never use aptitude
<charlie-tca> so, how bad will I break it now?
<yofel> geh, can't test it without any pending updates -.-
<charlie-tca> Seems like a pretty critical bug, if it blocks all upgrades
<yofel> it *seemed* to work for me last time I tried it so I left the bug alone, but I don't use regular apt or update-manager usually
<charlie-tca> I use dist-upgrade daily, and try update-manager weekly
<yofel> and it's not like I can leave extras enabled all the time since it really breaks apt-get source which I use frequently
<charlie-tca> importance high or critical?
<yofel> I would go for high, I think there aren't that many pre-alpha users out there that critical makes sense
<charlie-tca> did it
<BUGabundo> this new pidgin bug is nice
<BUGabundo> can't select the bottom line
<yofel> haven't tried pidgin in ages.. let's see...
<charlie-tca> hm, I tried pidgin last week, did it change since then?
<yofel> and it still doesn't support xmpp priorities..
<BUGabundo> yes it does
<BUGabundo> I would die without it
<yofel> BUGabundo: and where do I set it?
<BUGabundo> enable the plugin
<BUGabundo> you know pidgin is minimalist
<BUGabundo> who uses it , anyway
<BUGabundo> want it, enable it
<charlie-tca> Yay! I did break something today.
<charlie-tca> A fresh install of natty, opened appearance, can't shutdown now
<BUGabundo> LOL
 * BUGabundo presses charlie-tca power button
<charlie-tca> lol
<charlie-tca> had hopes of just using the software shutdown button
<charlie-tca> But I can't close appearances either
<xnox> Congratulations! =) Have a cookie ;-)
<yofel> the only issue I have so far is that my thinkpad fails to suspend, works fine otherwise
<BUGabundo> most of my applets don't work
<BUGabundo> firefox migrated to 5 (I've pinned down to 3)
<BUGabundo> cpu starts on Max performance
<BUGabundo> nouveau 3D won't work
<BUGabundo> now pidgin is wonky
<BUGabundo> need I say more ?
<yofel> nah, though I wonder what testpilot is
<yofel> firefox (4.0~b7+nobinonly-0ubuntu3) natty; "Ship the testpilot extension for beta as per the official builds"
<charlie-tca> downthemall won't work with ff 4.0?
<yofel> nope, doesn't work for me either
 * yofel wonders why they didn't at least update ubufox...
<charlie-tca> I didn't think ubufox gets updated until beta or later
<yofel> well, for me downthemall, firegestures, firebug and the lp-gm-scripts are the ones that I hope get updated sometime soon
<charlie-tca> me too
<BUGabundo> greasemonkey :)
<BUGabundo> its being rewriten
<xnox> BUGabundo, chromium extension? chromium compatible greasemonkey?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> but not personalized as in FF
<BUGabundo> you can't edit them after adding
<dan2> is there a fix for this lack of window manager borders or such in natty?
<dan2> I've worked around it by using metacity --replace
<dan2> but
<dan2> it is very very annoying
<leagris> Throwing an idea here. Eat that. For 11years using Linux and 7 years of Ubuntu. The very annoying little thing that kept never enhanced, is: The default caps-lock off. Really, it is crazy IMHO. Who the hell prefer this default caps-lock off instead of on?
<leagris> Shall I put some poll feature request on Launchpad for changing this default?
<yofel> caps lock on by default o.O? well, put an idea on brainstorm if you  want
<leagris> :)
<Pici> I'm not sure why anyone would want that though...
<leagris> Pici, non english keyboards don't have digits on main keyboard
<yofel> or he means num lock...
<Pici> yofel: that would make more sense.
<Pici> leagris: capslock != numlock
<leagris> solid_liquid, when login, entering password with numbers require enabling num-lock, because the numeric keypad is useless without it.
<leagris> Pici, with eg french keyboard, entering numbers on the main require maintaining shift. Caps-lock does not enable numbers.
<Pici> leagris: You said capslock before, thats why we were confused.
<leagris> Furthermore, I see no reason not enabling numbers on numeric key pad as the alternate cursor displacment there already have dedicated keys
<leagris> Pici, sorry
<leagris> was meant to be num-lock ;D
<yofel> well, I'll agree with that then (on keyboards that have a seperate numpad)
<leagris> especially I struggled with debugging crash issues in compiz. So spent some time in the text console CTRL+ALT+F1, then back to Xorg CTRL+ALT+F7, then had the num-lock status out of sync between the text console and Xorg. Num-lock led on but non num-lock...
<leagris> And needed to log-in several times, re enabling num-lock each time I restarted gdm
<leagris> yofel, that setting default num-lock could be dependant on exclusion of laptop-mode as most desktop keyboard have numpad.
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-23
<bazhang> no alpha as of yet
<rww> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<rww> so due December 2nd. I believe the Unity stuff's in Natty now, though.
<coz_> ok .. installing from daily build alternate right now... am I to understand that unity is default or do I have to   do unity --replace ?
<Ologn> Linux kernel patch makes my X start up again, yay
<Ologn> My compiz is still broke, but I can live with that...
<cbill> coz_ did you figure that out? im curious too, going to grab the daily when i goto bed
<coz_> cbill,   no I didnt...couldnt install natty from alternate daily build...upgradeing maverick from it failed also
<coz_> cbill,  the closest I cam was change maverick's sources list all to natty
<coz_> cbill,  installing unity ppa  but that idid work   when I ran  unity --replace it said unity was not installed  but it was
<coz_> cbill,   so I guess i have to wait :)
<rww> unity isn't a window manager, so I don't think unity --replace would work
<rww> I haven't tried it, so I don't know what the right command is, though ;)
<coz_> rww,  ah ok
<coz_> well I will ask around and search online...but at this point nothing is going to work well enough
<rww> indeed. we're definitely in pre-alpha land :)
<coz_> rww,  i was just wanting a bit of a head start for support
<cbill> coz_ alright, im going to grab the .iso tonight and try to install it tomorrow
<coz_> sorry about that
<coz_> cbill,  cool  let me know how it goes :)
<cbill> coz_ will do
<coz_> cbill,  thanks :)
<coz_> cbill,  i think I figured out the problem on my end though... the other a capacitor blew in one of my systems...apparenlty it is the one that I am trying to install natty on
<coz_> so I am going to switch motherboards and check it out myself
<coz_> the other day rather
<cbill> coz_ gah i hate when mobos die :(
<cbill> are there .torrent files for daily builds? im guessing no :(
<rww> no
<cbill> ok thx
<Cork> how do you get around the "dbfilter_handle_status: ('ubi-migrationassistant', 141)" when running the 11.04 desktop installer?
<Cork> how do you get around the "dbfilter_handle_status: ('ubi-migrationassistant', 141)" when running the 11.04 desktop installer?
<Chipaca> how is gnome deciding what browser to use? ignoring both "preferred applications" and x-www-browser right now
<bazhang> Chipaca, in 11.04 ?
<Chipaca> bazhang: yes
<Chipaca> ah, it's also not using the gnome-www-browser alternative
<repete> brb
<komputes> vish: someone's on a hundredpapercut rampage ;)
<vish> komputes: hey.. :)
<komputes> vish: sup dude!
<vish> komputes: oh! i just noticed the mail i created!! i lost track.. :)
<vish> komputes: must have spammed a few folks.. ;)
<komputes> it's all for the good of the project :)
<robs58>  I am unable to telnet to another machine.  I am not even able to telent to my localhost.  I verified the following is true:  (1) xineted is working and enabled (2) telnet/port 23 is listed in /etc/services.  However, when I run  netstat -napt,  telnet/port 23 is not listed.  Any ideas as to why my telnet is not working?
<donnie> My update process has stopped at E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  donnie@donnie-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a Setting up xulrunner-1.9.2 (1.9.2.13+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2) ...
<yofel> donnie: if 'xulrunner-1.9.2 --gre-version' hangs in a terminal, then that's bug 663294
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 663294 in gcc-4.5 (Ubuntu) "Firefox built with gcc-4.5 is a non-starter on i386 with -pie" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663294
<yofel> donnie: either remove the package or edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/xulrunner-1.9.2.postinst so it says 'GRE_VERSION=1.9.2.13' in line 5
<yofel> and run dpkg --configure -a after that
<donnie> @yofel thanks that helped
<yofel> np
<BUGabundo> o/
<BUGabundo> am I the only one that at some point gets tired of not the basics of things working?
<BUGabundo> sure, I'm the one who forced onto myself to run a devel distro
<BUGabundo> but come one :(
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, no one forced you to run a devel distro
<bjsnider> sorry
<bjsnider> you had it coming
<rww> It's called bleeding edge because it knifes you in the face.
 * yofel can't wait for KDE 4.6 beta1 :D
<yofel> right now everything works perfectly fine here :/
<rww> Which KDE version is planned to be in 11.04 release?
<TerminX> everything works fine here too
<TerminX> I, uh, even run natty on the old rackmount I use as a router/gateway
<TerminX> I figure there's not much of a point to running apt-cacher-ng on it if the packages aren't the same as what my desktop runs ;)
<yofel> rww: probably 4.6, but I won't bet my life on it
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-24
<cbilljones> im trying to install yesterdays daily build in virtualbox; at the moment it says "ready when you are..." last line in term is "nov 24.. ubuntu ubiquity{2422}: step_before = stepUserInfo" seems stuck
<cbilljones> im going to try again, if it fails again ill try on an actual harddisk
<charlie-tca> cbilljones, it will fail on hardware too
<charlie-tca> The alternate image will install, the desktop image will fail
<cbilljones> charlie-tca, gah ok, downloading alternate then
<cbilljones> thanks
<charlie-tca> Heh, two dvd-r coasters a day here.
<cbilljones> i use usb drive :P
<cbilljones> 1.5 hours till next attempt, dang slow internet :(
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that too
<charlie-tca> Takes me between 4 and 6 hours to rsync images everyday now
<cbilljones> damn :(
<cbilljones> is compiz+unity in the daily yet?
<charlie-tca> I don't know for sure. I believe unity is, but not sure if compiz is working yet
<cbilljones> charlie-tca, ok ill no soon; better install to hardware i guess so i can have 3d accel
<Jordan_U> charlie-tca: I know when I use zsync to download daily images I usually only have to download a small percentage of the image for the changes. rsync should be just as efficient, but there are many more http mirrors than rsync ones, so it might still be faster (less load on the server).
<charlie-tca> Jordan_U, it is very efficient, but my connection is a lot slow
<charlie-tca> faster I get here is 150Kb/s
<charlie-tca> and much of the time, I am lucky to 80
<Jordan_U> charlie-tca: Also, if you use grub2 then you can just boot the daily image from the iso on your hard drive, on real hardware and without constantly copying to a flash drive.
<Jordan_U> charlie-tca: CDs are going to way of floppies :)
<cbilljones> jordan_U, the sooner the better in my opinion, lol
<charlie-tca> Um, then it will be time for me to quit. When I can't boot from USB, and don't already have an image on the hard drive, it will become useless, right?
<charlie-tca> I know I am the only one that can't use USB yet, but ...
<cbilljones> im sure CD will be around till you get a mobo that can ;)
<BLZbubba> i haven't tried 10.10 yet, does it still use upstart?  if so, will 11.04 be getting rid of it?
<BLZbubba> i would also suggest that 11.04 replace 10.04 as the LTS since it is so unreliable
<cbilljones> next LTS is 12.04; i dont see a reason to change cycle :|
<charlie-tca> I don't see the issues with 10.04. That is what this system has
<cbilljones> i found 10.04 more stable than 10.10
<charlie-tca> It runs 24-7 without issues
<cbilljones> im having minor issues with 10.10, mainly flash stuff that worked great in 10.04
<charlie-tca> As for 11.04, to even suggest it might be better than 10.04 before the alpha1 is questionable
<BLZbubba> cbilljones: because upstart is totally fscking useless
<BLZbubba> too many unbootable servers
<Jordan_U> BLZbubba: Remember that just because X replaced Y, and you're having problems with X, doesn't mean you wouldn'
<Jordan_U> BLZbubba: ... wouldn't be having *more* problems with Y.
<Jordan_U> BLZbubba: And yes, 11.04 will be using upstart, and Ubuntu is not ever going to go back to SYSV init (though systemd or some other init daemon may replace upstart in the future).
<BLZbubba> no, upstart is junk, please please get rid of it like rhel is doing for rhel7
<BLZbubba> seriously, what will it take to get that done?  is there a suggestion box or something
<charlie-tca> seriously, it won't happen
<BLZbubba> "plymouth main process killed by abrt signal" & system is unbootable
<BLZbubba> back to debian i guess.  please get rid of that fucking piece of shit upstart.  kthx
<dan2> man
<dan2> dunno what happened but my desktop is jacked
<dan2> no toolbars
<dan2> no window manager
<dan2> anyway to get this back?
<djohns> :o
<lolcat> Hello
<lolcat> Why not nautilus? It is faster than konqueror
<lolcat> And what it untidy? and how is it bether than gnome?
<rww> lolcat: I'm not sure why you're comparing nautilus and konqueror...
<rww> Kubuntu 11.04's going to use Dolphin, like 10.10 does. Ubuntu 11.04's going to use Nautilus isn't it? Or is that switching to some Unity thing? Either way, not Konqueror.
<lolcat> Im just saying, Nautilus isn't bad
<lolcat> what is unity, how is it like?
<rww> Couldn't say, I haven't used it on 11.04.
<rww> (and 10.10's is very different, from what I hear)
<rww> ta
<Cork> how do you get around the "dbfilter_handle_status: ('ubi-migrationassistant', 141)" when running the 11.04 desktop installer?
<phoenix_firebrd> i am trying ubunu 11.04 daily builds. in the sound settings, under output tab i see a setting called "connector" . what does this setting do or change?
<phoenix_firebrd> anyone there?
<Gulfstream> I upgraded to Natty. I have lost the bar above the windows that had the minimize, maximiza, and close buttons. How do I get it back?
<jussi> Gulfstream: I dont know about natty, but does "metacity --replace" or "compiz --replace" help?
<Gulfstream> I typed in "metacity" and the window bars popped back. then I closed terminal and the process was killed =/
<charlie-tca> hm, that is called the change to unity
<charlie-tca> try choosing gnome session when loggin in
<jussi> Gulfstream: alt+f2 ;)
<Gulfstream> alt+f2 didn't bring the mini terminal up before when the bars were missing... :-(
<wzssyqa> Gulfstream: you need to delete your compiz configure file
<wzssyqa> Gulfstream: ~/.compiz
<Gulfstream> what would the command for that happen to be?
<wzssyqa> Gulfstream: ctrl-alt-f2
<Gulfstream> I don't think there should be the ctrl part...
<wzssyqa> Gulfstream: it will take you to tty
<Gulfstream> is it possible to do this in Synaptic and completely remove compiz?
<wzssyqa> Gulfstream: up to you
<wzssyqa> Gulfstream: this problem is because of compiz 0.9.2 is not compatible with 0.8's configfiles
<Gulfstream> so if I am using metacity, does compiz effect anything?
<wzssyqa> Gulfstream: y
<Gulfstream> wzssyqa: I want to make sure it is safe so I don't wreak my Ubuntu installation
<wzssyqa> Gulfstream: then why upgrade to natty?
<Gulfstream> wzssyqa: Because I accidentally upgraded to Maverick
<wzssyqa> Gulfstream: then why not stay on maverick?
<Gulfstream> wzssyqa: Because I missed the parts I had on Lucid that Maverick lacked... Natty seemed to have what I wanted
<xray7224> I'm upgrading to natty ;)
<wzssyqa> Gulfstream: what does maverick leak?
<Gulfstream> wzssyqa: I would like to tell you but I don't want to make some people form a mob because of what I would say
<hunger> yofel: Which version is your apt at? I think apt was one of the last things that got updated.
<yofel> 0.8.9ubuntu3
<yofel> I just ran aptitude, and that gave me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/536007/
<hunger> yofel: I am still at 0.8.8ubuntu3... I'll download and upgrade that manually.
<hunger> yofel: Arg!
<hunger> yofel: Apt choked on the skype repo.
<hunger> yofel: Removing that repo gets me 267 packages to update.
<yofel> :/
<hunger> yofel: The broken skype repo was never an issue before. I have that for *AGES* (since back when it used to work:-)
<yofel> mvo: ^
<yofel> hey, we got vim 7.3 :D
<mvo> hunger: oh ? could you please file a bug for that
<dsv> i booted 2.6.32-26-generic and my wifi stopped working. broadcom STA here. any ideas?
<yofel> dsv: maverick support is in #ubuntu (you could try #ubuntu-beginners too)
<bjsnider> maverick uses a newer kernel than that
<bjsnider> he might be on lucid
<yofel> er right, that's lucid..
<MaximLevitsky> I have a suggestion
<MaximLevitsky> Currently its possible to have a live USB disk, but itsn't a real installation, more like a live CD
<MaximLevitsky> I suggest to make it possible simply to install ubuntu on a USB stick normally
<MaximLevitsky> I know its possible but cumbersome
<IdleOne> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<IdleOne> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<IdleOne> ask and ye shall receive
<IdleOne> :)
<MaximLevitsky> IdleOne: thats isn't what I want
<MaximLevitsky> With this the usb stick still has squashfs RO file, etc
<MaximLevitsky> I want to have ubuntu on the usb as if it was on hardware
<MaximLevitsky> single ext4 partition
<MaximLevitsky> but I hate installing it there from a live cd
<MaximLevitsky> which of course I can do
<charlie-tca> Can't you just leave it plugged in then and use it like any other drive?
<MaximLevitsky> charlie-tca: don't understand
<charlie-tca> depending on the stick itself, you don't have to use it as a removable drive. You can plug it in and use it as a hard drive.
<MaximLevitsky> charlie-tca: sure, but that isn't what I try to acheeve
<MaximLevitsky> I want to have a mobile, always usable linux installation
<MaximLevitsky> I just had a unpleasent corruption on my desktop, had to boot from usb stick
<MaximLevitsky> And the default ubuntu sucks somewhat
<MaximLevitsky> for example I would like to install custom kernel to the stick
<MaximLevitsky> with all these caspers, etc, it all makes it harder
<MaximLevitsky> Of course one of these days I just boot my system from live disk and install on usb stick
<MaximLevitsky> It just was a suggestion to you to make that easier
<charlie-tca> What about http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/
<MaximLevitsky> users should even be able to install ubuntu on sticks in such way using windows
<tonyyarusso> wait, what?
<tonyyarusso> You can install Ubuntu on USB drives, and you can't do so with Windows last I checked.
<MaximLevitsky> In summary I want to point out that I think that liveCD and liveUSB are very different
<tonyyarusso> MaximLevitsky: To install to a USB drive, just select the proper disk device when partitioning.  It's easy.
<MaximLevitsky> Of course, but my suggetion was to make it possible to do that without boot from liveCD
<tonyyarusso> I don't understand.
<tonyyarusso> You want to install an Ubuntu system on a USB drive, yes?
<MaximLevitsky> Yes
<MaximLevitsky> I run ubuntu now too
<IdleOne> you mean download the iso, save it to the usb, boot from it and install the system to the usb
<tonyyarusso> Okay, so what's stopping you?
<MaximLevitsky> No, thats what I want:
<MaximLevitsky> 1. download the iso
<MaximLevitsky> 2. run installer from that iso using my ubuntu system and install it to the usb drive as if it was hard disk
<MaximLevitsky> boot from usb stick and use it as if it was hard disk
<tonyyarusso> Oh, you want to be able to run the installer as if it was a program, not a fully booted environment, having nothing to do with USB disks or not.
<MaximLevitsky> Something like that, even better to have the 'installer' as a package on the system
<MaximLevitsky> a part of usb-creater
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-25
<djustice> http://pastebin.ca/2001572 <- trunk kde. kdebase wants to link against my old akonadi for some reason.
<djustice> LD_* shows only my trunk lib dir..
<djustice> which akonadi_* shows only my trunk akonadi install..
<Tweaky> hey. just curious how bad or good of an idea is it to update to 11.04
<castlebomb> hi
<castlebomb> anyone know how to change the color of the scoll bar in 10.04 ??
<jakubo> hi, last update broke my system, i.e. grub shows error message: file not found
<jakubo> something 'lua' and then unknown command: recordfail and please press any key to continue (which repeats the procedure
<jakubo> reinstalled grub
<jakubo> im using software raid0
<jakubo> any idea?
 * Jordan_U didn't think that Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> ... Ubuntu's grub packages included lua.
<Jordan_U> jakubo: Can you pastebin your grub.cfg?
<jakubo> it is able to access the data on md0 though
<jakubo> no i cant
<jakubo> hmm
<jakubo> hang on i can !^^
<jakubo> but it will take a while
<Jordan_U> This might be that hardware blacklisting mentioned on the mailing list.
<jakubo> hmm what hardware is that?
<Jordan_U> jakubo: http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/grub-devel/2010-11/msg00038.html
<Jordan_U> It's the only reason I can think of that you would be seeing an error message about lua.
<Jordan_U> Hardly anyone other than me ever used it :)
<jakubo> so it not gonna be used and i have trouble because of it?
<jakubo> must be kidding right?
<Jordan_U> jakubo: No, lua in grub is hardly used by anyone, and only recently considered to be used by Ubuntu for a new feature.
<Jordan_U> Up untill then Ubuntu didn't even include lua in their grub packages, so it surprised me at first to see an Ubuntu user seeing an error about lua from grub.
<jakubo> ill brb
<jakubo> re
<jakubo> just need to setup raid arrazs from live cd
<jakubo> i wouldnt be surprised if there would be no grub extras installed
<jakubo> i think i would have noticed
<jakubo> http://pastebin.com/3SDVe31b
<jakubo> heres the grub.cfg
<jakubo> by the way, i had to resynchronize the disks, and i had to use alternative install cd to install on a raid array because grub would fail to install
<geser> jakubo: I've grub problems with raid in natty too
<Jordan_U> geser: I don't have natty installed currently. Would you mind posting your grub.cfg so I can see how they're using lua (to help jakubo)?
<Jordan_U> (using pastebin)
<jakubo> do i need grub extras installed or something or is it included?
<geser> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/536224/ (I skipped repeating the menu entries)
<Jordan_U> geser: Thanks.
<jakubo> after last reinstall of grub it cannot find the normal.mod until i make "set prefex=...."
<geser> what I'm missing is "insmod raid" and "insmod mdraid" which I saw in older grub.cfg
<donnie> Is there any permanent solution to get window titlebar instead of running metacity --replace in a termical
<Jordan_U> donnie: Have you tried disabling desktop effects in System > Preferences > Appearance?
<donnie> Desktop effects were never activated
 * Jordan_U just realized that jakubo had already pastebined his grub.cfg.
<Jordan_U> jakubo: They properly using lua in a way that should not cause problems if you install grub without lua support, so that's not the problem.
<jakubo> any more info you need?
<Jordan_U> jakubo: After setting $prefix correctly do you still get the lua error? Do you have any other problems after $prefix is correctly set?
<jakubo> i set the prefix when unable to find normal.mod in grub rescue shell
<jakubo> but the other error is permanent
<jakubo> i can hardly display the error message now, as i d have to do all the sh** to chroot again
<jakubo> why does he try to get access to cd roms in grub?
<Jordan_U> jakubo: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<jakubo> here it goes
<jakubo> http://pastebin.com/bsHkE99N
<jakubo> is ext4 an extra module? and if so isnt it missing?
<Jordan_U> jakubo: The "ext2" module handles ext{2,3,4}
<jakubo> k
<jakubo> did you find anything suspicious?
<jakubo> do you know which file he cannot find?
<Jordan_U> I'm assuming $prefix/lua.mod .
<Jordan_U> jakubo: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<jakubo> i did that already here
<jakubo> http://pastebin.com/bsHkE99N
<Jordan_U> Sorry, I was disconnected at the time.
<jakubo> k
<jakubo> well seeing through, i have found nothing interesting
<jakubo> have you?
<jakubo> Jordan_U:still there?
<jakubo> Jordan_U:   still there?
<jakubo> grub problems, can anyone help?
<jakubo> it says it failed to boot the default and fallback
<jakubo> http://pastebin.com/bsHkE99N
<jakubo> anyone can help?
<jakubo> still grub issues here... ill leave laptop on
<jakubo> ok, found the issue in the first 3 lines of menu entry which i erased
<jakubo> and now it boots
<SeraphX> grub problem solved:
<SeraphX> never run apt-get update when grub is concerned. at least it looks liek this was the morale
<SeraphX> solved by dpkg --reconfigure grub-pc: had to make a mark on both hard drives in the array.
<SeraphX> seems some dialogue got lost
<alex88> what's the kernel version of current 11.04?
<charlie-tca> I show 2.6.37-6 on 64bit
<alex88> charlie-tca, thank you very much
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<donniezazen> Has there been any solution to no window titlebar?
<alex_mayorga> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<alex_mayorga> !alpha
<yofel> what are you looking for?
<charlie-tca> alex_mayorga, the same thing applies to alpha, beta, rc
<alex_mayorga> yofel: if I can already dist-upgrade to natty
<charlie-tca> They will update the factoid after the alpha1
<alex_mayorga> charlie-tca: thanks!
<yofel> alex_mayorga: dist-upgrade yes, update-manager -d no
<alex_mayorga> yofel: what's the complete command
<alex_mayorga>  
<yofel> alex_mayorga: change maverick to natty in /etc/apt/sources.list (watch out for the ppas that don't have natty packages! - or just leave the ppas at maverick) and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<alex_mayorga> yofel: thanks! Let me jump in and see how bad is the breakage
<alex_mayorga> any red herrings?
<gnomefreak> update-manager -d hasnt been updated yet?
<gnomefreak> i thought i used it when i upgraded when repos first open
<gnomefreak> better off disabling PPA so ther eis no conflict between packages during update
<alex_mayorga> gnomefreak: what I thought, just disabled them
<alex_mayorga> gnomefreak: should I try update-manager? any value on me doing so?
<gnomefreak> alex_mayorga: update-manager -d is the safest and preferred way to upgrade, it will fix conflicts that you may find while using apt-get
<alex_mayorga> just ran it, it does offer 11.04
<alex_mayorga> let me take that
<alex_mayorga> gnomefreak: thanks, I'm going that way
<gnomefreak> np
 * gnomefreak will be AFK for a while
<alex_mayorga> why is icedtea6-plugin being removed?
<alex_mayorga> what's replacing it?
<h3sp4wn> openjdk6-plugin ? icedtea7-plugin ?
<yofel> icedtea-plugin
<alex_mayorga> yofel: thanks!
<alex_mayorga> in 2 or 3 hours I'll see if it works
<alex_mayorga> All done on my upgrade, if I'm not back in 5 min then something went wrong :)
<alex_mayorga> any last minute warnings?
<alex_mayorga> It worked!! :)
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-26
<BUGabundo> hey look
<BUGabundo> I can drag window apps again in gnome
<charlie-tca> You haven't been able to?
<charlie-tca> I just been grabbing the menu bar and dragging
<BUGabundo> for a week
<BUGabundo> today it works
<charlie-tca> Thanks for the small things :-)
<eross> when ubuntu goes to wayland, will the xorg opengl extensions be ported or backwards-compatible?
<eross> i must ask the strangest questions
<charlie-tca> xorg will run under wayland, sort of
<charlie-tca> OTOH, will xorg opengl extensions be needed with wayland?
 * charlie-tca stirs the pot
<eross> my biggest thing is transparency in both older games and current coding, course it's easy to run into a wall if it's transparent
<zanus> Why is it that instead of a graphical boot up splash screen... I only see a courier text based loading screen?
<zanus> like, the words Ubuntu is literally in Courier font.  As if it couldn't handle anything else... and the load bar is just periods that change from white to red.
<wzssyqa> zanus: are you using driver from nv or ati?
<zanus> ati
<zanus> wzssyqa, it's as if my bootsplash is in low-resolution mode
<i_is_broke> anyone else having issues with no windows boarders?
<i_is_broke> am installing compiz and try resetting the panels and see if that will work.
<wzssyqa> i_is_broke: you need to delete ~/.compiz
<i_is_broke> yeah im going to, i googled after i had my blond moment.
<phoenix_firebrd> where can i get the kubuntu with kde 4.6 beta1 iso
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: kde 4.6 beta1 isn't finished yet, but the kubuntu devs are working on it, natty alpha1 is due an a week, should be ready by then
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i read somewhere that kde 4.6 beta 1 is available for download, wont it be availabe in daily builds?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: it's available for download from KDE.org, but it's not yet packaged for ubuntu https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: tahnk you
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: thank you
<yofel> np, I'm waiting for it too :P
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya, very eager
<jfi> Hi, I wanted to do some test on 11.04 with virtualbox but the performance is .... terrible (slow), did somebody experiment such issue? It seems that it only concerns the graphics
<BUGabundo> evening
<guntbert> good evening BUGabundo :)
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> ehe charlie-tca
<BUGabundo> have you updated your drives ? :p
<charlie-tca> You got to be kidding. I thought they were almost new ones
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<charlie-tca> Besides, I know Ubuntu installs on 4.3GB drives and Xubuntu installs on 1.2GB drives
<BUGabundo> I've seen bigger drives at the museum
<charlie-tca> I do have one full size (5-1/4 inch?) 40MB hdd, too
<charlie-tca> That's bigger, right?
<BUGabundo> :)
 * duffydack backs up his to a c120 cassette
<duffydack> jk... actually I just stumbled upon the clonezilla 'make recovery iso/zip' option, and its full of some and awe.
<duffydack> means to fix this friends netbook (I have same model) who lives in Wales, all I gotta do is send her a usb stick, plug it in, boot and wam bam thank you mam.
<KukuNut> is KDE 4.6 B1 going directly to natty or go to kubuntu-ppa/beta?
<geser> KukuNut: if you don't get here an answer, try in #kubuntu-devel
<KukuNut> geser: thnks
<IdleOne> Unity is making me sad
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-27
<alex88> hi guys, i've this problem, my controller is not supported by actual kernel.
<alex88> i've a patch given me by the sata kernel developer that should work.. how can i compile a kernel and apply to a live cd to let me install it?
<Jordan_U> alex88: That would be pretty tedious to do. If possible, I'd reocommend installing Ubuntu on another machine, installing the patched kernel, then swapping the drive into the problem PC.
<alex88> it's impossible.. the drives are 2 sata-6 in raid0.. so i can't move from there..:S
<Jordan_U> alex88: Yet another reason not use FakeRAID in the future :)
<Jordan_U> alex88: Can you bring over another drive and just dd it to the array?
<alex88_> nope..i only have 2 sata ports
<alex88_> why fakeraid? isn't it real raid?
<Jordan_U> alex88: I doubt that you have a real RAID card unless it's a high end server.
<Jordan_U> alex88: No USB flash drives?
<alex88> Jordan_U, is this fine to do that? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<alex88> cause i have to patch /drivers/ata/ahci.c b/drivers/ata/ahci.c is possible just to build the module?
 * penguin42 wonders where his swap partition went
<rxd> any new kernel for maverick which has lzma support on the kernel?
<Daekdroom> !maverick | rxd
<ubottu> rxd: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<Daekdroom> and the support for it is at #ubuntu , not here
<roland> hi, how to enable natty narwhal repositories?
<jussi>  roland, the basic thing here is, at this point, if you dont knw how to do it, then you probably sholdnt - is there a particular reason you want to?
<roland> I just wan't to testdrive newest features
<roland> i'm running it in virutal machine anyway, so if it brakes down, theres no harm done
<roland> breaks*
<Daekdroom> roland, if it's in a virtual machine, you're better off installing natty in the VM right away instead of updating to it
<ikonia> roland: what features do you want to test drive ?
<roland> Daekdroom: i'll just do that then
<roland> ikonia: whatever new and interesting there might be, dolphin should have some new things for instance
<ikonia> roland: if you want to test "new" stuff, I find it important to known what new stuff there actually is, and it's current state in the release cycle/build before blindly upgrading with no experience
<roland> ikonia: well, if you don't want me messing around with natty, then I just don't care what you think
<ikonia> I don't not "want" you messing around
<ikonia> roland: based on your comments though I won't be assisting you attempt to use natty, so I don't "care what you think"
<roland> ikonia: sry if I upset you anyway, it wasn't intentional
<BUGabundo> and gnome-panel-bonobo fixed my applets. YAY
<BUGabundo> no idea why it isn't being pulled
<BUGabundo> ubuntu-desktop is installed
<lamalex> anyone know if there is some known linker breakage in natty?
<mirak> hi
<crimsun> lamalex: as in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-November/031991.html ?
<lamalex> crimsun, would that affect compiling things manually with gcc?
<lamalex> wait duh sorry
<lamalex> crimsun, does this mostly cause run time failures, or could failed symbol lookup be a concequence
<crimsun> both
<lamalex> ok, I think I might be getting bitten by this
<lamalex> crimsun, I'm trying to link directly to glib and it's failing to look up symbols
<lamalex> like g_printf :P
<lamalex> Maybe the bigger question, is does compiz segfault for anyone else
<lamalex> the segfault comes from our distro patch for gsettings migration, and occurs in gio_file_new_for_path
<penguin42> anyone else seeing a loss of the UUID of their swap device after a natty upgrade? It almost looks like bug 295203 - but that's install time
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295203 in util-linux (Ubuntu) "Swap not mounting after install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295203
<yofel> penguin42: in fstab? why should that be changed by an upgrade?
<penguin42> yofel: I don't think it's fstab that's broken - blkid won't give me a uuid from the swap partition
<yofel> it does here: /dev/sda6: UUID="87a0c251-8faf-479c-a6c9-367373f75cfe" TYPE="swap"
<penguin42> yeh, you're right - that bug is it screwing the uuid in fstab, so is irrelevant
<penguin42> yofel: Nope, no output here
<penguin42> the fact that my fstab has a uuid for the swap file suggests it did have at some point
 * penguin42 isn't entirely sure where the uuid is supposed to come from
<yofel> not sure, but mkswap does print an UUID when you format a swap drive
 * penguin42 isn't entirely sure what to file this bug against
<penguin42> libuuid1?
<yofel> what happens if you run blkid with the drive as argument?
<penguin42> nothing
<penguin42> Just reported it as bug 682176
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 682176 in util-linux (Ubuntu) "[natty] swap not showing uuid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682176
<ChrisBuchholz> Hi guys. I am curious. How will natty work for people that wants to use gnome-shell instead of unity? Will it be seamless, or will it be "a mess"?
<penguin42> ChrisBuchholz: I don't honestly know, but if Gnome-shell is packaged it should be pretty easy
<penguin42> ChrisBuchholz: You can already run a whole different bunch of window managers, so one more won't be much different - I think it just comes down to if Gnome-shell is properly packaged which I suspect it will be
<ChrisBuchholz> penguin42: i see. So i guess i dont have to fear ubuntu - i have been using fedora, but only ubuntu (via the mactel ppas on launchpad) has proper support for my macbook pro, so i am considering switching to ubuntu, but i will be a gnome-shell user
<penguin42> ChrisBuchholz: There are a few things that Ubuntu changes that are harder to avoid; in particular some of the changes to do with the notification area - I'm not sure how that will work with gnome shell; however you won't be the only gnome shell user I'm sure
<ChrisBuchholz> penguin42: i see
<ChrisBuchholz> penguin42: thank you. I think i will go ask at #gnome-shell too
<BUGabundo> mew
<BUGabundo> so I got the new desktop version
<BUGabundo> managed to get into Classic (under for how long)
<BUGabundo> compiz is broken
<BUGabundo> so is jockey
<BUGabundo> just reported that last bug
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Do you have swap?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> no swap
<BUGabundo> on ssd
<penguin42> I meant did you have any setup and does it work; but I guess your answer means you didn't have any set up?
<BUGabundo> correct
 * penguin42 is just building blkid and friends to fgure out why mine doesn't
<yofel> penguin42: as reference using my swap: sudo strace blkid /dev/sda6 http://paste.ubuntu.com/537272/
<penguin42> yofel: I've got the current git built here I'm going to take a debugger to if it doesn't behave
<yofel> heh
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-28
<alex88> hi, how is possible to change kernel on the usb live created with "startup disk creator"?
<penguin42> alex88: I think but am not sure that it contains an iso image, but I'm not sure if the kernel comes off hte iso image itself or not
<alex88> the big file (2gb) that i think contains the fs of booted usb stick has a boot folder with the files.. but no grub inside
<alex88> i've installed the 2 debs of new kernel but nothing changes
<penguin42> alex88: In the top level directory what do you see?
<penguin42> alex88: Do you see a syslinux.cfg and a ubninit and ubnkern?
<alex88> normal things.. bin, boot, etc, lib
<penguin42> no, not in that big file - in the top directory of the usb stick itself
<alex88> oh..i have to reboot
<alex88> you have 5 secs?
<penguin42> yeh
<alex88> thank you..brb
<alex88> penguin42, ok..wait a sec
<penguin42> alex88: Do you see a top level directory called casper?
<alex88> sure
<penguin42> alex88: OK, so I think the way it's wired up is it uses syslinux with the config files in syslinux/txt.cfg (and a load of other config files) and that tells it to use /casper/vmlinuz and /casper/initrd.lz
<alex88> append noprompt cdrom-detect/try-usb=true persistent file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.lz quiet splash --
<alex88> the line of txt.cfg
<penguin42> yeh and the line before it
<alex88> kernel /casper/vmlinuz right
<penguin42> yeh
<alex88> so...i've installed the kernel inside the disk image of the usb
<alex88> now i should replace vmlinuz with new kernel one?
<penguin42> yes, and the initrd - but I suspect the installer ones are made in a special way, but I don't know
<alex88> initrd..where? outside image?
<penguin42> in the /casper/initrd.lz that that casper line says
<alex88> true..sorry..
<alex88> mmhh..initrd that i find in?
<penguin42> well when you isntalled the kernel it should have created a new initrd using update_initramfs
<penguin42> update-initramfs
<alex88> so it's inside atm
<alex88> well i'll install on the vm and take it from there
<penguin42> alex88: The thing is I don't think the boot loader knows how to poke inside the image, it's loading the kernel and initrd and leaving them to poke about in the image, but I bet it's not that easy
<alex88> i know..but i have no other ideas
<penguin42> alex88: I suspect there is special stuff in the installer initrd and I don't know the easiest way to recreate it
<alex88> cause if i directly install ubuntu to usb then i can't install again on hdd
<alex88_> sorry..disconnected
<alex88_> Casper is what allows the Live System to perform hardware autoconfiguration and run from a live environment. Installing the Casper package will update the kernel's initrd to perform these tasks. The kernel that is installed into the chroot will be copied out from the chroot and put into the disk image
<alex88_> going to reboot on usb..brb
<alex88[N95]> Penguin42: kernel panic..
<penguin42> alex88[N95]: Hehey! Is it just a can't mount rootfs one ?
<alex88[N95]> Now i try to instal on usb and install casper package
<alex88[N95]> Seems a can t load casper..
<alex88> penguin42: probably this guide can help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<alex88> what about installing ubiquity on the usb running system?
<alex88> http://ww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1143095 if this is true..probably it will work
<Jordan_U> alex88: You're still trying to install Ubuntu on the system that can't detect your disks without a kernel patch?
<alex88> Jordan_U: yes i am..is that so impossible?
<alex88> i've compiled kernel, i have debs..now i need to install kernel on a usb and then back to hdd
<Jordan_U> alex88: What have you tried and what are you currently trying to do?
<alex88> i've tried to replace the kernel of the usb stick created via the "startup disk creator"
<alex88> fail cause casper initrd is different..
<alex88> now i'm installing ubuntu directly to usb, then i'll change kernel on that (true installed ubuntu and not casper)
<alex88> then if it see hdd i'll install ubiquity package, install on hdd, chroot in hdd and install kernel.
<alex88> simplier way?
<Jordan_U> alex88: Do you have any data you need on the array currently?
<alex88> yup..windows install and lot of work. else i've tried in another way for sure
<penguin42> alex88: If I was doing this I'd get a spare hard drive, plug it into the other controller, install an ubuntu on there and try your new kernel out on it, rather than trying the new kernel for the 1st time in the installer
<alex88> i'll try the new kernel on the ubuntu installed on usb..
<alex88> slow but the same thing right?
<alex88> i mean..if it see the hdd it will see also the installer
<penguin42> yeh I think so
<alex88[N95]> Rebooting on usb
<alex88[N95]> I want usb3 drive...:)
<alex88[N95]> Booting with new kernel..
<alex88[N95]> It works!
<alex88[N95]> now need to install on hdd..:)
<penguin42> cool - can it see the disk
<alex88[N95]> Yes it does. Now i m installing ubiquity.
<penguin42> cool
<alex88[N95]> I m on phone now.. What should i mount --bind after chroot?
<penguin42>  /proc, /dev/ /dev/pts ?
<alex88[N95]> I ve read smwhere you need proc and dev right?
<alex88[N95]> Yup probably that ones..
<alex88[N95]> What is the destination kernel for natty?
<yofel> alex88[N95]: the UDS summery says 2.6.38
<alex88[N95]> Uh nice so if the patch will be committed soon i can use live cd instead of this huge work.. Ty
<alex88[N95]> *ty yofel
<yofel> np
<alex88[N95]> Hard to check on phone...:)
<alex88[N95]> Ok it s installing.. I ll have a shower.. Cya later
<alex88[N95]> Crash.. O.o
<alex88> penguin42: problem on install..this is syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/537308/
<alex88> oh..looking at source """Core copy process. This is the most important step of this         stage. It clones live filesystem into a local partition in the         selected hard disk."""
<alex88> so it search for /cdrom/casper/filesystem.size to get the filesystem size to copy into the hdd right?
<penguin42> hmm not sure what that is - I don't know the insides of casper etc
<alex88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537309/ look at line 298
<alex88> it's simple python.. probably the fs_size is required just to do the progress bar
<alex88> it's used just for progress bar.. so i'm going to set a fixed value :)
<penguin42> time for bed
<alex88> gnight man
<penguin42> alex88: If that's missing I'd be surprised if other stuff isn't missing as well
<alex88> naa :)
<penguin42> anyway, 2am and it's getting cold!
<alex88> 3am here :)
<alex88> can't go past install..fuck..
<IdleOne> !language | alex88
<ubottu> alex88: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<alex88> yeah sorry
<alex88> i'll wait to the patch is done on the main kernel line then when the natty daily build use that
<alex88> is there a way to check which module loads my hdd controller?
<asfdasfd> hey
<asfdasfd> i am in trouble in getting ubuntu 11.04
<asfdasfd> when i download it\ it stops
<asfdasfd> is there any problem in server
<asfdasfd> because i have problem in dowloading ubuntu 11.04
<bazhang> asfdasfd, downloading what exactly
<asfdasfd> ubuntu 11.04 dvd and cd amd64
<bazhang> asfdasfd, the alpha is not out yet
<asfdasfd> there is a download link ?
<bazhang> asfdasfd, where
<rww> asfdasfd: which page are you downloading from?
<asfdasfd> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<sagaci> asfdasfd: i assume you mean the daily builds of 11.04?
<asfdasfd> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<asfdasfd> yes
<asfdasfd> it is daily built anyhow
<asfdasfd> there cannot be other intension :D
<sagaci> asfdasfd: try using the command line utility wget to download the file if you're on a linux system
<asfdasfd> what can i do to get ubuntu 11.04
<SwedeMike> it stops how? are you sure it's not a problem on your side?
<sagaci> asfdasfd: try running wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-amd64.iso
<sagaci> or wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-i386.iso
<sagaci> for the 32bit version
<asfdasfd> i am sorry
<asfdasfd> is there any advice
<BUGabundo> ahh the sweet smell of breakage
<BUGabundo> compiz is seg faulting
<BUGabundo> tried a strace on it, locked my laptop
<BUGabundo> jokey is broken, nvidia blob is messing TTYs again (I miss my nouvea)
<coz_> good day al
<Pulsewidth> How can I download the source for the latest Natty kernel to Maverick?
<penguin42> Pulsewidth: You can manaually fetch the dsc,tar and diff from the repo
<jpds> Or use dget on the .dsc.
<penguin42> Pulsewidth: See ftp://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/ and there is a linux_2.6.37-7.18.dsc
<penguin42> jpds: Ooh didn't know dget
<Pulsewidth> penguin42, jpds: thanks
<alex88> penguin42, sorry for annoying you..i've builded the livecd as written in that guide..but on boot it does kernel panic: /init line 238 can't open /scripts/casper
<alex88> also kernel panic - nothingspecial syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<penguin42> alex88: Yeh I don't know anything about casper I'm afraid - it's almost certainly that the initrd you are building is missing bits of casper; I think the panic is just the init giving up
<alex88> yup..probably..
<alex88> trying another way...the last..
<alex88_> so much blue screen using ubuntu in vmware
<IdleOne> how do I get my window decorations/controls back?
<IdleOne> never mind
<IdleOne> metacity --replace seems to have fixed it
<IdleOne> but no controls when under compiz
<alkisg> Hi, is the current daily nutty CD installable? (as in, no major bugs in startup scripts / unity etc)?
<alkisg> *ubiquity etc
<IdleOne> alkisg: it's installable but it is definitely alpha
<IdleOne> pre-alpha
<alkisg> Thank you IdleOne, downloading...
<IdleOne> expect bugs
<alkisg> (no need for stability so early in the release :))
<IdleOne> lots of them
<alkisg> Sure, np
<Pici> Ant its 'natty' not 'nutty', although you maybe a bit nutty for trying to install it so early :P
<IdleOne> hehe
<alkisg> Hehe
 * IdleOne has been nutty for natty for over a month already
<alkisg> Sorry guys non-native speaker here, I understood that when I tried to google for "download nutty daily build" :D
<BUGabundo> IdleOne: don't be... its really bad
<alkisg> I want to manually mount /target and tell ubiquity to use that for installation and not try to search for any devices, is that possible?
<alkisg> (I'm trying to use an nbd mounted /target, but parted_devices just loops without ending)
<penguin42> alkisg: If I ever do an install on an odd device I use something like debootstrap to get a basic installation going
<alkisg> Ouch. I also wanted to see the installation process in natty... Hmmm let me try some workarounds...
<alex88> are there any problems with building kernel with -j for multithreaded compiling?
<penguin42> no, works great
<alex88> ok thank you..btw, i've abandoned the idea of making a custom live cd..
<alex88> i'll wait the natty daily will take the patched kernel
<alex88> i've tried also to insmod the compiled module from the newer kernel..no way..
<christian_lappy> he guys
<alex88> hi man
<christian_lappy> i just installed natty
<christian_lappy> but where is the app menu ?
<alkisg> penguin42: thanks, I resorted to using a vbox virtual disk + rsync'ing /target to /nbd after the installation
<christian_lappy> any ideas how i can start my apps beside the ones in the left bar and via alt+f2 ?
<alex88> natty already switched to unity?
<christian_lappy> sorry for the super dumb question :(
<alex88> christian_lappy: sorry but i'm not using natty atm
<christian_lappy> isnt this chat for natty ?
<alex88> yes it is..but i have no opportunity to use it atm
<christian_lappy> ah
<christian_lappy> i installed it beside my 10.10
<alex88> someone else will respond..but yes this is the right place
<christian_lappy> thanks !
<christian_lappy> a lot of crashy things, but thats expected ;-)
<alex88> that's sure for a pre-alpha :)
<christian_lappy> but only a few days until alpha :)
<alex88> but you have the breeze of the bleeding edge :)
<christian_lappy> yeah, im an early adoptor
<christian_lappy> everytime
<alex88> yeah, but it's always an alpha :)
<christian_lappy> lol, for the next few month for sure
<christian_lappy> anyway, its fr playing around..
<alex88> me too.. :) for example now i have to get lastest kernel devel version to see my hdd :)
<christian_lappy> hehe
<christian_lappy> last time i upgraded 10.04 to 10.01 alpha ...
<christian_lappy> and learned my lesson ;-)
<alex88> before changing pc i started with a fresh 10.04 alpha install :) then never formatted :)
<christian_lappy> hehe
<christian_lappy> thanks god the classic gnome interface is included also :)
<christian_lappy> mhhh..i really need a way to start my apps
<alex88> best for me :)
<christian_lappy> hehehe..panel->add menu :)
<christian_lappy> and ehre it is
<christian_lappy> mhhh.how to add apps to the big left panel ??
<alex88> drag&drop?
<christian_lappy> alex88: nope :(
<alex88> it's unity right?
<alex88> oh..and open app -> right click-> something like keep this on tab?
<alkisg> Ah. No "unity" by default on natty yet?
<BUGabundo> alkisg: yes
<BUGabundo> it is
<IdleOne> install the unity package and enable it in ccsm I believe
<BUGabundo> luckly I defaulted it to Classic Desktop
<IdleOne> same here
<BUGabundo> shame 3D and compiz are broken
<alkisg> I thought the default would be the unity desktop, I also got the classic desktop...
<BUGabundo> logout
<BUGabundo> and choose it
<alkisg> Ah, I see. OK, I will, just to try it - I still prefer the classic one... :)
<alkisg> Hmm I have "ubuntu desktop edition" as the default, and a "ubuntu classic desktop" as my other choice in gdm
<alkisg> Is "ubuntu desktop edition" the unity interface? It looks the same as the old UI I've been using so far... :)
<alkisg> (maybe some bug in gdm, I don't think it is)
<alkisg> Ah maybe compiz is needed for it to run, and there's no compiz in vbox. Trying in a real client...
<charlie-tca> alkisg, yes, default is unity with compiz now on the desktop. Classic should be gnome
<IdleOne> compiz being broken like BUGabundo pointed out makes it ugh
<IdleOne> or maybe it's just 3d
<penguin42> anyone running on intel graphics run glxgears and tell me if it gives a sane frame rate - it's claiming to be running tied to vblank but it's all over the place
<alkisg> penguin42: finally got unity working in 1 out of 3 PCs I've tried, glxgears gives 300 fps on that, with an intel card...
<yofel> penguin42: shows ~59 fps on my 945GME with kwin compositing turned off
<penguin42> yofel: So what's odd is it's giving like 23fps - but I don't think that's because it's not using acceleration - there is very little CPU load
<nperry> Odd, I swithced off my natty laptop a couple of days ago and looks like a safe-upgrade was stuck
<nperry> So running dpkg --configure -a however for the last 40mins its been stuck on Setting up xulrunner-1.9.2 (1.9.2.13+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2) ...
<nperry> Any one else had this problem?
<yofel> nperry: does running 'xulrunner-1.9.2 --gre-version' hang too?
<charlie-tca> so, I got this new video card, and now I got unity on the desktop. Isn't there a way to add things to that bar on the side?
<yofel> nperry: that's bug 663294 I think, set GRE_VERSION to "1.9.2.13" in /var/lib/dpkg/info/xulrunner-1.9.2.postinst and run dpkg --configure -a
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 663294 in gcc-4.5 (Ubuntu) "Firefox built with gcc-4.5 is a non-starter on i386 with -pie" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663294
<yofel> charlie-tca: just repeating what someone else suggested, run app and see if there's a 'stick' option in the right click menu? (like in win7)
<charlie-tca> Can't run the app until I find in ???
<charlie-tca> there are no menus anymore with apps in them
<yofel> oh er, I think someone managed to add a menu before, or use alt+f2?
<charlie-tca> I mean, Alt+F2, gnome-terminal gets me a terminal.
<charlie-tca> but this just seems wrong
<charlie-tca> What good is a GUI with nothing in it
<yofel> I haven't ever tried unity myself yet, didn't run in kvm
<charlie-tca> It is not fun! you get a launcher for firefox, empathy, tomboy, and workspace switching. Then you get to try and find the rest of the things you might want to use
<nperry> yofel: /var/lib/dpkg/info/xulrunner-1.9.2.postinst: 5: /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9.2.13: not found
<charlie-tca> don't think I like this at all.
<yofel> nperry: huh? I meant change line 5 to GRE_VERSION="1.9.2.13"
<yofel> XUL_VERSION is 1.9.2
<nperry> Forgive me still hung over from last night
<yofel> heh
<nperry> Thanks for that, now looks like software-center is hanging
<penguin42> ooh right, turned desktop effects on and I have unity
<nperry> anyway to delete/add lauchers in unity?
<nperry> I remeber seeing something on the forums but can't find it
<BUGabundo> anyone with tips on how to fix the prefered apps?
<BUGabundo> I want my browser to be chromium
<BUGabundo> since FF is broken
<nperry> BUGabundo: I've set chromium as default, seems to open links in it now
<nperry> hang on, after a reboot it doesn't now
<BUGabundo> lol
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-21
<lan3y> FernandoMiguel, is the bug with ia32-libs?
<FernandoMiguel> something like that
<lan3y> think ive just walked in to it, lots of messy 32 and 64 packages :/
<FernandoMiguel> yep
<FernandoMiguel> multi arch
<FernandoMiguel> what's yours ?
<lan3y> trying to satisfy skype
<FernandoMiguel> yep
<FernandoMiguel> you are screwed
<FernandoMiguel> try gdebi to install it
<lan3y> screwed as in 'don't you dare reboot' ?
<FernandoMiguel> it will try to pick up the best packages
<FernandoMiguel> but if it depends on ia32-libs its' no go
<FernandoMiguel> better purge that package now, so you can still get updates
<lan3y> http://pastebin.com/p2EtPa0L
<lan3y> backup and reinstall?
<FernandoMiguel> that's all from skype?
<lan3y> yup all 300mb odd deps
<FernandoMiguel> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FernandoMiguel>  libsdl1.2debian:i386
<FernandoMiguel>  libsdl-image1.2:i386
<FernandoMiguel>  libsdl-net1.2:i386
<FernandoMiguel>  libsdl-ttf2.0-0:i386
<FernandoMiguel>  libsmpeg0:i386
<FernandoMiguel> that's all that broke for you
<lan3y> i gotta get some sleep, happens at the worse time, shall i not shutdown this machine?
<FernandoMiguel> it's safe
<FernandoMiguel> don't worry
<FernandoMiguel> but if you are running devel
<FernandoMiguel> you should have no probls with surviving that :)
<lan3y> i have some experience with devel
<FernandoMiguel> bbl.... rebooting to a kernel that supports vbox :\
<lan3y> haha ok, ive made it all failsafe here
<lan3y> bleughh things are broken, win95 theme >_<
<lan3y> silly multiarch
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<lan3y> what theme files do i need to bring the ubuntu themes back? im stuck in the gray theme
<lan3y> theres only highcontrast in the menu on appearance
<zniavre> light-theme ?
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<FernandoMiguel> good nite
<soee> any idea when do we see Firefox 8 in ubuntu repos?
<Ian_Corne>   Installed: 9.0~b2+build1-0ubuntu1
<Ian_Corne> soee: you're talking about ubuntu 11.10?
<Ian_Corne> #ubuntu please, and you should add the mozilla stable ppa
<soee> Ian_Corne, ok thank you
<FernandoMiguel> Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
<FernandoMiguel> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-1-generic
<FernandoMiguel> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168f-2.fw for module r8169
<FernandoMiguel> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168f-1.fw for module r8169
<FernandoMiguel> that doesn't look good
<Ian_Corne> :D
<Ian_Corne> only W:
<FernandoMiguel> don't you :D me , mister Ian_Corne
<Ian_Corne> I just :D you, watchagonnado
<penguin42> hmm PP still has one of the fun bugs I'm suffering with on a few machines; adisappearing mouse pointer
<FernandoMiguel> mine seems not to suspend :(
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: I tried debugging this on my dads Natty box (heck or was it maverick?) and got lost in the X server
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-22
<penguin42> anyone seen odd networking issues with +1 ? I saw the following in my NAT box log: [231079.326857] martian source 91.189.94.25 from 192.168.122.77, on dev eth2
<penguin42> now, 192.168.122.77 is the IP of my PP vm, 91.189.94.25 is an IP of a canonical box
<penguin42> doesn't seem to be doing any more of them, but it's an odd one
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi p42
<BluesKaj> wow, updated upgraded my other pc last night and I din't notice that it was gonna remove most of the desktop etc , had to reinstall X and the kubuntu-desktop
<FernandoMiguel> I'm sad
<FernandoMiguel> even kernel 3.2 aint any good with my battery
<FernandoMiguel> it lasts 3h :\ on windows it estimates 9h
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Have you tried passing the flags for PCIe power saving?
<FernandoMiguel> what's the best way to debug suspend not working ? both system wide and pm-suspend just wake up
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: no
<FernandoMiguel> let me install power top
<FernandoMiguel> forgot to do it before
<FernandoMiguel> you guys have no idea the effort im doing to keep running Unity
<FernandoMiguel> this UI is so clutherd
<FernandoMiguel> wastes too much space in my POV
<FernandoMiguel> weird for a DE that is supposed to be minimalistic
<bjsnider> they're all moving in that direction
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: It's interesting, in some ways I find Unity good for screen space; I mean it saves the menu bar on every window, and the scrollbars take very little space, and when the side bar gets out of the way it doesn't take any space
<ior3k> FernandoMiguel: why do you say it's cluttered?
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: I agree but for me is other things
<FernandoMiguel> ior3k: hard to describe.. mainly the thing that has been making me move from gnome2/fallback
<bjsnider> unity, gnome-shell, ios, windows 8+ are all moving in the same direction
<FernandoMiguel> the way windows are organized
<FernandoMiguel> I never know what I have open, or easy way to jump to which one
<ior3k> FernandoMiguel: here are a few tips... they'd be more useful if compiz wasn't in such a buggy state, but anyway:
<FernandoMiguel> don't know if I have a new email, or if someone spoke to me in pidgin, or even how many browser windows are open
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Because you can't see a window list?
<ior3k> #1 enable the dim inactive plugin
<FernandoMiguel> I've learn to rely on deskbar notification
<FernandoMiguel> and now, they are gone
<FernandoMiguel> ior3k: I love compiz... have since I got a nvidia GPU powered laptop lol... when I had my 1st laptop with just an intel I used to think compiz was only eye candy
<ior3k> #2 go to window decoration plugins, where it says "Decoration Windows", clear that
<ior3k> FernandoMiguel: I love it too
<FernandoMiguel> now I've learn to use compiz to improve my usability and access to content
<ior3k> the problem is that it has a few bugs pending fixing right now
<FernandoMiguel> ok, applying those changes... I'll probably kill compiz with it
<ior3k> #3 enable the grid plugin
<FernandoMiguel> I'm used to it... already have handy alias for restring it
<ior3k> that allows you to easily tile windows
<ior3k> haha
<FernandoMiguel> grid??? really?
<FernandoMiguel> expose MUCH better
<FernandoMiguel> super w
<ior3k> I like my windows side by side :)
<bjsnider> i thought the messaging menu was supposed to notify you if you have new mail or someone pinged you in pidgin etc.
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: you supposed correctly .... it doesn't. at least not to me
<FernandoMiguel> gwibber floods it... so its useless
<ior3k> bjsnider: FernandoMiguel: keep in mind that, if you're using pidgin, you need to configure it properly for it to use messaging menu notifications
<bjsnider> well, gnome-shell's notification system lets me know if any of that stuff happens
<FernandoMiguel> a blueish icon says nothing to me... my eyes ignore it... why do you think google made theirs RED ?
<FernandoMiguel> ior3k: what's "properly"?
<ior3k> FernandoMiguel: you need to enable the libnotify plugin
<ior3k> there are also other things you can do, there's a plugin that allows you to configure urgency, etc
<FernandoMiguel> where? I'm lost
<ior3k> focus pidgin buddy list -> tools -> plugins -> enable libnotify popups and configure it
<ior3k> the plugin name is "libnotify popups" in case I wasn't clear enough :)
<FernandoMiguel> and we are back... compiz made BOOM
<ior3k> yeah, for such a critical piece of infrastructure it really is very buggy
<ior3k> I still love it though
<FernandoMiguel> I've had libnotify ON for years... since we got the new bubbles
<FernandoMiguel> :D
<ior3k> ah, well
<bjsnider> FernandoMiguel, is your wifi chip broadcom?
<FernandoMiguel> no idea
<FernandoMiguel> have to check
<FernandoMiguel> 09:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1030 (rev 34)
<photon> So, what if I don't want to use Unity on 12.04? Can I switch to the "classic" Gnome or Gnome 3.0 interface and if so, is it equally well supported as Unity then?
<FernandoMiguel>  Usage     Device name
<FernandoMiguel>               7,1%        CPU use
<FernandoMiguel>             100,0%        Audio codec hwC0D0: Conexant (pulseaudio )
<FernandoMiguel>             100,0%        Audio codec hwC0D3: Intel
<FernandoMiguel>              47,8%        Display backlight
<FernandoMiguel>              46,7%        Display backlight
<FernandoMiguel> the audio system is using ALL my CPU??? WTH
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: I've seen that if it's continually crashing
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Any audio related dmesg ?
<FernandoMiguel> [10906.418984] scsi: killing requests for dead queue
<FernandoMiguel> WOW
<FernandoMiguel> $ pastebinit /var/log/dmesg
<FernandoMiguel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<FernandoMiguel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/746131/
<FernandoMiguel> kernel is crashing
<FernandoMiguel> a LOT
<FernandoMiguel> need to debug this further
<penguin42> where?
<penguin42> that log just moans about smbd
<FernandoMiguel> [ 6994.124740] Pid: 0, comm: swapper Tainted: G         C O 3.2.0-1-generic #1-Ubuntu Dell Inc. Vostro V131/0P0TH6
<FernandoMiguel> [ 6994.124745] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8136822d>]  [<ffffffff8136822d>] intel_idle+0xed/0x150
<FernandoMiguel> [ 6994.124753] RSP: 0018:ffffffff81c01e18  EFLAGS: 00000202
<penguin42> can you pastebin the whole lot?
<FernandoMiguel> I think I did....
<FernandoMiguel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/746131/
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: No, no oops in there
<lan3y> loads of updates today
<photon> So, what if I don't want to use Unity on 12.04? Can I switch to the "classic" Gnome or Gnome 3.0 interface w/o Unity and if so, is it equally well supported as Unity then?
<FernandoMiguel> photon: AFAIVBT fallback/classic will be dropped in the next few weeks
<photon> FernandoMiguel: So one is forced to use Unity?
<lan3y> photon, yes
<photon> well, then goodbye Ubuntu.
<photon> thanks guys.
<lan3y> well you've had time to get use to it though, i think it's quite nice
<photon> And I had taken that time, and didn't like it. At all.
<penguin42> photon: kubuntu, or xubuntu (xfce) still works more like old school
<FernandoMiguel> photon: I changed to it last night
<FernandoMiguel> giving it a try
<FernandoMiguel> still not convinced
<FernandoMiguel> but I admit there are some good things
<alex_mayorga> does anyone here can pick up bug 893328?
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 893328 could not be found
<micahg> alex_mayorga: BTW, cross-posting in multiple channels is usually not a good thing, also this channel is specifically for the development release
<penguin42> Anyone know what to do with bug 658521 ? It was fixed post Natty Alpha-1 but someone is saying in #57 that it regressed on Oneiric - is that an open a new one or somehow open it for Oneiric, I guess the important one is making sure it works in PP
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 658521 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Marvell 9128 PCIe SATA] In Live session or installation HD not recognized" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658521
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<FernandoMiguel> what do I need to do, to get virtualbox to work?
<FernandoMiguel> tried 3 diff kernels and all are busted
<FernandoMiguel> so, Google Talk Plugin is broken in Ubuntu 12.04... stupid ia32-libs migration to multi arch.
<FernandoMiguel> i setup a VB VM to use ubuntu 11.10, and guess what? kernel 3.2 doesnt support it
<FernandoMiguel> FML
<FernandoMiguel> I guess I should just go with KVM
<LjL> is Precise in a functioning state right now?
<FernandoMiguel> HAHAHAH
<LjL> no?
<FernandoMiguel> VB is broken, suspend is broken, multiarch/ia32libs is broken......
<LjL> what is VB?
<FernandoMiguel> other than that, it works
<FernandoMiguel> Virtual Box
<LjL> oh, well, i guess i only care about suspend
<FernandoMiguel> yeah
<LjL> and i could live without that if wireless had a chance of working a little better than it does in Oneiric :\
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-23
<FernandoMiguel> morning
<FernandoMiguel> Unity noob question
<FernandoMiguel> how do I MOVE an app window to another desktop ?
<FernandoMiguel> I can't right click anywhere
<FernandoMiguel> and ctrl+alt+side keys just jumps back
<ior3k> FernandoMiguel: I think you can configure keys to do that at CCSM -> Desktop Wall -> Bindings -> Move with window within wall
<ior3k> however
<ior3k> that only allows you to move windows relative to your current position
<FernandoMiguel> looking
<ior3k> the way I usually do it is by using the workspace switcher on the launcher
<FernandoMiguel>  don't have that pluging even enable
<ior3k> click that, and drag the window to the desktop you want
<FernandoMiguel> ior3k: try maxing up an app
<ior3k> really? I think unity enables that
<FernandoMiguel> and have something to drag
<FernandoMiguel> well, if unmaximized it , I can
<FernandoMiguel> but don't see how to do it with maximized
<ior3k> FernandoMiguel: you can drag an app even if it's maximized
<FernandoMiguel> fileing a bug
<ior3k> click the workspace switcher, then click drag the window
<FernandoMiguel> sure, but im not talking about dragging
<FernandoMiguel> I'm talking about sending to another desktop
<ior3k> right, that's what I meant
<ior3k> when you click the workspace switcher, it shows all desktops, right?
<FernandoMiguel> you do know I hate using mouse, right?
<ior3k> hehe
<ior3k> ok, I do it infrequently enough that it doesn't bother me, but I think there's a more involved solution
<ior3k> (that I know of)
<FernandoMiguel> bug I will
<ior3k> which is to basically disable the desktop wall and enable the cube
<FernandoMiguel> yah I have ecube
<ior3k> ah, nice
<ior3k> then you only need the "Rotate Cube" plugin
<FernandoMiguel> doh
<FernandoMiguel> dude I'm not making my self clear :(
<FernandoMiguel> lets try again
<FernandoMiguel> open firefox, maximize it
<FernandoMiguel> NOW send it to the desktop on the right
<FernandoMiguel> HOW?
<FernandoMiguel> I used to ctrl+alt+right key
<FernandoMiguel> or mouse right click the app bar and Send to Desktop Right
<ior3k> the binding I see is <Shift><Control><Alt><Right>
<ior3k> does that work for you?
<FernandoMiguel> no
<FernandoMiguel> it jumps back to the original one
<FernandoMiguel> after I let go
<ior3k> FernandoMiguel: can you check "Rotate Cube" -> Bindings ?
<ior3k> ah
<FernandoMiguel> try it
<FernandoMiguel> I'm not saying its not there. I'm saying its not working
<FernandoMiguel> hence, me file bug, tarzan
<FernandoMiguel> unity or compiz?
<ior3k> well, to be honest it worked for me
<ior3k> but I used the grid binding to maximize the window
<ior3k> so let me try the "official" way :)
<ior3k> yup, worked
<ior3k> so I guess that's a "rotate cube" bug
<FernandoMiguel> buh
<FernandoMiguel> that means it's not gonna be fixed
<FernandoMiguel> I won't file bugs on compiz
<FernandoMiguel> they just expire
<FernandoMiguel> where's amarath when I need him?
<FernandoMiguel> thanks for pitching in ior3k
<ior3k> FernandoMiguel: np, sorry for having misread your problem
<FernandoMiguel> no , it's me, not you . I can never make my self clear... and not always running ideal conditions
<gogo_> hi...I read embedded video support has been added to USC...How can i watch video, I cant find an application with video
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<coz_> BluesKaj,  hey guy :)
<BluesKaj> hi coz_
<BluesKaj> coz_, testing 12.04 ?
<coz_> BluesKaj,   no.. I decided to move back to Natty.. but I did test it briefly with kde
<coz_> BluesKaj,  I have been disapointed with gnome's direction,, so kde is probably going to be my default from now on,, which of course means I have to relearn it :)
<coz_> be back later
<BluesKaj> coz_, yeah, I'm on Kubuntu 12.04, and so far so good
<lgp171188> Hi, when I go to Software sources and try to enable 'Source code' repository, there is a prompt for root password and not the sudo password. Giving sudo password doesn't work. This could be a bug. Against which package to report this?
<lgp171188> This is on a fresh install of Precise
<lgp171188> Hi, I used ubuntu-bug tool to report a defect in Precise. After it sent the bug report to developers, it tried to open the browser, but failed with this error - "/usr/bin/xdg-open: 364: /usr/bin/xdg-open: gnome-open: not found". How to report my original bug and this bug?
<saimanoj> Is the new patch of the Linux Kernel regarding ASPM problem is being added to precise?
<saimanoj> hello everyone?
<BluesKaj> ASPM problem?
<saimanoj> yeah
<saimanoj> power management is very poor till the latest patch in Linux Kernel
<saimanoj> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_aspm_solution&num=1
<saimanoj> please read this.
<saimanoj> There are also bugs reported about power draining of laptops running on ubuntu 11.04 and 11.10.
<Ian_Corne> it is known
<saimanoj> The root of the problem is identified and solved by the provided patch to Linux Kernel
<saimanoj> Is it coming with precise
<Ian_Corne> nice
<saimanoj> As the solution is released, is the patch added to the precise pangolin LTS?
<saimanoj> Can some one please clarify me?
<Pici> okay then.
<Ian_Corne> quite pushy :p
<bjsnider> that patch is coming
<bjsnider> what kernel are you all using?
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, uname -a here shows 3.1.0-2-generic
<BluesKaj> but iI haven't rebooted since the last update which seems to have installed anew kernel 3.2 something
<BluesKaj> ok , now that I'vce rebooted the new kernel is in use: 3.2.0-1-generic
<bjsnider> i think the patch is in that kernel
<BluesKaj> probly makes no diff here, not on a laptop
<Ian_Corne> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/libqt4-xmlpatterns_4%3a4.7.4-1ubuntu3_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/libqt4-network_4%3a4.7.4-1ubuntu3_amd64.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/libqtgui4_4%3a4.7.4-1ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<Ian_Corne> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Ian_Corne> warning
<Ian_Corne>  './usr/share/doc/libqt4-network/LGPL_EXCEPTION.txt' is different from the same file on the system
<Ian_Corne> what does this even mean :p
<genii-around> Ian_Corne: you can still install it by: sudo dpkg -i --exclude-path=/usr/share/doc/*  /var/cache/apt/archives/libqt4-xmlpatterns_4%3a4.7.4-1ubuntu3_i386.deb       and so on for the qt files it's saying that for
<Ian_Corne> thanks
<Ian_Corne> dpkg: error: unknown option --exclude-path=/usr/share/doc/*
<Ian_Corne> or :p
<Ian_Corne> it's --path-exclude :)
<Ian_Corne> it's not that easy
<Ian_Corne> just removed stuff in that folder :p
<Ian_Corne> working now
<FernandoMiguel> stupid question: assuming I have enough RAM can I paravirt two OSs and give 4GBs RAM to each to run side by side on the hiperviser?
<penguin42> yes
<penguin42> even if you don't have enough
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: I'm going crazy... kernel 3.1 uses too much battery. 3.2 not only uses lot of bat, also heats too much
<FernandoMiguel> I'm moments from installing windows again..... and either VB Ubuntu or para Virt it
<penguin42> shrug - well you can either debug it or that's what you'll have to do
<FernandoMiguel> it's stupid sandybridge
<FernandoMiguel> it's tooo new
<penguin42> you could build and bisect to see where the heating comes in, if something older than 3.1 doesn't eat your battery you could also bisect
<FernandoMiguel> humm
<penguin42> sorry, no magic bullet
<bjsnider> this is just a bad time, but eventualy snb should be great on pp
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: The other trick is to find the guys doing the dev on it and follow their patches
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: bjsnider where would that be?
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: I'd have a dig about lkml to see who is contributing stuff
<FernandoMiguel> il wait
<FernandoMiguel> cause if this keeps up, I'll just forget linux for another cycle
<bjsnider> this is a realy bad time in pp i think
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: other than the DE, this power usage is my only serious problem
<bjsnider> i thought it was fixed in 3.2
<robin0800> bjsnider: bound to be I think a week away from alpha1
<bjsnider> did you ax the kernel team about the power patch?
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: penguin42: powertop http://paste.ubuntu.com/747590/
<FernandoMiguel> 20% of the CPU is in TurboBoost
<FernandoMiguel> the rest is at 800MHz
<FernandoMiguel> is there a way I can limit the CPU max speed?
<FernandoMiguel> what's PowerTop _tunables_ for ?
<FernandoMiguel> oh great... just killed USB... and god know what else
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Be careful - not everything powertop advises actually leaves stuff working!
<FernandoMiguel> yeah
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: You sohuld be able to set the power governor so that on battery it doesn't use turbomode
<Ian_Corne> FernandoMiguel: if you limit your cpu to 800mhz
<Ian_Corne> you hinder it's race to idle too
<Ian_Corne> be mindful
<penguin42> I thought there were blunter ways of doing that
<Ian_Corne> /usr/bin/perl: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/perl5/auto/UUID/UUID.so: undefined symbol: Perl_xs_apiversion_bootcheck
<Ian_Corne> ok? :p
<Ian_Corne> that's on updating
<Ian_Corne> seems like it didn't remove a package it needed
<Ian_Corne> to remove
<penguin42> There used to be a CPU thing for GNOME where you could select something like 'performance' 'battery life' 'normal' - can't remember what exactly it tweeked
<Ian_Corne> you could also set the scaling
<penguin42> ah found it
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq  then pick one of those and echo it into /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Also need to do it for all your cpus not just cpu0
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: that was gnome-applets
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Yeh
<FernandoMiguel> it's usually bad for the user to be controlling the scheduler
<FernandoMiguel> we do bad work
<Ian_Corne> I used to set my eee to max always
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: It's only tweeking the big knob on the scheduler to tell it what you want it to do
<FernandoMiguel> Ian_Corne: you are dumb
<Ian_Corne> why?
<FernandoMiguel> ondemand is better
<Ian_Corne> It improved battery life
<FernandoMiguel> if there are no kernel bugs, ofc
<FernandoMiguel> LOLOL
<Ian_Corne> it did.
<FernandoMiguel> how can it ?
<Ian_Corne> race to idle!
<Ian_Corne> ondemand is not instant scaling, so you're doing stuff at 800mhz sometiles
<Ian_Corne> i found that if I kept it at 1.6ghz, the system ran smoother and I had 20 mintes extra battery life (on 5h)
<FernandoMiguel> ok
<FernandoMiguel> ill try that on mine
<FernandoMiguel> have nothing to lose
<FernandoMiguel> I think it raging  from 800 to Turboboos (at 2.9GHz)
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Still, going to turbo is not a bad thing - I mean I wouldn't advise it on battery but in general that's what it's there for is to get speed
<FernandoMiguel> I don't want speed
<FernandoMiguel> 2x800 is more than enough
 * penguin42 offers to swap FernandoMiguel's laptop for his Atom
<FernandoMiguel> LOLOLOL
<FernandoMiguel> why do you think I got a 2nd gen i5 ?
<FernandoMiguel> :D
<Ian_Corne> FernandoMiguel: there's probably a big difference between my eee and your i5, mine doesn't have superturbohypermegaboost :p
<FernandoMiguel> hehe
<FernandoMiguel> my 1 week traded up sony vaio i3 neither
<Ian_Corne> bleh vaio
<FernandoMiguel> and it felt faster than this i5
<Ian_Corne> I had an i5 (1e gen)
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: DOes it have UltraUberZippo mode?
<FernandoMiguel> I added another 4GBs to this dell and now its better
<Ian_Corne> stupid prop. touchpad
<Ian_Corne> penguin42: yes!
<Ian_Corne> :p
<FernandoMiguel> I think the dual channel really makes a diff
<Ian_Corne> I've got a lenovo thinkpad from work
<Ian_Corne> i5
<Ian_Corne> no idea if it's first or second gen tho
<Ian_Corne> it feels very smooth
<FernandoMiguel> does it have usb3?
<FernandoMiguel> easy to tell :)
<Ian_Corne> dunno
<Ian_Corne> it's not near
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-24
<photon> #kubuntu+1 redirects here, that's why I ask here:  will Kubuntu 12.04 LTS desktop version also be supported for 5 years just as Ubuntu 12.04?
<psusi> photon, yes
<photon> psusi: Darkwing in #kubuntu is saying they haven't decided yet.
 * penguin42 hopes it will
<penguin42> but long term support is not easy
<photon> penguin42: why do you hope it will? also planning on switching away from Unity?
<penguin42> photon: Already have on my main machine
<photon> Watcha using?
<penguin42> KDE
<psusi> photon, well kubuntu IS ubuntu so... maybe what they haven't decided on is supporting the desktop, i.e. the kde packages, for the full 5 instead of 3 years?
<photon> maybe, psusi
<photon> I tried Kubuntu about 2 years ago but it was buggy as hell for me.
<psusi> photon, of course, imho, it doesn't matter much either way since the long term "support" is only security fixes
<photon> that's all I'm looking for.
<psusi> any desktop user should be upgrading as soon as the next lts comes out anyhow or they are still stuck with 2+ year old applications
<psusi> LTS is really for server admins who don't want to break what's working and usually don't care about getting new features
<penguin42> psusi: No!
<psusi> rather then 5 year part anyhow
<penguin42> psusi: Some of use LTS on work laptops
<photon> as long as they work and are patched for security holes, it doesn't bother me. I have wasted so much time re-configuring and bug-hunting whenever I upgraded that I'd be glad to stay with 5 year old software if it means it's secure and WORKS. :)
<photon> it's sort of like people using Win XP, even though it's quite old.
<psusi> not really... because they may still be running xp, but they have upgraded all of the applications they care about
<penguin42> psusi: I run (besides other stuff) a bunch of apps that I need to run for work, and I can't be bothered fighting to see if thyey can be made to work on latest; at home I run latest
<psusi> penguin42, that makes sense to me for using LTS instead of the 6 month releases... but you can't be bothered to ugprade to the next LTS every 2 years?
<penguin42> psusi: Oh yeh, I'm fine with that
<psusi> I mean, a lot changes in 2 years...  sticking with say, 6 releases behind of firefox is kinda.... ick
<penguin42> yeh, I just get good old 3.whatever with whatever security fixes they gave it recently
<photon> penguin42: from your experience, how's Kubuntu? are you happy with it?
<penguin42> photon: Yep
<penguin42> photon: I'm still running the Oneiric Kubuntu on that machine; heavy web browsing, dev, playing music; sometimes gets a little confused with PA, but hey that's PA
<bjsnider> lts releases are also for people who want to wait until stuff like unity is more mature before switching
<bjsnider> non-lts releases aren't always stable
<micahg> psusi: precise will stay on rapid release for Firefox
<psusi> micahg, you mean abandon SRU philosophy?
<photon> penguin42: cool. in what way confused with PA? Does it crash? .. and have you ever tried Xubuntu?
<micahg> psusi: Firefox has a microrelease exception
<micahg> psusi: with a 6 week release and support cadence, we don't have another option
<psusi> micahg, interesting... that is the only exception?
<micahg> psusi: no, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates/MicroReleaseExceptions
 * psusi still does't understand why mozilla decided to push a release every 6 weeks...
<penguin42> psusi: Probably because they have to do the security updates anyway
<bjsnider> it's a violation of the rule of major release numbers
<bjsnider> they're doing patch releases and changing the major number
<psusi> penguin42, yea, but the whole reason you do security updates is to avoid causing breakage by merging all of the new features too
<penguin42> indeed
<psusi> bjsnider, yea, that is what it seems like to me too
<micahg> psusi: http://blog.johnath.com/2011/07/18/every-six-weeks/
<bjsnider> i don't know if that's an "official" rule or not, but they shouldn't be changing the major number without adding major new features or changes
<psusi> an uppdate every 6 weeks is one thing... but bumping the major number every time?  wtf?
<psusi> micahg, the cadence makes sense to me... bumping the major rev each time does not
<psusi> I mean we've gone from version 4 to version 8... in a year or two we'll be at what?  27?
<micahg> we're at chromium 15 already
<psusi> that's nuts
<bjsnider> yes but everything google codes is marked beta so they've got an excuse
<bjsnider> i'm using chromium 17
<dr3mro> hello guys.. will ubuntu 11.04 feature full migration to dconf ?
<dr3mro> gtk3 ?
<dr3mro> hello guys.. will ubuntu 12.04 feature full migration to dconf ? gtk3 ?
<FernandoMiguel> how can there be no updates in the last 12h ?
<FernandoMiguel> are the build servers down?
<geser> I just did an upgrade and there where updated packages
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<sagaci> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi sagaci
<genii-around> Nice, the previously weird edges and scrollbars of gtk apps under kubuntu is fixed after this last update.
<BluesKaj> genii-around, I'm finding 12.04 has fixed quite a few issue I had with kde windows "look" and fonts etc
<BluesKaj> fewer plasma crashes
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Up to yesterday they were looking like this for me:  http://imagebin.org/185443
<BluesKaj> right , i use a very simple theme for both desktop and windows appearance due to themes inablilty to play nice on plasma without crashing
<BluesKaj> genii-around, ^
<genii-around> Right now I'm using "Glassified" , all seems well
<BluesKaj> my desktop effects settings might affect plasma's stability too
<BluesKaj> i'm using the gt7600 you sent me, on this pc , an entry level dual core amd64 cpu
<BluesKaj> the 7600gt works very well for this TV , dvi to hdmi ,  genii-around
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Here's a shot of my current desktop with some things open for illustrative purposes
<genii-around> http://imagebin.org/185447
<BluesKaj> looks cool and clean genii-around :)
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I'm pretty happy with it for now. You can tell they've done quite a lot of work improving the network widget. I have it open to show that if you set the interface in /etc/network/interfaces it won't show thoroughput
<BluesKaj> genii-around was going upload to imagebin but due to the size of the desktop image , it's a no-go ..using our plasma tv as a monitor
<BluesKaj> genii-around, resized the image ...it might still be a bit large http://imagebin.org/185453
<BluesKaj> genii-around, this one has /home/user dolphin http://imagebin.org/185455
<BluesKaj> simple look for stability ...I haven't tried any themes with alot of contrasts , they seem cause plasma crashes on my setup
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Nice
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
 * alex_mayorga wonders how many laptops are seriously malfunctioning on Pangolin
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: In which particular way (haven't tried it)
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-25
<cjwatson> Ian_Corne: perl UUID> that doesn't stop the upgrade, right?  it's known and harmless
<cjwatson> Ian_Corne: doc-base ends up running in between the upgrade of perl-base and libuuid-perl, but it's been fixed to fall back and cope
<MechanisM> hello ppl where to download testing iso for 12.04?
<bazhang> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<bazhang> whoops
<sagaci> that's correct
<bazhang> sagaci, yeah, but he quit :)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<FernandoMiguel> g'afternoon
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<xsinick> hello all
<xsinick> can I talk about  the new ubuntu desktop here?
<xsinick> how  many of you actually use  the new unity desktop
<xsinick> if so do you still need  10.10 as a power user
<bazhang> xsinick, this is for 12.04
<bjsnider> if you want to start a flame war over unity, this isn't the place
<xsinick> I see
<bazhang> xsinick, just chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<xsinick> ok thanks guys
<bazhang> np
<xsinick> I must say  unity is getting better
<xsinick> slow but sure
<xsinick> :)
<xsinick> I totally se why gnome was droped
<xsinick> have  a good day to all
<FernandoMiguel> inception: win7 on a VB with raw disk access running ubuntu 11.10,  all hosted on Ubuntu 12.04
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-26
<cjwatson> FernandoMiguel: I see you that and raise you an Ubuntu precise powerpc installation image running in qemu in an Ubuntu 11.10 chroot hosted on Ubuntu precise
<FernandoMiguel> ahahaha
<FernandoMiguel> haven't used qemu in many many cycles
<FernandoMiguel> used to test images with that
<cjwatson> (precise's qemu couldn't do it, but oneiric's was fine)
<FernandoMiguel> now I just boot them off grub2
<cjwatson> having to reboot to test things would be a horrible waste of my time given that I'm normally trying to debug something and need to be able to get at my normal development state
<penguin42> cjwatson: Hmm, regression in precises qemu?
<FernandoMiguel> gonna try to use a win7/8 in a VB with raw access to install windows on disk lol
<cjwatson> penguin42: yeah, though I think only for powerpc targets
<FernandoMiguel> and then virtualize this native ubuntu
<cjwatson> I'll report it at some point when I can summon the energy to care enough
<cjwatson> x86 targets seem fine (at least in kvm)
<rrva> after upgrade to xorg-edgers-ppa touchpad sensitivity (ALPS touchpad) is waaay different than before. Anyone know what has happended? Have defaults changed?
<FernandoMiguel> cool
<FernandoMiguel> bug #893842 is fixed! finally
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 893842 in policykit-1 (Ubuntu Precise) "Move "admin" group to "sudo"" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/893842
<FernandoMiguel> morning btw :P
<Ian_Corne> :)
<FernandoMiguel> I should try an Hackingtosh in a VM too
<FernandoMiguel> humm chrome fullscreen playing youtube html5 is dimming my screen...
<FernandoMiguel> that's gnome-power right?
<FernandoMiguel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/chromium/+bug/896544
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 896544 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "chrome fullscreen playing youtube html5 is dimming my screen" [Undecided,New]
<FernandoMiguel> hey guys anyone knows how to DOCUMENT that Android SDK needs libcurses:i386 ?
<FernandoMiguel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/896547
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 896547 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Android SDK requires libncurses5:i386 in 64bits" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<elhoir> hello, theres a thing i cant understand about ubuntu
<elhoir> precise pangolin will have kernel 3.2.0 --- how so? 3.2.0 isnt stable yet! could someone explain?
<Ian_Corne> PP also isn't out yet ;-)
<elhoir> yeah, i know, but still...
<elhoir> why dont use 3.1.2, and upgrade to 3.2.0 when its stable?
<elhoir> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-generic&searchon=names&exact=1&suite=all&section=all
<jtaylor> its a development release
<jtaylor> its not supposed to be stable yet
<elhoir> oook
<jtaylor> how is one supposed to find the bugs in the new kernel when noone uses it?
<Ian_Corne> ^
<penguin42> and actually there is nothing really to say that kernel n+1 is any less stable than kernel n
<penguin42> normally some things actually get fixed!
 * BluesKaj gives up on google earth , hasn't worked since 10.04 on this pc, even with the lsb-core etc ...google maps will have to do i guess.
<penguin42> BluesKaj: What happens?
<BluesKaj> it installs but won't launch penguin42
<penguin42> any errors?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: 5.1.3535.3218 is running OK for me on 11.10
<penguin42> (What a version number!)
<BluesKaj> can't find googlearth.bin ... placed the bin in /etc/opt , tried it in /usr/bin and /usr/lib..all error out
<BluesKaj> penguin42, the 5 version works for you? I was trying the 6
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Haven't tried 6 (didn't know there was one)
<BluesKaj> yeah, but I don't advise it
<BluesKaj> maybe I'll give the 5 vrsion a shot
<phasma> greetings, all. Quick question. I have installed the daily build on an oldish box. (basically has just 512 ram) - oneconf is pretty resource hungry. Am I safe to remove it? It wants to remove ubuntu-desktop too (I use LXDE) - Am basically just looking to cut down on anything resource heavy
<penguin42> phasma: It should run ok on a 512MB box - if it doesn't start by filing a bug if something is particulalrly hungry I'd say
<penguin42> phasma: Now, having said that, removing ubuntu-desktop won't hurt anything other than it perhaps not bringing in some other things that might get added later in the cycle
<phasma> penguin42: Aye. It's running fine. Just a very laggy desktop, even with LXDE. I'll go ahead and remove in that case. Was really just wishing to ensure I was not going to be left with a broken apt. Thanks
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-27
<gnomefreak> where can i find the settings to turn update-manager off again. some reason it was re-enabled
<gnomefreak> only 19 updates in 2 weeks most if not all from PPAs
<poolie> gnomefreak, i think it's in the settings from update manager
<gnomefreak> poolie: i couldnt fin dit in there
<gnomefreak> find it even
<yofel_> when did launchpad's UI change o.O? (beta)
<Ian_Corne> anyone know if fglrx works?
<Ian_Corne> for a 6xxx card
<elhoir> it did for me years ago
 * elhoir had a 6600 
<elhoir> oh, wait, you speak about ATI
<elhoir> sorry
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<alex_mayorga> Is this on Pangolin https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/11/10/467 ?
<jtaylor> if its merged in mainline it is or will be soon
<bjsnider> it won't be mainline until 3.3
<_Jordan_> Anyone experiencing the bug where the KDE desktop is empty and plasma-desktop crashes when you add a new default panel?
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-19
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<BluesKaj> BBL
<patr|ck> what can i do so certain bug reports are reviewed?
<trism> patr|ck: what bug number?
<patr|ck> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1079801
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1079801 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Second Life & Google Earth do not load for the intel "sandy bridge" gfx chip" [Undecided,New]
<patr|ck> it applies to 12.10 and 13.04
<trism> patr|ck: it would seem for second life at least, it is failing because it is looking in the wrong location (not the multiarch path)
<patr|ck> why does it work in 12.04 then?
<trism> patr|ck: no idea, the path is the same in 12.04, I'm just looking at the debug log you attached
<trism> patr|ck: what is: apt-cache policy libgl1-mesa-dri;
<patr|ck> 9.0-0ubuntu2 installed and 9.0.1-0ubuntu1 is candidate
<patr|ck> trism, you dont need the test install anymore?
<trism> patr|ck: not sure what you mean, I am out of ideas without having a system to test myself, I see various reports around with both of those apps not working on 12.10 so it could be the newer mesa
<trism> patr|ck: but I would expect to see an error loading i965 other then 'No such file or directory'
<patr|ck> debian wheezy has the same problem
<trism> patr|ck: same version of mesa?
<patr|ck> newer than the one in 12.04 i think
<patr|ck> maybe i try fedora for the giggles
<FernandoMiguel> !hud
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-20
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<philinux> BluesKaj: Have you seen this http://theravingrick.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/the-road-to-1404.html?m=1
<BluesKaj> philinux, the Road to 14.04 sounds very ambitious. I wish the the ubuntu/unity/gnome team my best , but i suspect there will be a widening split with kubuntu.along the way
<philinux> BluesKaj: maybe, is there any news re the release schedule for kubuntu i.e. alphas etc
<BluesKaj> philinux, I'm on kubuntu 13.04 ...it follows the same schedule as the ubuntu core image , but also uses a different schedule for KDE releases...I'm using the daily build , http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<philinux> BluesKaj: I see, IIRC flavours of ubuntu were free to choose whether to have alphas. As u know ubuntu will not be having any?
<BluesKaj> yeah , looks that way , philinux
<philinux> BluesKaj: hence the ? if you had any news what kubuntu is up too or any general news blog or other. I keep this sticky updated you see.
<philinux> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2077844
<BluesKaj> philinux, , kubuntu is being supported independently by blue systems since canonical reassigned the single kubuntu maintainer. One or two canonical guys went overto  blue systems to keep kubuntu supported. http://www.blue-systems.de/
<philinux> BluesKaj: if you see any stuff on raring kubuntu please feel free to post the article etc in the above thread. Cheers
<BluesKaj> philinux, ok if I see something of substance I'll participate
<philinux> BluesKaj: cheers. We cant let ubuntu dominate. the cycle and news feed  We need the flavours input.
<philinux> BluesKaj: the U+1 forum is not just about ubuntu
<BluesKaj> philinux, yes , i've been hanging out here for a while :)
<philinux> BluesKaj: ah lurking I guess
<BluesKaj> no ,not lurking ..if I have a problem I'll ask , if I can help someone I'll respond
<philinux> BluesKaj: ah, whats your username on the forums?
<BluesKaj> I don't hang out on the forums much , I use the same nick on any forums I've joined
<BluesKaj> philinux, I spend most of my time on irc in 5 or 6 support chats
<philinux> BluesKaj: thats odd if I search for any posts from u in the forums it says none
<BluesKaj> philinux, like i said I don't spend any time in the forums posting there, most of my internet/linux time is spent on irc ...check the IRC logs
<philinux> BluesKaj: ah that explains that then lol
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-21
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<zipper> What's the status of Wayland in Ubuntu 13.04? Will they at least try to make it System composer as it was planned for 12.10. As far as I heard it was not discussed on the UDS..
<bazhang> !find wayland
<ubottu> Found: libwayland-dev, libwayland0, libwayland0-dbg
<zipper> bazhang: I know wayland is packaged for 13.04. I wonder if it will make it in the base system itself
<bazhang> zipper, not sure there, let me check
<bazhang> so far, seems no
<matrizactiva> hi all, just downloaded the daily build, but the installer blocks on the second step, any hints?
<BluesKaj> mat did you do a checksum , or md5 sum ?
<BluesKaj> matrizactiva,^
<nikolam> ayone knows if ubuntu 13.04 will come with
<nikolam> 3.6 kernel (I ask for btrfs send)
<nikolam> or may be it can be before April '13 ? :)
<matrizactiva> BluesKaj: sorry, wasnt here. yep, i've checked. i downloaded onee yesterday and one today, same problem
<yofel> nikolam: probably 3.7 or 3.8, right now it's at 3.7-rc5
<matrizactiva> sounds like this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1080701
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1080701 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "Raring i386 desktop installation hangs with 'ubuntu partman: No matching physical volumes found'" [High,New]
<matrizactiva> but i'm on 64 bits. where can i see the log from the installer?
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-22
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<xapel> how do I upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04? If I run update-manager -d the GUI dialog pops up and says 13.04 is available but if I then select to upgrade the app exits and on the command line it says no new version is available.
<bobweaver> xapel,  I upgraded by DL iso and upgrading that way. I also backed everything up first
<Jswing> xapel:  sudo sed -e ’s/\quantal/raring/g’ -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jswing> then do a apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xapel> bobweaver: I was hoping to just do it the easy way
<xapel> Jswing: thanks. will give it a go
<bobweaver> there is also what Jswing  said but I did not want to say that
<bobweaver> because last time I said that in this channel I got banned
<Jswing> why ?
<bobweaver> because I came back next day and said that gui was not working
<xapel> why is update-manager - d not working?
<bobweaver> xapel,  there is *no * alpha
<bobweaver> that is why
<bobweaver> I think
<trism> xapel: you would have to tell us what the error is, although I do notice at least bug 1079251
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1079251 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to raring fails with UnicodeDecodeError ( 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xd0) when using russian locale" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1079251
<trism> also bug 1079989
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1079989 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Development version upgrade button not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1079989
<bobweaver> Jswing,  maybe    sudo sed -i 's|quantal|raring|g' /etc/apt/sources.list           what is difference ?>
<xapel> ok, i'll see if I can replicate the error quickly
<bobweaver> just wondering for knowledge
<bobweaver> I think I see that -e runs though ? then -i  replaces ? maybe I am wrong
<Jswing> why ?
<bobweaver> Jswing,  no I was asking for my own gain I do not know what -e does just trying to learn . Sorry
<bobweaver> looking at man
<xapel> ok, when I run sudo update-manager -d. a dialog pops up
<xapel> it says The software on this computer is up to date, however, Ubuntu 13.04 is now available (you have 12.10).
<xapel> there are 3 buttons
<xapel> settings...
<xapel> upgrade
<xapel> ok
<xapel> I hit Upgrade
<xapel> the dialog disappears
<xapel> on the command line it says
<xapel> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<xapel> No new release found
<trism> xapel: what is prompt= in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ?
<bobweaver>  f not options.quiet:
<bobweaver>       print(_("No new release found"))
<bobweaver>     sys.exit(NO_RELEASE_AVAILABLE)
<bobweaver> lines 125 --- 130
<bobweaver> how to do set -x  in python ? like in bash
<xapel> trism: normal
<trism> bobweaver: you can't, that I know of, you could use pdb though
<bobweaver> thanks trism ,
<jtaylor> bobweaver: http://www.doughellmann.com/PyMOTW/trace/
<trism> nifty
<bobweaver> cool stuff jtaylor !
<jtaylor> everything is possible in python :)
<jtaylor> (except decent threading ._. )
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> yeah I need to sopend some more time with py and less with qt qml and c++ javascript ect
<bobweaver> s|sopend|spend|g ^^
<bobweaver> So I went out to dinner last night with girl friends fathers (gay couple) and I was wearing my raring ringtail shirt. and they where laughing at it. I was like what is so funny ?  then they told me . I wish that I never asked
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-23
<Walther> update-manager -d reports that there is a new version (13.04) available, but pressing "upgrade" results in "no new release found" in console output
<Walther> from 12.10
<Walther> So, are the repositories up yet; when should it be possible to upgrade?
<AlanBell> Walther: I upgraded a virtual machine the other day, sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Walther> whee
<Walther> let's see what breaks :D
<Walther> Hmm. WARNING: Failed to read mirror file
<Walther> I wonder if I shuold continue
<Walther> apt-get update doesn't fail on any mirror
<Walther> Anyone else having issues with trackpad/touchpad?
<Walther> my mouse sticks to the middle of the screen and doesn't move
<BluesKaj> hi all
<BluesKaj> well, just lost the system tray and the pager in the plasma panel after the last upgrade ..running KDE 4.9.3 on 13.04 , http://pastebin.ca/2254605 , shows the errors and dependency issues. Checking the logs as we speak
<bobweaver> after running sed -i '|quantel|raring|g' /etc/apt/sources.list   I had to remove and re-install unity greeter and lightdm  something was crazy
<bobweaver> sed -i 's|quantel|raring|g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<bobweaver> why is that ? how close is unity-greeter to Unity to light dm ?
<BluesKaj> bobweaver, lightdm is the default fpr both ubuntu and kubuntu, doesn't matter which desktop
<BluesKaj> for
<bobweaver> ?
<bobweaver> I am sorry I do not follow ?
<bobweaver> maybe I will ask better
<BluesKaj> maybe I don't quite follow your experience , then
<bobweaver> so How close is unity-greeter to lightdm seems like in order to get lightdm going again 13.04 I had to purge it and then purge unity-greeter
<bobweaver> if I just remove lightdm and re-install  no workie but when I do it with lightdm and unity-greeter I get lightdm back
<bobweaver> so I was wondering how close they are how they work together ect
<trism> bobweaver: is unity-greeter working now? or did you select a different greeter?
<bobweaver> yeah all is orking now
<bobweaver> working *
<bobweaver> But
<bobweaver> I could not select anything at all it said low graphics mode and I had to do what I was talking about above in order to even get lightdm to work
<bobweaver> btw hi trism  you are AWESOME !
<bjsnider> gdm is still the gnome default, and gnome-shell no longer works without it
<san> Hi Guys
<san> using kubuntu13.04
<san> window manager crashed
<TheLordOfTime> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<san> everytime m trying to run kwin from terminal m getting kwin: error while loading shared libraries: libEGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<genii-around> san: Try: sudo apt-get install libegl1-mesa
<san> ok let me try
<san> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager-common_4%3a4.9.80-0ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<san>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/services/kcmview1394.desktop', which is also in package kinfocenter 4:4.9.80-0ubuntu3
<san> getting this problem
<genii-around> Looks like some previous problem.
<TheLordOfTime> that there actually looks like a bug.
<san> yes
<genii-around> san: I would suggest sudo apt-get -f install
<san> yes i tried then only i got this error
<san> Errors were encountered while processing:
<san>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-workspace-bin_4%3a4.9.80-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<san>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager-common_4%3a4.9.80-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<san>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-workspace-data_4%3a4.9.80-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<san> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<san> today i tried dist-upgrade, after that this problem came till then 13.04 was running fine
<genii-around> san: sudo dpkg -i  --force-overwrite  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager-common_4%3a4.9.80-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<genii-around> ( and then try the sudo apt-get -f install      once more )
<san> ok.. trying that
<IdleOne> genii-around: Where can I look to see what driver would support which card?
<genii-around> IdleOne: Video?
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> sorry, I wasn't specific, it was clear in my head :)
<BluesKaj> I have panel issues. No pager , no sys tray and upgrades are blocked by these errors , obviously kwin/plasma depends probs ...anyone else on kubuntu 13.04 see this ?  http://pastebin.ca/2254605
<genii-around> IdleOne: For nvidia, if you click on the specific driver versions here it will tell you somewhere http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<genii-around> AMD I dunno offhand
<san> mine issue was also same
<IdleOne> genii-around: thanks
<san> its still setting up many things.. hope it will get resolved
<genii-around> san: Well, that's a good sign.
<san> Many Thanks genii-around. ur solution worked for me
<san> now its working fine
<genii-around> san: You're welcome.
<san> good night all of you
<simplew> there are unresolved  conflicts updating raring: http://pastebin.com/qkrtb77G
<BluesKaj> broken pipe already , haven't seen that in a while , http://pastebin.ca/2254631
<genii-around> simplew: Try using: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/<problemmatic packagename here>
<simplew> genii-around: yes i know, im jsut reporting to fix the packages
<IdleOne> report a bug and add solution using: ubuntu-bug package-name
<IdleOne> coming here and reporting fixes doesn't garantee anybody in the know will see it
<genii-around> In this case the package-name would probably just be kinfocenter
 * BluesKaj uses ctrl-F11 to switch desktops
<simplew> im running gnome and in the menu i see all kde apps that are set to be shown only in kde...
<FernandoMiguel> damn
<FernandoMiguel> 13.04 is the slowest release yet
<jpds> FernandoMiguel: It's not released.
<FernandoMiguel> jpds: lol
<BluesKaj> yeah the new upgraded kwin for kubuntu has broken depends and the plasma panel is missing the sys tray and pagers , so I'm stuck in dependency hell on 13.04 atm
<BluesKaj> so I switched to 12.10 rather than put up with a broken panel etc
<dupondje> Any cool changes in Raring yet ?
<FernandoMiguel> nope
<yofel> simplew: do you by chance have a 4.9.3/4.9.80 mix running? that might explain why things are broken
<simplew> i have changed fotnts and in the same session im getting kde fonts changed back to ubuntu defaults, ca anyone explain this ?
<simplew> yofel: i have the system updated
<yofel> the core parts should be there, but I'm not sure what made it to RELEASE yet, so best wait a day or two for more debugging
<simplew> ok, brb
<simplew> yofel: any ideia why this happens http://paste.kde.org/613706
<yofel> nope
<simplew> yofel: an eay way to have guest listed in kdm is to increase guest uid bigger than 1000
<simplew> i dont get why guest uid its so low when a user uid is alwys set to be bigger than 1000
<simplew> yofel: do you know how can i recreat root files?
<simplew> the issue is that i cant create  a new root user
<yofel> root files? by default a user folder only has the contents copied from /etc/skel/
<simplew> but theere are more files when a new user is created
<simplew> those are default bash files only
<yofel> no, there aren't any more files
<yofel> anything else is craeted by whatever is run at first login
<simplew> the Xauthoraty file is created
<simplew> exactly
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-24
<FernandoMiguel> stupid X is jamming :(
<tdignan_> I find the jams are not related to X, but unity.
<FernandoMiguel> I guess
<FernandoMiguel> got a bug for it ?
<tdignan_> I use unity because it's the only desktop that isn't bloated or ugly
<tdignan_> no, but I've been occasionally getting cpu going up to like 110% on Xorg
<tdignan_> it happens so randomly
<FernandoMiguel> happened 3 times already
<tdignan_> on 12.10 here
<tdignan_> you
<FernandoMiguel> [   41.648651] gnome-settings-[1756]: segfault at 101 ip 00007f2485fe4046 sp 00007ffff3369710 error 4 in libmedia-keys.so[7f2485fd7000+25000]
<FernandoMiguel> [ 8114.663134] [drm:i915_hangcheck_hung] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
<FernandoMiguel> [ 8114.663140] [drm] capturing error event; look for more information in /debug/dri/0/i915_error_state
<FernandoMiguel> and I got it on dmesg
<FernandoMiguel> 13.04 ofc
<tdignan_> oh, i915 intel?
<FernandoMiguel> hd3000
<tdignan_> is it onboard?
<FernandoMiguel> yeah
<tdignan_> me too
<tdignan_> damn, it's also i915
<tdignan_> and this is on 12.10
<tdignan_> I use my computer for work. I can't install 13.04 on it yet.
<FernandoMiguel> time to file a bug
<tdignan_> Let me know how that pans out
<FernandoMiguel> have no idea against what to file it
<FernandoMiguel> tdignan_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1082544 you can sub to that bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1082544 in unity (Ubuntu) "*ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung" [Undecided,New]
<tdignan_> cool, thanks
<patr|ck> hello
<gnomefreak> anyone else notice apport crashing?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<penguin42> Hey BK
 * patr|ck bounces penguin42 
<gnomefreak> hey
 * penguin42 boings
<patr|ck> :-)
 * gnomefreak not bouncing penguin42 
<gnomefreak> today is saturday?
<patr|ck> depends on $location
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42, gnomefreak , I'm caught in a dependency vicious cycle. The odd thing is kwin is dependent on an earlier version on some libs than libs I have installed , same goes for some libs of the plasma panel
<penguin42> nasty
<BluesKaj> yup
<gnomefreak> hi BluesKaj
 * penguin42 just kicked off a nightly raring download
<BluesKaj> no pagers or sys tray
<penguin42> kubuntu-raring download that is
<BluesKaj> don't do a dist-upgrade
 * gnomefreak hasnt tried kde in raring yet
<penguin42> reads the web while it downloads
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: what lib is the base lib that is causing that?
<gnomefreak> example in gnome libexttextcat-data causes alot of things to be removed
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, it looks like kde-window-manager-common
<gnomefreak> oh that is not good
<gnomefreak> that is an easy fix but time consuming depending on what packages/libs have to be updated
<BluesKaj> yeah , http://pastebin.com/3BWwA0hY
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: did you try apt-get -f install?
<gnomefreak> i doubt it will help but alwaysw worth a shot
<gnomefreak> s/alwaysw/always
 * gnomefreak trys
<gnomefreak> well installing kde-window-manager clean works
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: are you using a ppa for kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> yes, and also tried to remove the offending depends , but I'm making a syntax mistake, sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends nameofpackage(s), what would the packagename be in that paste I posted
<BluesKaj> no ppa
<gnomefreak> try kde-window-manager
<gnomefreak> also kde-window-manager-common maybe
<gnomefreak> but those are the packages causing this to landslide everything else
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: is this a normal apt-get upgrade/dist-upgrade or are you upgrading release?
<BluesKaj> yes nornal as opposed to ?
<gnomefreak> 12010 -> 13.04
<BluesKaj> normal
<gnomefreak> 12.10
<gnomefreak> k
<BluesKaj> 13.04
<gnomefreak> did --force-deps help?
<BluesKaj> It'd been installed for weeks, I was merely upgrading when this happened
<gnomefreak> brb smoke/think
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: try filing a bug using "ubuntu-bug kde-window-manager" not sure if it should be kubuntu-bug or ubuntu-bug
<gnomefreak> anyohe running gnome on raring?
<penguin42> sorry, just installing my 1st raring vm - kubuntu
<gnomefreak> my right click menu is all white no words unless you hover over them. but ubuntu-bug is borked
<penguin42> gnomefreak: have you tried forcing text-mode ubuntu-bug by unsetting DISPLAY
<gnomefreak> penguin42: no not sure how
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Open a terminal, do   unset DISPLAY    and then do   ubuntu-bug
<gnomefreak> penguin42: on the same line?
<penguin42> no, doesn't need to be
<gnomefreak> k trying
<penguin42> may help depending how borked it is
<gnomefreak> penguin42: it crashes as well
<penguin42> oh well, nothing like consistency :-)
<gnomefreak> penguin42: it logged the apport crash at least but it just gave me the "would you like to file bug on apport" dialog (wording is different) i clicked continue than it just left
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Now you need to file a bug on apport :-)
<gnomefreak> penguin42: do i need to reset "unset DISPLAY"?
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Just kill that that terminal, it will only have affected that one
<gnomefreak> penguin42: thanks
<penguin42> well, raring kubuntu vm 'just works' at the moment
<gnomefreak> lol i can file a bug on apport but no other package
<gnomefreak> that is just sad
<penguin42> haha
<gnomefreak> ok apport bug is filed. i was also able to report a bug in gnome so it seems its Unity that is causing the crash
<BluesKaj> well , my 13.04 install seems broken now , so i guess I'll just reinstall to / and get a fresh start
<BluesKaj> hmm, lots of kwin packages being held back in the last upgrade
<BluesKaj> and whatever you don't dist-upgrade , you'll break kwin and the plasma desktop
<BluesKaj> whatever you do don't dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> if anyone is is interested
<KipLitton> how do i set a desktop theme and/or set the screensaver?
<bjsnider> KipLitton, themes are in gnome-tweak-tool
<bjsnider> if there's a screensaver, this will be the first i've heard of it
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-25
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, has anyone seen the new wallpaper setting app?
<trism> ActionParsnip: is it different than the usual Appearance panel? I installed gnome-control-center-unity yesterday but never logged in to look at it
<ActionParsnip> trism: yeah, seems to override the one in appearence too
<gnomefreak> anyone else trying to report bug using "ubuntu-bug unity" and apport crashes?
<gnomefreak> s/"ubuntu-bug unity" and apport crashes?/"ubuntu-bug unity" and apport crashes?"
<simplew> In kde now when the screen locks and i move the mouse to appear the dialog to enter the password, that dialog has copletly changed, is that configurable?
<zorael> Are there any plans to use deltadebs in raring?
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<jtaylor> zorael: to my knowledge no
<BluesKaj> looks like 35-40 kwin package upgrades are being kept back in the repos ...good thing too , I mistakenly dist-upgraded and broke the desktop and panel so badly I had to reinstall to /
<FernandoMiguel> funky to find that I don't know the #2 http://royal.pingdom.com/2012/11/05/the-state-of-linux-infographic/
<IdleOne> it is a fork of mandrake I believe
<FernandoMiguel> seems to be
<FernandoMiguel> but how did it surpass us ?
<Daekdroom> I think that is the distrowatch list.
<Daekdroom> And why they didn't tell that (because it is biased) puzzles me.
<IdleOne> distrowatch is hardly a good metric for popularity
<FernandoMiguel> true
<Daekdroom> Lol Lesotho and Madagascar
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Lots of people switched to Mint
<FernandoMiguel> their loss
<FernandoMiguel> I actually find Unity very usable
<FernandoMiguel> other than minimizing windows and be unable to restore them
 * penguin42 is more surprised Mageia is higher than Fedora
<bjsnider> that distrowatch list is a terrible metric
<IdleOne> When governments of countries around the world start announcing that they are switching to using Mint or mageia or whatever other distro, then I'll start to believe that they have surpassed Ubuntu.
<bjsnider> mint is ubuntu
<bjsnider> but you can look at the usage numbers canonical releases, which last time was 20+ million users and then check them against the other distros, in which i would guess no more than 15 or 20 users total is the case
<BluesKaj>  FYI , the 3.7 kernel is not able to boot into a DM , it's terribly broken here , had to bypass then remove it from my system in order to boot into Kubuntu 13.04
<BluesKaj> actually couldn't even get to a tty
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Interesting; my dad's Quantal machine is running a 3.7rc5 daily from a week or two to work around a bug
<BluesKaj> penguin42, well it could be hw related , but it froze after detecting the wireless KB and mouse ...had power off and restart
<BluesKaj> 13.04 works fine on the 3.5 kernel here
<penguin42> BluesKaj: My raring kvm guest boots 3.7.0-3 fine
<penguin42> right, time to go
<Konstigt> hey boys & girls. best way to install 3.7 in 12.10? i noticed that the latest RR kernels are not complete for 12.10 (missing kernel-headers-*_all.deb)
<Konstigt> also kernel.ubuntu.com is down but that is probably temporary..
<simplew> how can i do to report a kde bug, but its not specified to any component, an overall kde bug, any help?
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-18
<nickgaw> Hi, What is the next release of ubuntu called that is now in development?
<Daekdroom> Trusty Tahr 14.04 LTS, nickgaw
<nickgaw> so just change all lines in sources.list to trusty and I should be able to upgrade?
<Daekdroom> Hm.. Well, I'm not sure 'do-release-upgrade -d' or 'update-manager -d' are working yet, but they are recommended over changing sources.list
<Daekdroom> Although upgrading to trusty at this point is not recommended at all ;)
<nickgaw> I have a backup of my original install I made with image for linux so if it breaks I can just restore the old backup.
<Daekdroom> Yeah, that is a good plan, although you need to have in mind that if it doesn't break now, it might break later.
<nickgaw> yes that is why I have backups before going to a development release is there any more development then trusty like an unstable release?
<Daekdroom> Nope. Trusty is all there is.
<nickgaw> are there automatic ways to remove the older kernels that are just taking up space on my system?
<Daekdroom> Lately 'sudo apt-get autoremove' has been working for me. I only have the two latest kernel images installed.
<nickgaw> why two I like to only have one kernel image the latest stable?
<penguin42> nickgaw: For when the latest one turns out to be broken
<Daekdroom> Sometimes the latest one doesn't work for whatever reason, so I like having two myself. Although that is only important for a short time after upgrading.
<nickgaw> ok you have a point.  is rebuilding the ubuntu kernel from source complex is it different then just downloading the latest version of the kernel source from kernel.org and running the configuration choice you like then make to compile then installing the kernel or is there a better method for building kernels for ubuntu?
<penguin42> nickgaw: Building the source package will normally do all the config and everything for you; not too hard - changing it is a little more difficult
<nickgaw> what I mean is if I wanted to upgrade to the latest kernel from kernel.org and for it to be seen like a normal ubuntu kernel just to build it like they build their kernels just newer what would I need to do?
<Daekdroom> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Daekdroom> Well, they don't have the Ubuntu patches, but use the same configurations.
<nickgaw> what do the ubuntu patches mainly fix?
<penguin42> mostly minor tweaks from upstream, but I think some features that aren't in upstream as well (I think ecryptfs might not be upstream and a few others?)
<nickgaw> does ubuntu have a kernel compilation guide for those of us who want to compile our own kernel source?
<penguin42> there is one around somewhere, I remember following it a couple of times
<penguin42> nickgaw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<pngl> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu 14.04 daily in EFI mode on a new laptop (Sony Vaio Pro 13) alongside Windows 8. Could someone help me out? At install time, I get: "grub-efi-amd64-signed could not be installed to /target/..."
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | pngl
<ubottu> pngl: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> never used dualboot with win8 myself
<lotuspsychje> do you really need win8?
<lotuspsychje> disabling secureboot and install ubuntu on full hd would be more easy
<pngl> lotuspsychje: hi :) I've followed the instructions
<BluesKaj> w 8 is fun to fool with , it's somewhat different than the std windows layout , dunno if I'll keep it tho
<pngl> lotuspsychje: well no, I could do without it, but I'm ready to spend some time trying
<pngl> I believe I've followed the installation instructions properly by a) making sure my LiveUSB booted in EFI mode, b) resizing the windows partition, creating a / mount point on it, and c) letting the installer detect the EFI boot partition
<lotuspsychje> i only installed ubuntu on full hd on uefi machines, so cant really help you on that1
<BluesKaj> loy won't disabling secure boot allow an ubuntru install on it's own partition and W8 can then be lsted in grub after grub update in ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje.^
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: for me it worked out of the box
<lotuspsychje> was been able to install ubuntu without bios changes
<BluesKaj> uefi machine ?
<pngl> BluesKaj: 14.04 should be compatible with secure boot no?
<BluesKaj> pngl. dunno
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: yes, worked out of the box
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: not sure that will work on all brands
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje. right , some are really difficult to workaround
<lotuspsychje> yes i also think so
<pngl> I went past the grub-efi-amd64 error, now my computer won't boot at all. i'm going to retry with a full hd install
<lotuspsychje> pngl: try disable secure boot from bios
<lotuspsychje> and full ubuntu install
<lotuspsychje> you can mess with win8 in virtualbox later
<pngl> I'm just concerned that I won't have a way to reinstall a legitimate copy of W8 since I wasn't given any CD or USB
<lotuspsychje> you got a restore button?
<lotuspsychje> f11 maybe
<pngl> not sure, I have an Assist button
<lotuspsychje> what brand?
<pngl> but that uses a partition that will be deleted by the full HD install
<pngl> Sony
<lotuspsychje> well dont delete the recovery partition then , or take a good backup
<pngl> lotuspsychje: how do I do full hd install without deleting recovery partition?
<lotuspsychje> manually partition and see if it exist
<lotuspsychje> if you dont have a recovery, wipe whole hd
<pngl> I mean I'm not sure how to get to a middle ground between (install ubuntu on a partition + use existing EFI partition) and (erase full hd and recreate efi partition)
<lotuspsychje> well wiping is always risky
<lotuspsychje> i can only speak in my case
<lotuspsychje> i would always install ubuntu on full hd
<lotuspsychje> didnt use win for years now
<pngl> lotuspsychje: I may need windows for games or if work requires some windows-only software
<lotuspsychje> then you might perhaps findout dualboot solutions
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lotuspsychje> or google 14.04 uefi tutorial
<lotuspsychje> with w8
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<pngl> Damn... I did a full hd install and now : "Your VAIO failed to start Windows"
<lotuspsychje> did you disable secure boot?
<pngl> lotuspsychje: disabling secureboot prevents me from booting at all, even from the LiveUSB (black screen and spinning fan)
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
<pngl> I'm trying to use boot-repair but I can't find the source to compile and there are no 14.04 packages
<elfy> pngl: if you did a full HD install then it should use the whole drive and you'd have lost anything else on it
<elfy> and if necessary use the saucy boot-repair - should still work
<pngl> I'm trying out the daily 14.04 and the ubuntu software updater crashes on startup. Is it a bad idea to use a daily? Should I expect a lot of errors?
<pngl> With the laptop I have, my only alternative is to reinstall 13.10 and then manually upgrade to the 3.12 kernel
<jtaylor> whats the output of update-manager on the terminal?
<jtaylor> you can use apt-get to upgrade, maybe its already fixed
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-19
<wilee-nilee> sabgenton, I do
<sabgenton> hows it faring?
<wilee-nilee> sabgenton, Good so far, no real problems, I have a intel graphic set up though.
<sabgenton> wilee-nilee: on a usability scale
<sabgenton> ok
<wilee-nilee> sabgenton, I use it daily, but it is one of 3 linux OS on the HD.
<sabgenton> wilee-nilee: cool I'll wack it into a VM
<sabgenton> wilee-nilee: what your other two?
<wilee-nilee> sabgenton, Probably the best place.
<sabgenton> heh
<sabgenton> if it works well enough I'll use it as a vm webserver till it goes gold
<sabgenton> wilee-nilee: what are your other two distros if i can ask?
<wilee-nilee> sabgenton, Install it and make a copy of the image, I use vbox and a vdi, then you have a backup.
<sabgenton> why make a copy I will run it off the iso
<wilee-nilee> sabgenton, All ubuntu 12.04 and 13.10, I used to run the other distros but don't really bother now.
<wilee-nilee> sabgenton, I have it installed.
<wilee-nilee> and reboot all daily
<sabgenton> hehe
<wilee-nilee> update/upgrades is all
<wilee-nilee> I have w8.1 on there to, for word only really
<sabgenton> does apt-get upgrade work ok with  dailys?
<wilee-nilee> sabgenton, I would not on a iso
<wilee-nilee> you can but kernel upgrades are not really suggested is all
<sabgenton> no sorry mean I would install of the iso
<sabgenton> sorry said that wrong
<sabgenton> install to vm
<wilee-nilee> sabgenton, I upgrade the installs every day, I have them all cloned, especially the development, I would rather reload that 10 min compared to a install and re-figure about 45 min.
<sabgenton> wilee-nilee: I'm more asking can you just apt-get upgrade it rather than downloading another daily and another and so on
<wilee-nilee> sabgenton, Ah, oh yes.
<wilee-nilee> all the way to release
<wilee-nilee> The general rhetoric on the development is don;t have it as you main install is all.
<wilee-nilee> s/don't/your
<sabgenton> wilee-nilee: well thanks anyway the fact your runing it without the need to tell me it crashes every two minutes is good enough for my needs
<wilee-nilee> hehe, so good so far sabgenton
<sabgenton> :)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lfaraone> Does anybody have experience running VMWare Workstation on Trusty?
<wilee-nilee> lfaraone, This is a development only what maybe a month old I doubt it, in general you state the issue for help anyway
<wilee-nilee> to the channel not me
<lfaraone> wilee-nilee: "will it work?", basically.
<wilee-nilee> lfaraone, vbox should vmware, never used it myself
<wilee-nilee> YOu may have to tell us ;)
<elfy> sergiobenrocha2: and you'll see me in here as well :)
<sergiobenrocha2> ok, thanks!
<wilee-nilee> yo ho ho elfy
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<elfy> sergiobenrocha2: so basically - if you go to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/308/builds and drill down to Xubuntu - that WILL be 14.04 xubuntu
<elfy> I've been using it for a couple of weeks now
<elfy> hi wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> elfy, Hi, never sen that site for de on the development, cool
<wilee-nilee> seen*
<sergiobenrocha2> elfy: great
<elfy> wilee-nilee: really? you seen the packages one? http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/306/builds
<wilee-nilee> elfy, I have just grabbed the daily.
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu, but I use the shell in general
<wilee-nilee> more than just de I see now
<elfy> sergiobenrocha2: and to hear what's going on and when I'm shouting for people to test things - join this mailing list https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-devel
<wilee-nilee> dran close button
<wilee-nilee> darn
<sergiobenrocha2> ok
<sergiobenrocha2> elfy: i subscribed, thanks
<sergiobenrocha2> I think xubuntu is great, mainly (for me) for games, but there is something that could be improved... if 13.10 get more polished, it could be a good LTS
<sergiobenrocha2> like sound indicator plugin in top panel... it does not work, there is a workaround to this, but no update yet here...
<elfy> sergiobenrocha2: that 'might' get backported, but 14.04 should be getting gtk3 indicators
<sergiobenrocha2> so 14.04 will use xfce 4.12? because it plans to use gtk3 things
<elfy> sergiobenrocha2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/
<sergiobenrocha2> elfy: ok, is possible that I create an wishlist in launchpad, and appears in this page, if the feature is good?
<elfy> mmm - not sure what you mean
<genii> sergiobenrocha2: If your feature request gets implemented, you'll know about it because launchpad emails you when a bug is added to or changed, or fixed, etcand noted in the report you originally made.
<sergiobenrocha2> like create a new launcher in xfce panel, I right-click, then "Add new item" in context menu, then "Add new item" window appears, I click in Launcher, and then is created an empty launcher icon. But this could be more friendly if  "Properties" window opens after those things I did, for the user add an app launcher in the empty icon. I don't know if this is upstream
<elfy> do you? I drag from the menu to the panel and say yes :)
<elfy> sergiobenrocha2: the best place to talk about these specific Xubuntu issues is actually in our channel #xubuntu-devel
<sergiobenrocha2> oh, ok
<elfy> and check out http://xubuntu.org/contribute/
<elfy> sergiobenrocha2: sorry - for moving you about channels - but as the chat moved on it become more apparent what you needed to be talking about
<sergiobenrocha2> no problems, better for me
<sergiobenrocha2> so this ubuntu+1 is for core packages, for example? things in common with all ubuntu derivates?
<knome> hello elfy!
<elfy> :p
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-20
<Crimson_Rogue> hello. how would I upgrade from ubuntu 13.10 to ubuntu 14.04 like... now?
<penguin42> try do-release-upgrade -d    but remember, it's pre-alpha ANYTHING could break
<penguin42> (and possibly will)
<Crimson_Rogue> that's fine... as long as java starts working again. thx penguin42
<penguin42> well no guarantee and it could break tomorrow
<Daekdroom> "as long as java starts working again" Other things that are needed for using Java will break sooner or later.
<Daekdroom> Like... browser, or X server, or whatever.
<bekks> Crimson_Rogue: Java has nothing to do with Javascript ;)
<Crimson_Rogue> hi. I am trying to upgrade to 14.10 beta... and I'm getting the following upon sudo do-release-upgrade -d from ubuntu 13.10
<Crimson_Rogue> http://pastebin.com/NA8pmYTu
<Crimson_Rogue> could someone tell me a different way to upgrade to trusty
<Crimson_Rogue> anyone?
<Crimson_Rogue> nvm, found my answer
<Crimson_Rogue> maybe not
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hey penguin42 , what's up today ?
<penguin42> not much
<jtaylor> can someone on trusty run: cat /sys/kernel/mm/transparent_hugepage/enabled please
<penguin42> sure
<penguin42> always [madvise] never
<jtaylor> thx
<penguin42> hmm, I didn't realise there were so many options in madvise these days
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-21
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<studentz> After upgrade I cannot login using lgdm but I can get into the partition using a virtual console
<k1l> lgdm?
<BluesKaj> studentz. nvidia graphics ?
<BluesKaj> studentz. optimus poses a problem , dual gpus are difficult to deal with on linux
<BluesKaj> a lot of ppl just settle for the nvidia driver and forget about the onboard graphics and the switch
<BluesKaj> keep the desktop effcts to minimum, especially on unity
<FernandoMiguel> Unpacking replacement linux-image-3.12.0-3-generic ...
<FernandoMiguel> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.12.0-3-generic_3.12.0-3.9_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<FernandoMiguel>  trying to overwrite '/lib/modules/3.12.0-3-generic/kernel/net/openvswitch/openvswitch.ko', which is also in package linux-image-extra-3.12.0-3-generic 3.12.0-3.8
<FernandoMiguel> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<FernandoMiguel> meh
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-22
<pleanbean> Hey. How do I install boot-repair? It can't find the repositories
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<elfy> it's a ppa - you need to set that up first
<pleanbean> I tried adding it
<pleanbean> and it says 404 not found
<elfy> you'll probably need to edit the source to saucy
<elfy> at a guess
<pleanbean> how do i do that?
<elfy> software and sources - other software tab I think
<alkisg> Hi, in 14.04 gksu isn't preinstalled, what should users use instead?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<penguin42> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
<user82> hi. when will the new icon set be in the daily build approx?
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-23
<scarrs> anybody got desktop effects and ccsm working in gnome?
<CrimsonIdol> Sure, in 10.04
<pfifo> the UDS ended, is mir shipping with 14.04?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<gio60> hello
<gio60> I can not see a movie in the format PDTVRip.MP3_iTA.SPOK.avi on my divx player.    how to do?
<bekks> gio60: since .avi is a container, your player is incapable of decoding the content.
<gio60> bekks,   hello
<gio60> by inserting the disc into your divx player, while on the PC it shows
<gio60> bekks,   by inserting the disc into your divx player, while on the PC it shows
<bekks> ??
<gio60> bekks,   by inserting the disc into your divx player, while on the PC it shows
<gio60> bekks,   my player will not read this format films, while the PC reads
<Ampelbein> gio60: You should ask the person who made this video file to provide a format that your divx player understands.
<bekks> gio60: And how does that affect what I already told you?
<bekks> gio60: your pc is working correctly, your divx player cant decode the file. Thats all.
<gio60> you can not change?
<bekks> You have to convert the file - or replace your divx player.
<BluesKaj> gio60. connect your pc to the tv if it's capable of VGA, DVI or HDMI
<gio60> you know what program to convert the file?
<BluesKaj> ffmpeg , avconv , mencoder , there are several
<gio60> sorry i use ubuntu
<BluesKaj> yes , they are available in ubuntu
<gio60> openshot ???
<gio60> BluesKaI can not find the program to edit the file
<BluesKaj> glo try winff
<BluesKaj> gio60.^
<gio60> BluesKaj,    THIS PROGRAM IS DEPRECATED ***
<gio60> This program is only provided for compatibility and will be removed in a future release. Please use avconv instead.
<bekks> gio60: Ignore that message.
<bekks> gio60: It was patched in by the avconv guys.
<gio60> bekks,   ok
<gio60> bekks,  I try now, thanks for the time
<gio60> BluesKaj,   I try now, thanks for the time
<arielsanflo> hello
<arielsanflo> i am from colombia
<arielsanflo> my english is so so
<arielsanflo> and I have this error when you upgrade
<arielsanflo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6466158/
<ikonia> arielsanflo: you have duplicate entries
<ikonia> arielsanflo: you have 32 bit and 64 bit repos
<arielsanflo> como solucione el problema
<ikonia> if you can't see the problem - I don't believe you should be using a development version of ubuntu
<arielsanflo> please help
<arielsanflo> thanks
<ikonia> no, I'm sorry, I don't believe you should be using unstable software meant for expierenced users if you can't fix a problem this basic
<ikonia> maybe someone else will see it different
<arielsanflo> thanks
<penguin42> ikonia: Well, no harm in learning in a VM say
<ikonia> I disagree
<arielsanflo> gracias ikonia me sirvio mucho tu ayuda
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-24
<Crimson_Rogue> hello. I'm wondering if someone can tell me how to burn windows 7 on ubuntu
<bekks> Crimson_Rogue: Please dont crosspost.
<Crimson_Rogue> sorry bekks; sometimes things are slow here...
<CrimsonIdol> How would you burn it on Windows?
<shadows> light a match ... what are you talking about?
<shadows> set thing on fire is easy cover it in lamp oil and apply flame
<Crimson_Rogue> step 1: unscrew your harddrive
<shadows> or better, remove computer battery and chop it with an axe and pour water on top :)
<Crimson_Rogue> step 2: apply lighter fluid
<Crimson_Rogue> step 3: light with match or lighter
<Crimson_Rogue> step 4: remove ram
<Crimson_Rogue> step 5: once hdd is done burning, take apart hdd
<Crimson_Rogue> step 6: shred all the "paper" (for lack of better words)
<Crimson_Rogue> step 7: your computer's hdd is now destroyed
<hurdorbsd> guys I want to try 14.04
<hurdorbsd> which kernel is it using ??
<shadows> hurdorbsd: lk 3.12
<shadows> hurdorbsd: it might be better if you install 13.10 at this time and run a mainline kernel if you are needing 3.12 kernel
<hurdorbsd> shadows .. so which kernel is 13.10 using?
<shadows> hurdorbsd: should be lk 3.11
<hurdorbsd> Ok
<hurdorbsd> and then how to update the kernel to 3.12?
<shadows> why so anxious about kernel versions?
<hurdorbsd> long story
<hurdorbsd> It is a modem thing
<hurdorbsd> :[
<shadows> depending on what it is, you may benefit by simply updating the driver in question
<shadows> ala building the modules needed
<hurdorbsd> actually shadows .. I am using a USB modem ZTE AC 8700
<hurdorbsd> I dial using wvdial
<hurdorbsd> but it works till 3.8.x only .. 3.9 no 3.10 didn't try 3.11/3.12 some1 online said it is working again ..
<shadows> interesting
<shadows> have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<hurdorbsd> Actually it isn't detect by wvdial in 3.9 or newer but 3.11 is again starting to detect it
<hurdorbsd> I was a computer buff in high school but I am a lawyer now so I don't want to read everything all over again .. I just wanted to know if I could get it to work in 3.11/3.12 then it would be awesome ..
 * shadows :)
<shadows> I would suggest trying the appropriate download for your CPU type from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12-saucy/
<shadows> you'll need information from the first link if say your modem was working but is now broken, you can find which version it broke and then give information to the programmers
<hurdorbsd> shadows ... 3.8.x = modem works ( and the issue is over 20 lakh people over here are using this modem .. and half of them use linux only tht too ubuntu or its derivatives only .._
<hurdorbsd> Wait which kernel is 13.04?
<hurdorbsd> I haven't used ubuntu in a while but I can tell you where it works and where it doesnt
<Beldar> 3.11
<Beldar> doh thats 13.10
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<lfaraone> Is there a way for me to bump MaxReports in apport?
<lfaraone> putting "APT::Apport::MaxReports 100;" in /etc/apt/apt.conf didn't seem to do anything
<odium> hey, if I wanted to poll the hardware temperature as close to real time as possible and do something when it's value is greater than something, how can I do that without exhausting my systems resources?
<Beldar> odium, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Beldar> This is 14.04?
<penguin42> my trusty box doesn't seem to have /media/username - anyone else?
<Beldar> penguin42, Hmm,  mine does.
<penguin42> odd
<Beldar> I have a file there but it is empty
<penguin42> hmm , /media/dg has sprung into existence now I plugged a thumb drive in
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-17
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-18
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> hi lordievader
<Mikaela> hi
<lordievader> Hey elfy, Mikaela. How are you?
<Mikaela> fine thanks, but my hand is still a little weird, and you?
<lordievader> Doing okay, here.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-19
<akiva-thinkpad> is 15.04 alpha out yet for testing?
<rww> as in daily, or...?
<ObrienDave> there are daily builds for QA testing purposes. not really an alpha
<PeterA_> Anybody tried unity 8?
<PeterA_> Unity 8 doesn't recognise the touchscreen on my convertible laptop
<PeterA_> Which is odd since ubuntu 14.04 with unity 7 does, as does gnome 3
<PeterA_> Anybody have any idea what I can try?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Mikaela> hi
<lordievader> Hey Mikaela, how are you?
<Mikaela> stressed and hungry, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here ;)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Mikaela> hi
<BluesKaj> hi Mikaela, didn't see you there
<Mikaela> hi
 * Mikaela also forgot that she said anything here
<lordievader> Hihi ;)
<BluesKaj> how's your experience with 15.04 so far, Mikaela?
<Mikaela> BluesKaj: I haven't upgraded yet, I forgot myself here before 14.10 became stable :)
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> yeah, I'm sticking with 14.10 on the desktop/media server pc...it has to be stable
<teward> so, question, is there a reason I should be concerned about systemd-login complaining in dmesg on tty1 when i login via the terminal in any of the flavors?
<CarlFK>  RSpliet: CarlFK: you have our attention if this problem persists with a 3.17.4 kernel
<CarlFK> is that in a package somewhere?
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/ppa  " Don't come crying to the kernel team if it kills all of your kittens."
<CarlFK> except there isn't anything there, right ?
<Daekdroom> !mainline | CarlFK
<ubottu> CarlFK: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Daekdroom> To cut things short, this http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D is what you're looking for
<CarlFK> thanks
<HappyNewYear13> so what will be the next big thing in 15.10. two words max.
<Daekdroom> Mir
<Daekdroom> (possibly)
<k1l> systemd
<HappyNewYear13> i'm happy i bought a new laptop with more RAM. it looks like i'll really need it!
<bynarie> i got too much ram
<bynarie> 32gb
<k1l> too bad, bynarie
<bynarie> i made a 16gb ram disk for a VM
<bynarie> its super fast
<HappyNewYear13> 32GB? omg i went from 2.5 to 4GB now
<HappyNewYear13> 2.5 were good too
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-20
<ubuntu_> Greetings anyone here tonight have a question
<ObrienDave> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ObrienDave> *sigh* note to self. SELF, make sure they're still here before responding ;P
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Mikaela> hi and bye, leaving for school
<lordievader> ;0
<lordievader> ;0*
<lordievader> ;)* ugh no coffee
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> hey elfy
<elfy> hi BluesKaj :)
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-21
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<elfy> hi BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> hey elfy, what's happening today ?
<elfy> I am completely undecided :p
<elfy> mostly a lot of looking out of the window and mmmm :)
<elfy> actually I'm patiently waiting for something to break this cycle
<elfy> might have to look at ubuntu or kubuntu or something :)
<BluesKaj_> elfy, running a lighter weight 'buntu due to computer age and HW or ?
<elfy> what I've got here would run either ubuntu or kubuntu - so just choice :)
<BluesKaj_> right , then there's the new plasma 5 for kde which is ok but not what would call a step forward looks wise , IMO of course
<elfy> yea - had a quick look last cycle towards the end
<BluesKaj_> some ppl love it , I'm kind of neutral
<elfy> :)
<elfy> I'm not that partial to kubuntu tbh - I tried it a couple of times - probably need to try it longer than a day :)
<BluesKaj_> I installed it on the laptop, guess I'm stuck with it since I promised I'd test it
<elfy> ha ha ha
<BluesKaj_> plasma5 that is
<BluesKaj_> love Kubuntu/KDE ...unity and gnome etc aren't my cuppa tea
<lordievader> BluesKaj_: You make it sound like it is a burden...
<BluesKaj_> apps are snappier since increasing the RAM to 6G
<BluesKaj_> plasma 5 is to some degree ,since it has so many limitations
<BluesKaj_> not very configurable atm
<BluesKaj_> that's why I'm using my old desktop more these days :)
<lordievader> It does the config I want ;) But it is not yet up to the height of Plasma4.
<BluesKaj_> I should qualify configurable, I mean in the "theme and look" sense
<BluesKaj_> suppose I could upgrade this pc to 15.04, but I like having a stable OS/machine available
<ChogyDan> hi all, I have an old computer where both the 14.04 and 14.10 kernels don't work, but 3.17.4 does.  In your opinion, should I upgrade now?  Will vivid be usable?  Or is it still in the super unstable phase...   I'm curious with the thought that if I run the testing release, I could report bugs before release rather than after
<maxb> In your situation I'd just stick on 14.10 with a custom kernel
<ChogyDan> kk, thanks
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-22
<habanany> Im having connectivity issue
<habanany> Xdiagnose is broken and i tried to fix it using synaptic and i get unable to correct  dependencies
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<Mikaela> hi
<lordievader> o/
<Meerkat> I can't wait for the WW release name. I wonder what it could be.
<BluesKaj_> weird wombat
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-23
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Mikaela> hi
<elfy> morning lordievader Mikaela
<lordievader> Hey Mikaela, elfy. How are you doing?
<elfy> all good here thanks - you?
<lordievader> Doing good too :)
<lordievader> Finally made the effort of setting up a binhost for my gentoo installs :D
<Mikaela> I am trying to ask how do I report to KVIrc bug tracker and being harassed, and you?
<lordievader> Mikaela: Hmm, that ain't nice... People should encourage bug reporting.
<Mikaela> I don't personally use it, but I have friends using it and they are having issues with SASL, because KVIrc apparently only supports DH-BLOWFISH that was dropped in new ATheme that is in 7 networks including freenode testnet and will be come to freenode too.
<Mikaela> lordievader: elfy: https://zero.mikaela.info/?9af805c231e0fac8#8azg97D1K+S2ybDvkhTXEd+Mi9KMb+mn9yGAxkQ7kkQ= & https://zero.mikaela.info/?3cce165843089510#FAWwrUKMp0AwWldKtNoqtMGMsttJGf02hkemNBufDhY=
<Mikaela> not very encouraging to try to help them next time
<lordievader> Now ain't that lovely :P
<elfy> :|
<elfy> I'll guess it's not an ubuntu channel then
<Mikaela> it was #kvirc, if that happened at Ubuntu channel, action would probably be took in less than 10 minutes
<elfy> yep
<k1l_> if you encouter issues on #ubuntu channel you are free to talk to the operators on #ubuntu-ops
<elfy> and #freenode if it's not *buntu but on freenode somewhere
<elfy> doesn't stop it feeling crap at the time - might make it better in future for someone else
<Mikaela> usually ubuntu channels have bot for ! ops and usually channel ops highlight to it anyway. #freenode is nowadays only telling to contact channel's own ops.
<elfy> oh - didn't know that
<Mikaela> I am mostly idling there and if I have understood correctly, #ubuntu-ops doesn't want people who aren't ops idling there.
<k1l_> Mikaela: yes, its a team channel and only team members should idle there. users can join there when they have issues.
<Mikaela> ok
<k1l_> and we have #ubuntu-offtopic for the chitchat :) this is a unstable release support channel
<Mikaela> but this is nicer channel than -offtopic :(
<elfy> yes we know - and when people need support any offtopic chat stops
<k1l_> that is not what the guidelines advice :/  you could contribute to -offtopic to make it a nicer channel
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning all
<teward> is 15.04 going to transition to systemd at some point?
<elfy> that was the word - whether there'll be a new word I don't know
<teward> elfy: is there a mailing list entry somewhere?
<teward> elfy: that's what i heard last as well, but as I don't have all my emails in front of me I'm curious where that announcement ended up
<elfy> just seen it on a blog is all - nothing on -dev nor -release mailing lists that I've seen
<elfy> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22401/systemd-transition/
<elfy> possibly find more in there
<elfy> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1411-systemd-transition
<BluesKaj_> teward, I heard rumours that systemd would default on 15.10
<teward> BluesKaj_: yeah, i heard rumors the transition was going to start in 15.04, and i heard the 15.10 rumors as well
<teward> isn't transition partly dependent on Debian's transition?
<BluesKaj_> yes teward, most likely, but not a sure thing i think
<teward> BluesKaj_: right, that's what I thought
<BluesKaj_> since Mr Shuttleworth seems to be transistioning ubuntu to a more independent OS ..who knows how far he's taking it
 * teward shrugs
<BluesKaj_> yeah well I'm sticking with Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
#ubuntu+1 2015-11-16
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
#ubuntu+1 2015-11-17
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-11-18
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<elhoir> hello, does anyone know if Ubuntu 16.04 will bring llvm 3.7 enabled?
<elhoir> i would want to have OpenGL 4.x support
<OerHeks> elhoir, yes, wily got 3.7 already, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=wily&keywords=llvm-3.7
<elhoir> OerHeks, but i have OopenGL 3.3
<elhoir> not 4.1 or 4.2 :-/
<elhoir> OerHeks, because i have llvm 3.6.2
<elhoir> thats what glxinfo reports
#ubuntu+1 2015-11-19
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#ubuntu+1 2015-11-20
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2015-11-21
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lotuspsychje> defcon6: its lil early stage for xenial mate
<lotuspsychje> defcon6: things can still break
<defcon6> hi guys. I just updated to 16.04 and am wondering about the Unity8 DE. Last time I tried to install and run it did not work and froze my computer. Is it usable in version 16.04 or is it still to soon?
<defcon6> lotuspsychje: i havent had a problem so far. Only program that crashes is the Calibre book program otherwise everthing else is not too bad.
<lotuspsychje> !info unity8 xenial
<ubottu> unity8 (source: unity8): Unity 8 shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.11+16.04.20151112.1-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 5488 kB, installed size 6761 kB
<lotuspsychje> optional
<defcon6> ubottu: if you have used unity8 what is your opinion on how usable it is?
<lotus|xenial> !info xpad xenial
<ubottu> xpad (source: xpad): sticky note application for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.5.0-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 99 kB, installed size 654 kB
<lotus|xenial> !msgthebot | user___
<ubottu> user___: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<user___> hi guys, where do I find which version packages will be shipped in 16.04 on this moment?
<k1l> user___: the versions still may be changed since its before the freeze
<lotus|xenial> k1l: testing unity8/mir on xenial right now :p
<user___> k1l: I know, but I would like to know if a certain package is already available, and which version it has currently, whith in mind it would be changed towards release
<lotus|xenial> user___: wich package
<k1l> user___: packages.ubuntu.com
<k1l> user___:  select xenial there, see the version.
<user___> lotus|xenial: for example rofi, i3,
<k1l> keep in mind its still alpha and the version may change untill freeze
<lotus|xenial> !info i3 xenial
<ubottu> i3 (source: i3-wm): metapackage (i3 window manager, screen locker, menu, statusbar). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.11-1 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<user___> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<user___> ubottu: didn't know, lol
<ubottu> user___: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<user___> k1l: do you also mean that a package can have a downgraded version?
<lotus|xenial> user___: package versions will only go up
<user___> lotus|xenial: that's also what I thought, thank you for clarification
#ubuntu+1 2015-11-22
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> !info php5 xenial
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.6.14+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 10 kB
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<enriko> list
#ubuntu+1 2016-11-21
<Dreaman> why kernel is not curent stable 4.8.10  or rc 4.9rc6
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Dreaman> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 4.8.0-28-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<Dreaman>            Desktop: Unity 7.5.0
<Dreaman>            Distro: Ubuntu Zesty Zapus (development branch)
<Dreaman> and unity is not 8
<nacc> Dreaman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8Desktop ?
<nacc> Dreaman: also, the kernel is currently at 4.9.0.1.2 in z-p
<genii> info linux-image-generic
<genii> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.26.35 (zesty), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<Dreaman> nacc  not start this kernel and not corect resolution
<Dreaman> in bulgarian is boza :)
<nacc> Dreaman: I don't understand what you wrote?
<Dreaman> ok
<Dreaman> apt-get dist-upgreat :)
<Dreaman> reboot :)
<genii> ...
#ubuntu+1 2016-11-22
<SwedeMike> win 2
<om26er> Hello! Anyone one zesty see this http://i.imgur.com/cLN4NSS.png ?
* DalekSec changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: Zesty Zapus | Schedule: http://ubottu.com/y/zz | Daily builds: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ | For 16.10 support, please visit #ubuntu
#ubuntu+1 2016-11-23
<VoteTrump2016> has anyone ever been fupa fucked?
<Guest65321> oracle java on ubuntu 17.04?? anyone had any luck with that?
<Dreaman> dnf not use in ubuntu or
#ubuntu+1 2016-11-25
<gamester> Will Unity 8 support Wayland programs?
<gamester> Will Unity 8 support Wayland programs?
#ubuntu+1 2017-11-21
<QRM> yes hello i have recently installed Ubuntu 18 but before I invest any more time in setting up I would like you guys opinion on whether I should continue or revert back to 17 and wait a while lomger, as it usually takes me around 6 hours to configure and harden a Ubuntu installation
<QRM> I understand there will be some bugs of course but I suppose what i am asking is, how many
<hggdh> QRM: 18.04 (bionic beaver) is beginning development. You can expect a lot of things to change from now to about March 2018
<hggdh> QRM: BTW, the 18.04 means 2018, month 04 (april), when it will be released
#ubuntu+1 2017-11-22
<lordcirth_work> QRM, 6 hours to configure?  Y'all need Saltstack.  Or scripts.
<QRM> agreed
<tomreyn> or puppet, ansible, chef, ...
<tomreyn> pick your poison
<lordcirth_work> I may be slightly biased.  I use Saltstack for work and have gotten PR's accepted (so excited!).  But I do think it's the best.
#ubuntu+1 2017-11-23
<elhoir> hello folsk 
<elhoir> i have updated from xenial to boinic 
<elhoir> and now i have a problem with duplicated files in texlive packages
<elhoir> https://pastebin.com/80VTza21
<elhoir> what can i do?
<elhoir> any idea?
#ubuntu+1 2017-11-24
<JustCurious> Hello, I am doing some tests with Ubuntu 12.04 (EOL version), I am trying to install the newest kernel (3.4), this is, the newest kernel for that version. I've downloaded the kernel .deb on http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ and I've installed them (amd64), but when I reboot it freezes, so I have to restart and pick start Ubuntu with the current kernel, 3.13.0-32. :-( Any idea please?
<oerheks> As it is EOL, out of support, why should we answer?
<JustCurious> no, of course you should not
<JustCurious> maybe it's the wrong chan to ask
<oerheks> anyway, you need 3 packages, and install them the correct way https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds#Installing_upstream_kernels_.28manually.29
<JustCurious> thanks
<JustCurious> I've installed them already
#ubuntu+1 2017-11-26
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.16.17 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<lotuspsychje> anyone dared to test daily yet?
#ubuntu+1 2018-11-19
<lotuspsychje> anyone having issues on 390.87 on dingo?
#ubuntu+1 2018-11-20
<ahasenack> hi, is anybody looking at the pgaudit failure from the postgresql-common migration? If not, I'd like to give it a try
#ubuntu+1 2018-11-24
<markc> Anyone running Kubuntu disco?
#ubuntu+1 2019-11-20
<lotuspsychje> im having a pretty long hexchat lag on its launch on 20.04 anyone also have that?
<lotuspsychje> 8-10 sec till launch
#ubuntu+1 2019-11-22
<lotuspsychje> my vlc bug has been duped, please test if you can reproduce this on 20.04 bug #1819543
<ubottu> bug 1819543 in vlc (Ubuntu) "Does not exit correctly, have to "kill -9 <PID>" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1819543
<guiverc> lotuspsychje, I've noted no issues with exiting vlc. i can start & exit cleanly; though I rarely use gnome (esp. gnome only systems)
<lotuspsychje> might be gnome indicator related only then
<lotuspsychje> tnx for testing guiverc 
<ubuking> HELLLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
#ubuntu+1 2019-11-23
<rdrey> hey all. I'm new to unsupported ubuntu, sorry if these questions are a bit silly. I'm experimenting with building an ubuntu kernel with patches. Is this still the best page in the docs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
#ubuntu+1 2019-11-24
<bittin> Updated to Focal Pre Alpha Today
